# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  POTUS to pursue an aggressive executive crackdown on immigration

## Swordsmyth

The White House is exploring all executive authorities in existing  law that will allow an aggressive crackdown on illegal immigration and  legal immigration fraud, senior adviser to the president Stephen Miller  told The Daily Caller in an exclusive telephone interview.
 Theres going to be an aggressive effort to utilize every existing authority in statute, Miller announced, explaining  that several authorities exist in immigration laws passed by Congress  throughout history, including the 1996 Illegal Immigration Reform and  Immigrant Responsibility Act.


Miller noted that the White House is systematically reviewing all  authorities that are already on the books, both in terms of cracking  down on illegal immigration and [] the abuse of our legal immigration  system. The targeted abuse actions include illegal immigrants who  overstay temporary visas, combatting or addressing legal benefit  seeking in the legal immigration system.
 Noting that there are  approximately 1 million illegal aliens in the United States with final  removal orders that still remain at large  in some cases for several  years  Miller gave one example of the type of executive action the  administration can take. The presidential adviser noted that existing  law has a statute that allows for a significant financial penalty for  every single day that an alien resides in the country after being  ordered removed.


Miller stressed that legal immigration abuse will be targeted  aggressively, particularly welfare seeking by legal immigrants or in  some cases welfare tourism. He neglected to offer a timeline for when  the orders will be implemented but said that this is going to begin  right away.
 Miller explained that the actions were designed to  dramatically raise the pressure on Congress and in particular the  congressional Democrats to pass laws reforming the U.S. immigration  system.
 Explaining why it took so long into the Trump presidency  to pursue such aggressive action on illegal immigration, Miller listed a  litany of actions taken throughout the past two years. He also  explained that many forthcoming regulations are nearing their  completion date, and that they will have transformative effects on our  immigration system.

More at: https://www.dailycaller.com/2019/04/...l-immigration/

----------


## Zippyjuan

Papers, please! You are now required to provide proof of citizenship to enter this building.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Papers, please! You are now required to provide proof of citizenship to enter this building.


I don't see that anywhere but in your head.

----------


## Stratovarious

“welfare tourism''

'Mexican isn't a race' .... Los Pierre .....

----------


## Stratovarious

> Papers, please! You are now required to provide proof of citizenship to enter this building.


Why don't we just cut out all the incentives and build the wall....

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I don't see that anywhere but in your head.


It is the only way we can find everybody who is not legally in the country.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Why don't we just cut out all the incentives and build the wall....


Ron Paul says we don't need more walls (we have over 600 miles of them right now).

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It is the only way we can find everybody who is not legally in the country.


We don't need 100% effectiveness.

----------


## Stratovarious

> Ron Paul says we don't need more walls (we have over 600 miles of them right now).


They are not working, Ron knows that, but he can't just wash out his legacy in his last hours.
Well I hope he's here another 80 years, but hey the clock ticks for all of us.......

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Ron Paul says we don't need more walls (we have over 600 miles of them right now).



But you're against Ron Paul.  So?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Papers, please!


Coming from the guy who says we should have state papers for carrying firearms.

----------


## euphemia

If you travel to other places, you are required to carry your documents.  Authorities can ask for them at any time.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Border Wall Already Funded by DOD, Awaits Commander-In-Chief’s Go-Ahead*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*President Donald Trump sent a message to migrants and illegal  immigrants looking to cross into the United States on the Southern  border on Friday.* “The system is full whether its asylum, whether its illegal  immigration, our country is full, our area is full, the sector is full,  we can’t take you anymore,” Trump said. “I’m sorry, so turn around,  that’s the way it is.”
 The president held a roundtable meeting with Border Patrol agents and  military officials at the El Centro sector in Calexico, California.


Agents at the roundtable thanked Trump for helping construct the additional barriers on the border.
 The president said he was prepared to bring in more military forces  from Mexico to assist the agents on the Southern border, and promised to  support the members of law enforcement at the border.
 He urged Congress to work on a plan to eliminate the loopholes exploited by immigrants from Central America.
 “It’s bad. Whether it’s catch and release or the visa lottery. So  many of them. Chain migration. Total disaster,” Trump said. “The asylum  laws are broken. I inherited this stuff. We’re going to get it fixed. We  have to.”

More at: https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...e-you-anymore/

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *Border Wall Already Funded by DOD, Awaits Commander-In-Chief’s Go-Ahead*


DOD offered him $1 billion.  Trump wants 400 miles of wall built by 2020.  Can't get there on $1 billion (plus the $1.3 Congress authorized).

----------


## Zippyjuan

> So many of them. Chain migration. Total disaster,” Trump said.


Trump's mother came as a unaccompanied minor on chain migration.  So did his grandfather (his father's father).

----------


## Swordsmyth

> DOD offered him $1 billion.  Trump wants 400 miles of wall built by 2020.  Can't get there on $1 billion (plus the $1.3 Congress authorized).


That's just for one section, there will be more.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Trump's mother came as a unaccompanied minor on chain migration.  So did his grandfather (his father's father).


That makes no difference.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That makes no difference.


I guess he never really liked his family anyways.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I guess he never really liked his family anyways.


Irrelevant and speculative.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *President Donald Trump sent a message to migrants and illegal  immigrants looking to cross into the United States on the Southern  border on Friday.*
> 
>  “The system is full whether its asylum, whether its illegal  immigration, our country is full, our area is full, the sector is full,  we can’t take you anymore,” Trump said. “I’m sorry, so turn around,  that’s the way it is.”
>  The president held a roundtable meeting with Border Patrol agents and  military officials at the El Centro sector in Calexico, California.
> 
> 
> Agents at the roundtable thanked Trump for helping construct the additional barriers on the border.
>  The president said he was prepared to bring in more military forces  from Mexico to assist the agents on the Southern border, and promised to  support the members of law enforcement at the border.
>  He urged Congress to work on a plan to eliminate the loopholes exploited by immigrants from Central America.
> ...





> 


...

----------


## Pauls' Revere

With this new timeline that he has given Mexico a year to halt immigration to the US, if I'm an immigrant my first thought is I got a year deadline to make this happen. My guess is were going to see more and more and larger caravans and hoards of people. Especially before the Summer months and after Summer when the desert cools down a bit.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> With this new timeline that he has given Mexico a year to halt immigration to the US, if I'm an immigrant my first thought is I got a year deadline to make this happen. My guess is were going to see more and more and larger caravans and hoards of people. Especially before the Summer months and after Summer when the desert cools down a bit.


The "border closing" is about the legal ports of entry, not the rest of the border, presumably he will continue to try and secure the rest of the border.

----------


## Swordsmyth

President Donald Trump is preparing to roll out new executive orders  to help the government better manage the record influx of illegal  immigration at the southern border.
The  White House is looking to make it more difficult for low-skilled  migrants to gain entry into the U.S. while making it easier for  high-skilled migrants who are more likely to be self-sufficient,  according to sources who spoke with  Axios. The administration also wants to make it harder for asylum  seekers to claim fear of returning to their home country, and it wants  the ability to detain migrant children longer than the current 20-day  limit.

The president’s aides have reportedly expressed interest in ending  birthright citizenship, deploying more troops at the U.S.-Mexico border,  expediting wall construction, and closing ports of entry along the  border. Senior administration officials claimed to the New York Times that Trump has also expressed interest repeatedly in restarting family separation.

Trump, under intense scrutiny from progressive groups, ended family  separation in June 2018. A revamped version of this policy reportedly  being discussed in the White House is known as “binary choice.” The  proposal would give illegal migrant parents a choice: voluntarily allow  their kids to be separated from them, or waive their protections so they  can be detained together.

More at: https://truepundit.com/trump-is-prep...tion-plan-yet/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Is It Finally The Time? Trump Inches Closer To Openly Defying A Judicial Order*

----------


## Swordsmyth

The White House is planning on targeting remittance payments made by  illegal immigrants in the wake of an ongoing migrant flood at the U.S.  southern border, a senior administration official told reporters  Tuesday.
 The plans to target remittance payments come amid a broader shakeup  at the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) and future executive  actions designed to curb illegal immigration. The situation at the  southern border has escalated in recent weeks, with thousands of  migrants arriving daily to claim asylum.


Officials say the illegal arrivals are spurred  by loopholes in U.S. immigration law that allow family units claiming  asylum to arrive illegally and still be released into the interior of  the country with a work permit.
 The migrants are then given a  court date at some point in the future to adjudicate the asylum claim,  with the vast majority failing to ultimately get a favorable asylum  ruling. These migrants rarely show up for deportation, with the senior  administration official calling the practice “backdoor illegal  immigration.”

The White House plan to go after remittance payments falls in line with a  proposal from former Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, who is  being considered to replace outgoing DHS Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen.

More at: https://www.dailycaller.com/2019/04/...ance-payments/

----------


## RonZeplin

Could Hillary have gotten away with this catch & release scam?. Obama couldn't match the numbers Donnell has achieved. Welcome to America, sanctuary & amnesty for all.  
Vote Reconquista Republican!  *

DHS Releases Nearly 8,000 Border Crossers, Illegal Aliens in One Week*

*The Department of Homeland Security (DHS) released nearly 8,000  border crossers and illegal aliens over the last week, new federal data  confirms.
*
According to catch and release numbers obtained by Breitbart News,  DHS has released about 7,935 border crossers and illegal aliens into the  interior of the United States in the last seven days.

 The catch and release process often entails federal immigration officials busing border crossers into nearby border cities and dropping them off with  the promise that they will show up for their immigration and asylum  hearings, sometimes years later. The overwhelming majority of border  crossers and illegal aliens are never deported from the country once  they are released into the U.S.

Since December 21, 2018, DHS has released:

13,200 border crossers into the San Diego, California, area23,700 border crossers into the Phoenix, Arizona, area40,600 border crossers into the El Paso, Texas, area56,000 border crossers into the San Antonio, Texas, area 
 In total, since the end of last year, DHS has released about 133,500  border crossers and illegal aliens into the U.S.  a population more  than double the population of Portland, Maine, and nearly triple the  population of Galveston, Texas. Current data suggests that DHS releases  more than 1,000 border crossers and illegal aliens into the U.S. every  day.

 Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) has been tasked with  releasing border crossers and illegal aliens into the interior of the  U.S., ICE officials have confirmed, under an agreement between former DHS Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen and ICE official Ron Vitiello.

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...s-in-one-week/

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Could Hillary have gotten away with this catch & release scam?. Obama couldn't match the numbers Donnell has achieved. Welcome to America, sanctuary & amnesty for all.  
> Vote Reconquista Republican!  *
> 
> DHS Releases Nearly 8,000 Border Crossers, Illegal Aliens in One Week*
> 
> *The Department of Homeland Security (DHS) released nearly 8,000  border crossers and illegal aliens over the last week, new federal data  confirms.
> *
> According to catch and release numbers obtained by Breitbart News,  DHS has released about 7,935 border crossers and illegal aliens into the  interior of the United States in the last seven days.
> 
> ...



Trump is doing the best he can and he is about to do better.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The White House is planning on targeting remittance payments made by  illegal immigrants in the wake of an ongoing migrant flood at the U.S.  southern border, a senior administration official told reporters  Tuesday.
>  The plans to target remittance payments come amid a broader shakeup  at the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) and future executive  actions designed to curb illegal immigration. The situation at the  southern border has escalated in recent weeks, with thousands of  migrants arriving daily to claim asylum.
> 
> 
> Officials say the illegal arrivals are spurred  by loopholes in U.S. immigration law that allow family units claiming  asylum to arrive illegally and still be released into the interior of  the country with a work permit.
>  The migrants are then given a  court date at some point in the future to adjudicate the asylum claim,  with the vast majority failing to ultimately get a favorable asylum  ruling. These migrants rarely show up for deportation, with the senior  administration official calling the practice “backdoor illegal  immigration.”
> 
> The White House plan to go after remittance payments falls in line with a  proposal from former Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, who is  being considered to replace outgoing DHS Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen.
> 
> More at: https://www.dailycaller.com/2019/04/...ance-payments/


Yay! Approving government seizing private property! How libertarian!

The irony being that not allowing people to send money will encourage more to come to the US.  The money supports people who live in the country it is sent to. Less money, more incentive to go to the US and look for work yourself.  Or for a worker to bring his/ her family to the US to join them.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Yay! Approving government seizing private property! How libertarian!


Ill gotten gains of criminal invaders.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Ill gotten gains of criminal invaders.


Ah- "criminal invaders".  Guidebook key words again.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Ah- "criminal invaders".  Guidebook key words again.


Truth is my Guidebook.

You should consider using it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The irony being that not allowing people to send money will encourage more to come to the US.  The money supports people who live in the country it is sent to. Less money, more incentive to go to the US and look for work yourself.  Or for a worker to bring his/ her family to the US to join them.


IT IS always a temptation to an armed and agile nation
To call upon a neighbour and to say: 
"We invaded you last night  we are quite prepared to fight,
 Unless you pay us cash to go away."

 And that is called asking for Dane-geld,
And the people who ask it explain
That you've only to pay 'em the Dane-geld
And then  you'll get rid of the Dane!

 It is always a temptation for a rich and lazy nation,
To puff and look important and to say: 
"Though we know we should defeat you,
  we have not the time to meet you.
We will therefore pay you cash to go away."

 And that is called paying the Dane-geld;
 But we've  proved it again and  again,
That if once you have paid him the Dane-geld
 You never get rid of the Dane.

 It is wrong to put temptation in the path of any nation,
 For fear they should succumb and go astray;
So when you are requested to pay up or be molested,
You will find it better policy to say: --

 "We never pay any-one Dane-geld,
 No matter how trifling the cost;
For the end of that game is oppression and shame,
  And the nation that plays it is lost!"

-Rudyard Kipling

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Trump administration plans to aggressively push for tougher screening of asylum seekers that will make it vastly more difficult for migrants  fleeing persecution in their home countries to win protection in the  United States, a senior administration official told reporters on  Tuesday.
The official said that President Trump ordered a shake-up of his top immigration  officials in recent days because they were moving too slowly, or even  actively obstructing, the president’s desire to confront the surge of  migrants at the southwestern border. The asylum changes are among many  policies the president wants to put into effect with a new team in  place, the official said.
Mr  Trump denied on Tuesday that one of those changes would be to restart  his policy of separating migrant families at the border, though he said  that the act of taking children from their parents — which drew global  condemnation before he abandoned it last summer — was effective.
“Now  I’ll tell you something, once you don’t have it, that’s why you see  many more people coming,” Mr Trump said. “They are coming like it’s a  picnic, because, ‘Let’s go to Disneyland.’”
The  administration official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity even  as Mr Trump was making his remarks, said a modified version of family  separation, in which parents are given a choice of whether to be  separated or to accept indefinite detention alongside their children,  continues to be under consideration.


But  the so-called binary choice proposal is “not ripe for White House  consideration” right now, he insisted, because the government does not  currently have the detention space to hold families if the policy were  put in place.
The  asylum changes being envisioned could drastically alter the role that  the United States plays as a refuge for people fleeing poverty, violence  and war. American and international laws require it to allow migrants  to request asylum once they come to the country.
But  the official said that an initial assessment of the basis for a request  for asylum — known as a “credible fear” screening — too often accepts  the claim that the migrant was persecuted. The official also said that  many more asylum seekers should be rejected during that first step.
Out  of 97,728 completed interviews with migrants in the fiscal year that  ended on 30 September 2018, the United States Citizenship and  Immigration Services confirmed a credible fear of persecution 74,677  times, according to an agency official.
Changes  in the screening process could drastically lower those findings by  requiring more proof from asylum seekers that they would be persecuted  in their home countries. Screeners could also try to verify migrant  claims by using State Department assessments of the threats that exist  in those countries.


The  administration official blamed the delay in that effort on “deep state”  bureaucrats at the Department of Homeland Security and even the  president’s own political appointees in the department, whom the  official described as lacking the management skills to push Mr Trump’s  agenda.
The  official declined to name specific administration officials who have  failed. But he made thinly veiled references to two top officials at the  Department of Homeland Security: John Mitnick, the department’s general  counsel, and L. Francis Cissna, the head of United States Citizenship  and Immigration Services.
He said there was “clearly a track record” in which the president’s policies have not been advanced.


Customs  and Border Protection officials this week underscored Mr Trump’s  concern about illegal immigration by announcing that more than 103,000  migrants crossed the southwestern border in March without authorization,  an increase from the more than 76,000 migrants who crossed in February.
“Just  last month, we saw record numbers of family units and unaccompanied  juvenile apprehensions in February, and unfortunately, March  apprehension numbers are again record-setting and cause dire concerns  for us,” said Brian Hastings, the chief of law enforcement operations  for the Border Patrol.
Most  of the migrants — 92,000 of the 103,000 — were apprehended by Border  Patrol agents, meaning they crossed in between the ports of entry.
More than 53,000 of those migrants were members of a family, Mr Hastings said, and most of those families were from Honduras, Guatemala or El Salvador.
In  the first half of fiscal year 2019, Border Patrol agents apprehended  more than 385,000 migrants on the border, more than double those  apprehended during the same time last year.
Mr  Hastings said the Border Patrol can generally maintain 4,500 people in  its custody. But it recently counted 13,000 migrants in its facilities,  and he said the overflow has led to the release of families into cities  along the border.
“Backups  have resulted in individuals spending additional time in Border Patrol  custody in increasingly crowded conditions,” Mr Hastings said.
On  Tuesday, White House officials announced that the president would  appeal a judge’s ruling that blocked the administration’s “Migrant  Protection Protocols,” which require some asylum seekers to remain in Mexico while they wait for their court cases.
Mr  Trump has recently commended Mexico for doing more to stem migration to  the border, but the officials said they have not seen any effect on the  number of people crossing it. “The numbers aren’t declining; in fact,  we’re still seeing 3,000 apprehensions per day,” Mr Hastings said.
Officials  also revealed that among the tens of thousands of family members  approaching the border each month, just 3,100 people who said they were  travelling with relatives were found to have a fraudulent claim. Those  people either said they had a child when the individual was over 18 or  the group’s members were not really related.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/trump-adminis...095300519.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Department of Defense is sending additional personnel to assist  agents at the U.S. border with Mexico. This comes amid a shakeup at the  Department of Homeland Security and the departure of Secretary Kirstjen  Nielsen.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Yay! Approving government seizing private property! How libertarian!



But you're really really really against libertarians.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The Department of Defense is sending additional personnel to assist  agents at the U.S. border with Mexico. This comes amid a shakeup at the  Department of Homeland Security and the departure of Secretary Kirstjen  Nielsen.


Maybe.  Might be asked to help set up some tents.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> The irony being that not allowing people to send money will encourage more to come to the US.  The money supports people who live in the country it is sent to. Less money, more incentive to go to the US and look for work yourself.  Or for a worker to bring his/ her family to the US to join them.


You have it completely backwards... The money sent there funds them to get here.

We may take it then that an army without its baggage train is lost; without provisions it is lost; without bases of supply it is lost. ~ Sun Tzu

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Donald Trump Has Ordered Thousands More Troops to Mexican Border, New Deployment Document Suggests*

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/NewsBreaking/sta...77295763390464

----------


## Zippyjuan

> NEW: The Justice Department is reportedly considering making it easier to deport immigrants who use public benefits – Reuters
>  — News Breaking LIVE (@NewsBreaking) May 3, 2019


Not illegal immigrants but legal permanent residents. https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/03/doj-...-benefits.html





> Currently, those* legal permanent residents* who are declared to be a “public charge,” or primarily dependent on the government for subsistence, can be deported — but in practice, this is very rare.
> 
> The draft regulation would use a more expansive definition to include some immigrants who have used an array of public benefits, including cash welfare, food stamps, housing aid, or Medicaid.
> 
> While the plan is at an early stage, *might not become official government policy, and is likely to attract lawsuits*, it is one part of efforts by the Trump administration to restrict legal immigration, in addition to its efforts to reduce illegal immigration to the United States.
> 
> The full possible impact is not known, but the change in policy could affect permanent residents — also known as “green card” holders — *who are legally entitled to use public benefits* soon after their arrival in the United States, such as refugees.





> But* due to a 1948 ruling, the deportation of immigrants for using public benefits has been strictly limited to cases in which the government has demanded payment for public services, and the person has failed to pay.* Immigration lawyers said they have rarely if ever heard of someone being deported for using public benefits.





> According to federal policy, many permanent residents do* not qualify for public benefits unless they have had a green card for five years, making it unlikely they could be targeted for deportation* on the basis of “public charge” even under the draft rule.


They need to be in the country for at least five years legally to become eligible for most of those benefits.  Deporting somebody for obeying the law?  If you don't want them to have benefits, you need to change the law. 

https://www.brookings.edu/research/w...-non-citizens/




> With some exceptions, non-citizens entering the United States after August 22, 1996, the date of enactment of the welfare reform legislation, are not eligible for most welfare benefits, including Temporary Assistance for Needy Families (TANF), SSI, Medicaid, and the State Children’s Health Insurance Program (SCHIP), *until they have been in the U.S. for at least five years.* Keeping this general principle in mind, a more thorough review of the 1996 provisions reveals both their complexity and breadth.
> 
> In determining welfare eligibility for non-citizens, two broad criteria are taken into account. The most general screen is the concept of “qualified” and “not qualified” alien. Generally, qualified aliens are non-citizens who have been permitted to reside permanently in the United States. They include legal permanent residents (LPRs), refugees, asylees, Cuban/Haitian entrants, and a few other categories. Qualified immigrants may be eligible for federal and state benefit programs that aim to help families with limited income and resources. Not qualified aliens (mostly illegal and temporary immigrants), by contrast, are ineligible for all except emergency benefits?a policy that was largely in place even before the 1996 reforms.
> 
> The second factor is date of entry into the United States. Specifically,* qualified immigrants who entered after August 22, 1996 are barred from SSI and food stamps until they become citizens and from TANF, Medicaid, and SCHIP for five years after entry.* Qualified immigrants, who entered before August 22, 1996, have wider eligibility for these benefits, in part because states have elected to pay for the benefits and in part because federal legislation enacted since 1996 restored some benefits for those already in the United States. As a result, many immigrants who entered before 1996 are eligible for TANF, Medicaid, SCHIP, and SSI. Eligibility for food stamps is more restricted.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Not illegal immigrants but legal permanent residents. https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/03/doj-...-benefits.html


It will catch a lot of illegals too but it doesn't matter, getting rid of legal leeches is good too. 





> They need to be in the country for at least five years legally to become eligible for most of those benefits.  Deporting somebody for obeying the law?  If you don't want them to have benefits, you need to change the law. 
> 
> https://www.brookings.edu/research/w...-non-citizens/


The law allows them to be deported for becoming public charges, it's a risk they take.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*President Donald Trump’s administration has quietly reactivated a  computer check that warns employers when their new employees are likely  to be illegal immigrants.* Democrats, however, are protesting the new push to protect American families from illegal immigrants in the nation’s job market.
 The so-called “no-match” letter warns employers that their employees’  claimed Social Security Numbers are suspect — and so allows the  employers to minimize their legal risks by quietly firing the employees  who do not have a right to work. The program was stopped by President  Barack Obama mainly because it was so effective at warning employers.
   “It is a very good thing,” said Jessica Vaughan, policy director at the Center for Immigration Studies. She continued:
Our government knows the name, address, and place of  employment of millions of illegal workers … These jobs should be for  Americans and legal workers … the market would bring wages up to $15 an  hour for more workers if we didn’t have so much illegal employment.The policy should also identify the Social Security Numbers that have  been stolen by illegals from Americans, she said. The government, she  said:
knows that millions of Americans have had their identity  stolen by these workers … They know the scale of Social Security Number  misuse is massive — but they certainly don’t want to have to deal with  the millions of irate Americans who have to resolve misuse of their SSN.Many — but not all — employers will cooperate and fire the illegals,  she predicted. “A lot of employers want to do the right thing, and they  have been duped by false documents, and they want to get into compliance  with the law.” However, the new policy will not deter the many  employers who pay their illegal immigrants under the table, she said.


More at: https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...als-from-jobs/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*The U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) provided an  additional payment of $9 million in border security funds. The payment  is in addition to a previous $4 million grant awarded to the state  earlier this year.* DHS officials provided $9 million in grant funding to the State of  Texas under the Operation Stonegarden Grant Program. Texas has now  received a total of $13 million of the $30 million authorized in  Operations Orders by DHS, according to a statement from the Office of  the Texas Governor.
 Stonegarden provides grant funding through the State of Texas for the  Texas Department of Public Safety, Kickapoo Traditional Tribe, and 16  other local law enforcement agencies in eight Texas border counties, the  governor’s office stated. Those counties include: Cameron, Kenedy,  McMullen, Presidio, Starr, Sutton, Val Verde, and Webb Counties.


The governor’s office said the funds will be utilized for:
 
Upgrades to essential flight displays, global positioning systems,  and overtime for DPS personnel supporting United States Border Patrol  (USBP) with air patrols in each BP Sector along the Texas/Mexico border,Body armor and overtime for Town of Laguna Vista officers participating in border patrol operations,Specialized patrol vehicles for officers and deputies working  overtime from the City of Falfurrias, City of Laredo, McMullen, Refugio,  and Starr counties, as well as the Kickapoo Tribe,Overtime and other operational costs for local agencies such as the  counties listed above and the cities of Eagle Pass, Harlingen, Junction,  and Town of Combes.“Texas’ border security efforts require a variety of strategies and  approaches to keep our communities safe, and these additional grants  will provide much-needed resources to law enforcement agencies to  maintain their robust operations,” Texas Governor Greg Abbott said in a  written statement. “I am committed to working alongside the U.S.  Department of Homeland Security to secure our southern border, and I  thank the men and women of law enforcement for working tirelessly to  keep our border communities secure.”
 In April 2019, DHS officials announced  that Operation Stonegarden would provide $90 million to states to  “enhance cooperation and coordination among local, tribal, territorial,  state, and federal law enforcement agencies to jointly enhance security  along the United States land and water borders.”

https://www.breitbart.com/border/201...urity-funding/

----------


## Swordsmyth

BREAKING: ICE has announced a new program that  allows local law enforcement officers to start arresting and temporarily  detaining illegal aliens on behalf of ICE, even if state and local  policies prevent them from doing so – @RealSaavedra
 — BNL NEWS (@BreakingNLive) May 6, 2019

----------


## enhanced_deficit

It appears leadership is working on a multi-prong strategy and is open-minded keeping in view human rights and diversity:



MH1BGA

Adelson: Lets Pass Immigration Reform


Mexican President Enrique Peña Nieto awards White House  senior adviser    Jared Kushner the Order of the Aztec Eagle, the highest  Mexican honor    awarded to foreigners.

*Jared  Kushner is taking over efforts to increase legal immigration*
Eric Lutz
April 3, 2019
According to Politico, Kushner has been working behind the scenes on a     plan to expand some forms of legal immigration in an effort to   increase   the number of low- and high-skilled workers in the country.
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019...er-immigration

Transgender Women from LGBTQ Caravan Granted Asylum

Pence to offer US assistance to immigrants

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It appears leadership is working on a multi-prong strategy and is open-minded keeping in view human rights and diversity:
> 
> 
> 
> MH1BGA
> 
> Adelson: Let’s Pass Immigration Reform
> 
> 
> ...


Everything Trump has actually done has decreased immigration.

----------


## invisible

Obviously, that cannot be true if trump's NWO foreign policy is creating more immigrants, and then actually subsidizing them with "assistance" and "economic aid".  As Ron Paul says, if you subsidize something, you get more of it.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-to-immigrants



> US Vice President Mike Pence is set to offer on Tuesday new incentives to Venezuela's military to turn against President Nicolas Maduro, Reuters reported Monday, citing a senior administration official.
> 
> In a speech to the Americas Society at the US Department of State, Pence will also warn that Washington could soon sanction 25 additional magistrates on the Venezuelan supreme court, Reuters reported, citing the official on condition of anonymity.
> 
> In addition, the US vice president will also offer assistance for refugees who have fled Venezuela and an economic aid package on a political transition, according to Reuters.

----------


## PAF

> *President Donald Trump’s administration has quietly reactivated a computer check that warns employers when their new employees are likely  to be illegal immigrants.
> 
> 
> The U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) provided an additional payment of $9 million in border security funds. The payment is in addition to a previous $4 million grant awarded to the state earlier this year.
> 
> 
> BREAKING: ICE has announced a new program that allows local law enforcement officers to start arresting and temporarily detaining illegal aliens on behalf of ICE, even if state and local policies prevent them from doing so – @RealSaavedra
> — BNL NEWS (@BreakingNLive) May 6, 2019
> 
> *



Don't mess with ending incentives which is cheap, effective and doesn't tamper with freedom. Enormous government and Police State tactics are best. Government will save us all.

What is best about all of this is Trump is a "Republican", so "republicans" root-toot support all of this. Had hitlery done any of this, it would have been a crime.

People in this country are stupid and deserve everything they beg for.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Don't mess with ending incentives which is cheap, effective and doesn't tamper with freedom. Enormous government and Police State tactics are best. Government will save us all.
> 
> What is best about all of this is Trump is a "Republican", so "republicans" root-toot support all of this. Had hitlery done any of this, it would have been a crime.
> 
> People in this country are stupid and deserve everything they beg for.


The right has been wanting to end incentives for 20 years. The left refuse to allow it in any form. The left is solely to blame for this period. Even Ron Paul would have been shut down by the left if he had tried to do this. Fact. 180 degree spin in what you say here.

----------


## invisible

The left isn't causing trump to offer additional new incentives, nor is the left controlling trump's NWO foreign policy that creates more immigrants.  The only person responsible for those things is trump himself.

----------


## PAF

> The right has been wanting to end incentives for 20 years. The left refuse to allow it in any form. The left is solely to blame for this period. Even Ron Paul would have been shut down by the left if he had tried to do this. Fact. 180 degree spin in what you say here.


Nope. How many times have the republicans controlled both the House and Senate under a republican president? Yet not a peep or a tweet.

It is government. It does not matter what “party” is in control, their only motive/goal is to grooowwwwww government.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> The left isn't causing trump to offer additional new incentives


How is Trump personally offering incentives promoting ILLEGAL Immigration? 180 Spin... Legal and Illegal are not the same issue as you would like to push. 




> nor is the left controlling trump's NWO foreign policy that creates more immigrants.


Since the NWO has been the communist left since Cloward Piven in the mid 60s this is a 180 spin also.  




> The only person responsible for those things is trump himself.


How and when did the liberty movement become so disconnected from reality and truth? I remember when the focus was always on *honest objective truth* in everything, now it has apparently been assimilated by those who push delusional irrational ideology based on one sided spin and falsehoods.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Nope. How many times have the republicans controlled both the House and Senate under a republican president? Yet not a peep or a tweet.
> 
> It is government. It does not matter what party is in control, their only motive/goal is to grooowwwwww government.


I was talking about the Republican voters. And we keep getting screwed out of what we voted for, once there the $#@!s change their tune and don't do what they promised. And trust me... Conservatives are not happy about this either. But The Republican voters have been pushing for these incentives to stop since the mid 60's. But this is not Trump or the voters, this is the bipartisan uniparty establishment mafia on both sides of the aisle. Both out of greed because it helps line their pockets. And like I say... Even Ron Paul would have run into the very same issue and not been able to fulfill his promise on this concept either. As much as we would like to think so, reality still comes into play, would we have thrown Ron under the bus as a liar in this case?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Nope. How many times have the republicans controlled both the House and Senate under a republican president? Yet not a peep or a tweet.
> 
> It is government. It does not matter what “party” is in control, their only motive/goal is to grooowwwwww government.


The left is not confined the the Demoncrat party, RINOs abound.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> The left is not confined the the Demoncrat party, RINOs abound.


The establishment mafia is very bipartisan.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The establishment mafia is very bipartisan.


Many of them even pretend to be libertarians.

----------


## PAF

> The left is not confined the the Demoncrat party, RINOs abound.


True dat, no dispute.

But there are also "republicans" who follow fascist/leftist/anti-liberty agendas as long as politicians stick an "R" after their name.

Take Trump-humpers, for instance:

His followers will abandon the 4th Amendment (document/register people so that they become eligible), 2nd Amendment (raise age to 21 and ban bump stocks), fully support stealing other peoples property via government Eminent Domain to build a government structure and hire more government employees, and abandon Free Market principles to SUPPORT Minimum Wage jobs because they believe everybody should pay their "fair share" of taxes to the Fed and want to report companies which choose to engage in Private Contract Rights.

I know a lot of life-long registered republicans who NEVER supported any of those positions under Obama and used to scream bloody murder when he was in office, but now that Trump is president they will follow him to hell and back.

----------


## PAF

> Many of them even pretend to be libertarians.


They are easy to spot. All you have to do is mention Private Property Rights and NAP and they start screaming Anarchist. Take you, for instance.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> True dat, no dispute.
> 
> But there are also "republicans" who follow fascist/leftist/anti-liberty agendas as long as politicians stick an "R" after their name.
> 
> Take Trump-humpers, for instance:
> 
> His followers will abandon the 4th Amendment (document/register people so that they become eligible),


The 4thA doesn't give foreigners a right to come here without permission or to overstay their visit.





> 2nd Amendment (raise age to 21 and ban bump stocks),


I don't know of anybody who supports that.




> fully support stealing other peoples property via government Eminent Domain to build a government structure


The wall is not my preferred solution but using Eminent Domain to build a wall on the border to stop the invasion is the best most defensible use of Eminent Domain that could be imagined and it is much better than allowing the invasion to continue and destroy liberty completely.




> and hire more government employees,


Government has some legitimate functions and it needs to hire enough people to positions that perform them.




> and abandon Free Market principles to SUPPORT Minimum Wage jobs because they believe everybody should pay their "fair share" of taxes to the Fed and want to report companies which choose to engage in Private Contract Rights.


I know of nobody who supports minimum wage laws and I know of nothing Trump has done to support them.




> I know a lot of life-long registered republicans who NEVER supported any of those positions under Obama and used to scream bloody murder when he was in office, but now that Trump is president they will follow him to hell and back.


You can find fools who support any politician, we had our share of fools who supported Ron.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> They are easy to spot. All you have to do is mention Private Property Rights and NAP and they start screaming Anarchist. Take you, for instance.


LOL

All you have to do is look for those who support open borders and anarchy that will ensure the loss of liberty.

----------


## PAF

> The 4thA doesn't give foreigners a right to come here *without permission* or to overstay their visit.







> I don't know of anybody who supports that.


He gets an easy pass.




> The wall is not my preferred solution *but* using Eminent Domain to build a wall on the border to stop the invasion is the best most defensible use of Eminent Domain that could be imagined and it is much better than allowing the invasion to continue and destroy liberty completely.


No buts. I stand on principle and will scream End Incentives while defending Private Property til the day I croak.




> Government has some legitimate functions and it needs to hire enough people to positions that perform them.


Not in my life-long experience. I have always found government to always get in the way and muck things totally up. I handle thing on my own and am very successful. 




> I know of nobody who supports minimum wage laws and I know of nothing Trump has done to support them.


Good intentions lead to bad consequences. By funneling folks into those entry points, mandating them to obtain documentation, threating lawsuits to businesses which employ undocumented people who do not pay their "fare share" of taxes, just what do think all of those initiatives do? Lead to liberty/freedom LOL?




> You can find fools who support any politician, we had our share of *fools who supported Ron*.



Yep I'm certain I met you down at Tampa convention.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> True dat, no dispute.
> 
> But there are also "republicans" who follow fascist/leftist/anti-liberty agendas as long as politicians stick an "R" after their name.
> 
> Take Trump-humpers, for instance:
> 
> His followers will abandon the 4th Amendment (document/register people so that they become eligible), 2nd Amendment (raise age to 21 and ban bump stocks), fully support stealing other peoples property via government Eminent Domain to build a government structure and hire more government employees, and abandon Free Market principles to SUPPORT Minimum Wage jobs because they believe everybody should pay their "fair share" of taxes to the Fed and want to report companies which choose to engage in Private Contract Rights.
> 
> I know a lot of life-long registered republicans who NEVER supported any of those positions under Obama and used to scream bloody murder when he was in office, but now that Trump is president they will follow him to hell and back.


May I drop into this to make an important point? You are absolutely right, there are a large number of hardline trump lovers and Ooh Rah military out there. But trust me... you are NOT going to find them here on RP forums, they HATE Ron Paul. Like myself there are those here who are just scared to death at the thought of the coming communism from the left. Trump has just bought us some valuable time to regroup. Hopefully you are wise enough to know we do not want socialism/communism. And I know you might not believe this, but I also hang in Conservative boards and the antiwar sentiment is now 9 out of 10 who are now antiwar and not any happier with what is happening than we are. As for Immigration? Legal good, illegal bad is the sentiment among conservatives. And they are indeed two different issues to be dealt with separately even though the left will tell you they are the same. They are not...

----------


## PAF

> LOL
> 
> All you have to do is look for those who support open borders and anarchy that will ensure the loss of liberty.


So by me traveling, wasting my gas having to drive all over the place looking for an entry/exit point, stopped to show my papers, risk getting searched if they are "suspicious", or if they find the $10,000 in cash I brought with me that I saved all my life only to be confiscated - that _increases_ my liberty?

I get it. You think germany under hitler is the way to go to maximize liberty/freedom.

LOL

----------


## Swordsmyth

Foreigners do need our permission to come here.




> He gets an easy pass.


No he doesn't.






> No buts. I stand on principle and will scream End Incentives while defending Private Property til the day I croak.


Life is full of buts and your position would ensure that liberty was smothered under a flood of communists and incentives would only increase.






> Not in my life-long experience. I have always found government to always get in the way and muck things totally up. I handle thing on my own and am very successful.


You have a limited experience and have always benefited from the existence of government that has done a minimal job at performing its legitimate functions.






> Good intentions lead to bad consequences. By funneling folks into those entry points, mandating them to obtain documentation, threating lawsuits to businesses which employ undocumented people who do not pay their "fare share" of taxes, just what do think all of those initiatives do? Lead to liberty/freedom LOL?


It leads to more liberty and freedom than letting an unlimited number of communists invade.






> Yep I'm certain I met you down at Tampa convention.


I've never been there.

----------


## PAF

> May I drop into this to make an important point? You are absolutely right, there are a large number of hardline trump lovers and Ooh Rah military out there. But trust me... you are NOT going to find them here on RP forums, they HATE Ron Paul. Like myself there are those here who are just scared to death at the thought of the coming communism from the left. Trump has just bought us some valuable time to regroup. Hopefully you are wise enough to know we do not want socialism/communism. And I know you might not believe this, but I also hang in Conservative boards and the antiwar sentiment is now 9 out of 10 who are now antiwar and not any happier with what is happening than we are. As for Immigration? Legal good, illegal bad is the sentiment among conservatives. And they are indeed two different issues to be dealt with separately even though the left will tell you they are the same. They are not...


"Illegal" is a term construct created by corrupt government that need to know who you are, where you are going, what your business is, and most importantly: ARE YOU PAYING YOUR FAIR SHARE TO SUPPORT THE FED.

I can't help what conservatives believe. Perhaps they should look into NAP and Contract and Property Rights. That would solve most every problem. But just because they don't doesn't mean that I am going to lower my own standards or sacrifice my own liberty/freedom ;-)

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So by me traveling, wasting my gas having to drive all over the place looking for an entry/exit point, stopped to show my papers, risk getting searched if they are "suspicious", or if they find the $10,000 in cash I brought with me that I saved all my life only to be confiscated - that _increases_ my liberty?
> 
> I get it. You think germany under hitler is the way to go to maximize liberty/freedom.
> 
> LOL


The USSR under Stalin or China under Mao is what we will get if you open borders simpletons get your way, that will result in MUCH less liberty/freedom.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> "Illegal" is a term construct created by corrupt government that need to know who you are, where you are going, what your business is, and most importantly: ARE YOU PAYING YOUR FAIR SHARE TO SUPPORT THE FED.


Bunk, illegals are those who violate our rules and limits and invade, we have a right to limit who can come here in order to prevent being overrun by communists who will be much more interested in who you are, where you are going, what your business is, and most  importantly: ARE YOU PAYING YOUR FAIR SHARE TO SUPPORT THE FED.




> I can't help what conservatives believe. Perhaps they should look into NAP and Contract and Property Rights. That would solve most every problem. But just because they don't doesn't mean that I am going to lower my own standards or sacrifice my own liberty/freedom ;-)


Ignoring reality is not upholding standards nor will it preserve your freedom/liberty.

----------


## PAF

> Foreigners do need our permission to come here.



No, they need YOUR permission.

I do not want to know about them, I do not want to hear about them, I do not want to pay for them. If they open a business, or want to exchange work for monetary based upon agreed private contract, I am open to that. I certainly will not report them or myself for working under the table for jobs that Section 8 "Americans" do not want. I certainly will not report them for not contributing tax-theft money to expand the Fed.

Your way... sorry I do not support statists/socialists ;-)

----------


## ATruepatriot

> No, they need YOUR permission.
> 
> I do not want to know about them, I do not want to hear about them, I do not want to pay for them. If they open a business, or want to exchange work for monetary based upon agreed private contract, I am open to that. I certainly will not report them or myself for working under the table for jobs that Section 8 "Americans" do not want. I certainly will not report them for not contributing tax-theft money to expand the Fed.
> 
> Your way... sorry I do not support statists/socialists ;-)


If you think you are not already paying for them indirectly think again.

----------


## PAF

> The USSR under Stalin or China under Mao is what we will get if you open borders simpletons get your way, that will result in MUCH less liberty/freedom.


No. Building walls to funnel them in, promising economic packages to those south of Mexico, keeping the spigot open full - all while hiring MORE government goons DHS, ICE, etc. - that is what will result in MUCH less liberty/freedom.

Shut the spigot and see how many will travel 2,000 miles. That is the only solution period.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> No, they need YOUR permission.


OUR permission, as in Americans.




> I do not want to know about them, I do not want to hear about them, I do not want to pay for them. If they open a business, or want to exchange work for monetary based upon agreed private contract, I am open to that. I certainly will not report them or myself for working under the table for jobs that Section 8 "Americans" do not want. I certainly will not report them for not contributing tax-theft money to expand the Fed.


Your willful ignorance will not protect you from the communism they will impose.








> Your way... sorry I do not support statists/socialists ;-)


You support the communist invaders.

----------


## PAF

> If you think you are not already paying for them indirectly think again.


Oh, I know I am paying for them, have been most of my life. I also pay "legal" multi-generational Section 8 Americans a monthly check, more if they are able to hook up with another bum just to pop out another. But at least now my travel isn't overly restricted and don't have Bio-ID YET.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> No. Building walls to funnel them in, promising economic packages to those south of Mexico, keeping the spigot open full - all while hiring MORE government goons DHS, ICE, etc. - that is what will result in MUCH less liberty/freedom.
> 
> Shut the spigot and see how many will travel 2,000 miles. That is the only solution period.


I agree, shutting off the incentives IS the cure. But in reality this is NEVER going to happen. Not until there is a total violent reset and in which case we will be in the same shape they are in at that point. The world you are wanting is never going to happen, it' a fantasy pipedream. In the meantime...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> No. Building walls to funnel them in, promising economic packages to those south of Mexico, keeping the spigot open full - all while hiring MORE government goons DHS, ICE, etc. - that is what will result in MUCH less liberty/freedom.


That isn't what is happening.




> Shut the spigot and see how many will travel 2,000 miles. That is the only solution period.


Too many will come anyway because our economy is better than their communism and it would be even better if we cut off welfare.
We also have more support for securing the border than we have for cutting off welfare.
And Trump is doing his best to reduce welfare for immigrants and natives.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Oh, I know I am paying for them, have been most of my life. I also pay "legal" multi-generational Section 8 Americans a monthly check, more if they are able to hook up with another bum just to pop out another. But at least now my travel isn't overly restricted and don't have Bio-ID YET.


If we get socialism you WILL for sure. And even worse...

----------


## PAF

> That isn't what is happening.
> 
> 
> Too many will come anyway because our economy is better than their communism and it would be even better if we cut off welfare.
> We also have more support for securing the border than we have for cutting off welfare.
> And Trump is doing his best to reduce welfare for immigrants and natives.



This is exactly what is happening, which is why after the lowest immigration numbers in decades have SKY-ROCKETED under trump:

----------


## ATruepatriot

> And Trump is doing his best to reduce welfare for immigrants and natives.


NATIVES? You mean the FIRST INVADERS?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> This is exactly what is happening, which is why after the lowest immigration numbers in decades have SKY-ROCKETED under trump:


No it isn't what is happening and the reason the invasion has accelerated is because the globalists panicked when Trump won and put the peddle to the metal advertising for them to come here and organizing them to come here while blocking as many of Trump's attempts to secure the border as possible.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> NATIVES? You mean the FIRST INVADERS?


LOL

----------


## PAF

> No it isn't what is happening and the reason the invasion has accelerated is because the globalists panicked when Trump won and put the peddle to the metal advertising for them to come here and organizing them to come here while blocking as many of Trump's attempts to secure the border as possible.


LOL

How soon folks forget. Not only was/is he a Lib, he's a NY Lib:

- As president, Trump declared "emergency" spending bill containing:

 Page 188 
 8 (h) REFUGEE ASSISTANCE IN NORTH AFRICA.-Not 
 9 later than 45 days after enactment of this Act, the Secretary 
 10 of State, after consultation with the United Nations 
 11 High Commissioner for Refugees and the Executive Direc- 
 12 tor of the World Food Programme, shall submit a report 
 13 to the Committees on Appropriations describing steps 
 14 taken to strengthen monitoring of the delivery of humani- 
 15 tarian assistance provided for refugees in North Africa, 
 16 including any steps taken to ensure that all vulnerable ref- 
 17 ugees are receiving such assistance.

 Page 255 
 12 (k) TRANSFER OF FUNDS.-Of the funds appro- 
 13 priated by this Act under the heading "Economic Support 
 14 Fund", $25,000,000 shall be transferred to, and merged 
 15 with, funds appropriated under the heading "International 
 16 Organizations and Programs", of which $23,000,000 shall 
 17 be for a contribution to support the United Nations resi- 
 18 dent coordinator system and $2,000,000 shall be for a
 19 contribution to the Montreal Protocol Multilateral Fund.

 Page 314 
 6 UNITED NATIONS POPULATION FUND 
 7 SEC. 7072. (a) CONTRIBUTION.-Of the funds made 
 8 available under the heading "International Organizations 
 9 and Programs" in this Act for fiscal year 2019, 
 10 $32,500,000 shall be made available for the United Na- 
 11 tions Population Fund (UNFP A). 
 12 (b) AVAILABILITY OF FUNDS.-Funds appropriated 
 13 by this Act for UNFPA, that are not made available for 
 14 UNFP A because of the operation of any provision of law, 
 15 shall be transferred to the "Global Health Programs" ac- 
 16 count and shall be made available for family planning, ma- 
 17 ternal, and reproductive health activities, subject to the 
 18 regular notification procedures of the Committees on Ap- 
 19 propriations. 

- As president, Donald Trump signed USMCA (NAFTA replacement), an anti-Free trade agreement, containing language such as Government Tribunals, Sustainable Development and International Labour Organization which is a United Nations Agency.

- As president, Trump: “Just signed 702 Bill to reauthorize foreign intelligence collection,” Trump wrote on Twitter, referring to legislation passed by the U.S. Congress that extends Section 702 of the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA). The law renews for six years and with minimal changes the National Security Agency (NSA) program.

- President Trump remained completely silent when Amazon announced that it was providing free Facial Recognition Technology to the city of Orlando – technology that keeps the city’s residents under 24/7 constant surveillance - violating the very 4th and 5th Amendments he swore to protect.

- As president, Donald Trump promised to complete the Biometric Identification system that will track every person by land, sea and air, which will be recorded permanently in a national government database. The United Nations goal is to implement Biometric Identification to every man, woman and child by 2030.

- During Trumps presidency, TSA announced Biometric Identification will be implemented not only for international flights, but now a Domestic Blueprint across all 50 states.

- As president, on September 20, 2018, President Donald Trump told attendees at a chiefs of police convention that he has instructed the Justice Department to work toward reinstating “Stop and Frisk”, violating Constitutional protections.

- As president, Trump authorized and implemented on October 03, 2018 a “Presidential Alert” via FEMA to all capable cell phones in the United States, according to Cyber Expert John McAfee, accessing the E911 chip in your phones – can give full access to location, microphone, camera and every function of a phone.

- As president, Trump nominated Brett Kavanaugh, who is ANTI 1st 4th and 5th Amenedments, for the U.S. Supreme Court. Kavinaugh was instrumental in passing the Patriot Act among other anti BoR rulings.

- As president, Trump appointed John Bolton as National Security Advisor

- As president, Trump threatened to veto, but instead and without hesitation, signed a $1.3 Trillion 2018 Omnibus providing:

 - $500 Million to Planned Parenthood.
 - $1.371 Billion for Contributions to International Organizations
 - $51m to promote International Family Planning
 - $7m promoting International Conservation
 - $10m for UN Environmental Programs
 - Internal Revenue Service: Despite the administration’s attempts to slash its budget, the
 Omni-Bus grants $11.431 Billion to the nation’s tax collectors, a $196 million year-to-year
 increase and $456 million more than Trump requested.

- Arts: Federal funding for the arts goes up, despite GOP attempts to slash it. The National
 Endowments for the Arts and Humanities will see funding climb to $152.8 million each, a $3
 million increase over the last fiscal year. The National Gallery of Art gets $165.9 million, a $1.04
 million jump in funding. The John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts will receive $40.5
 million, which is $4 million more than the last fiscal year.
 - $12M for Scholarships for Lebanon
 - $20M for Middle East Partnership Initiative Scholarship Program
 - $12M in military funding for Vietnam
 - $15M in Developmental assistance to China
 - $10M for Women LEOs in Afghanistan

- Sen. Dianne Feinstein in 2017 introduced legislation to ban the sale and possession of bump-stocks. Her bill went nowhere. As president, Trump stated: Obama Administration legalized bump stocks. BAD IDEA. As I promised, today the Department of Justice will issue the rule banning BUMP STOCKS (March 23, 2018)

- As president, Trump publicly backed raising the minimum age to purchase semi-automatic weapons to 21

- Trump Just Went Full Sanders — Calls for Increasing Minimum Wage and Higher Taxes

- Real estate magnate Donald Trump gave at least $100,000 to the Clinton Foundation while his daughter Ivanka Trump donated between $5,001 and $10,000, the Hill reported. Trump also donated to Hillary Clinton’s New York Senate campaign.

- Trump has given $541,650 to federal Democratic candidates and fundraising committees going back to 1990, according to data from the Center for Responsive Politics. He's handed out money to Democratic statewide candidates as well. In 2009, for instance, Trump cut a $25,000 check to former Democratic National Committee chairman Terry McAuliffe for his unsuccessful 2009 Virginia gubernatorial bid. But as Republicans and Tea Party activists nationwide were working to take back the House and Senate in 2010, Trump was also handing out checks to top Democratic incumbents: $4,800 to Reid, $2,000 to Florida Sen. Bill Nelson and more than $8,000 total to New York's two senators, Charles Schumer and Kirsten Gillibrand.

- Over the last two decades, Trump gave money to a number of high-profile Democrats and liberal icons, including Ted Kennedy, John Kerry, Hillary Clinton, Tom Daschle and Joe Biden. The biggest recipient of Trump's largesse? The scandal-plagued Rangel, who has taken $24,750 from Trump since the 1990 election cycle.

- Donald Trump predicted Wednesday night that Hillary Clinton will take one more shot at winning the White House in 2016, and declined to rule out the possibility of throwing his support behind the former presidential candidate. “Hillary Clinton, I think, is a terrific woman,” Trump said in an interview with Greta Van Susteren on Fox News. “I am biased because I have known her for years. I live in New York, she lives in New York, and I’ve known her and her husband for years and I really like them both a lot.”

Praising the secretary of state for being a hard worker and for having done a “good job” since joining the Obama administration, Trump said he expects Clinton to run for office again.
“I think assuming she is healthy, which I hope she will be, I think she runs after the next four years, I would imagine,” he said.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-On-The-Record

----------


## Swordsmyth

> LOL
> 
> How soon folks forget. Not only was/is he a Lib, he's a NY Lib:
> 
> - As president, Trump declared "emergency" spending bill containing:
> 
>  Page 188 
>  8 (h) REFUGEE ASSISTANCE IN NORTH AFRICA.-Not 
>  9 later than 45 days after enactment of this Act, the Secretary 
> ...


That's a nice one-sided list, nobody is claiming Trump is perfect.

----------


## Southron

> No it isn't what is happening and the reason the invasion has accelerated is because the globalists panicked when Trump won and put the peddle to the metal advertising for them to come here and organizing them to come here while blocking as many of Trump's attempts to secure the border as possible.


The irony is that pushing mass immigration will destabilise and undermine much of the globalist agenda in time.  Brexit, Trump and the rise of right wing populists movements in Europe to a large degree were caused by backlashes against immigration policies of the last several decades.

----------


## PAF

> That's a nice one-sided list, nobody is claiming Trump is perfect.


LOL - with a list like that - On The Record - no, I would say not - LOL

But it does show a very heavy pattern that he is NWO. But because folks actually voted for him, and he has a "R" after his name, folks like to turn the other cheek and go immediately into denial.

----------


## PAF

> The irony is that pushing mass immigration will destabilise and undermine much of the globalist agenda in time.  “Brexit”, Trump and the rise of right wing populists movements in Europe to a large degree were caused by backlashes against immigration policies of the last several decades.


Immigration has nothing to do with it. That is all government BS propaganda. People have been migrating since the dawn of time.

The problem that government will not address, and what folks won't hold them accountable for is: Welfare/Free Handouts. THAT is what will be the demise of freedom/liberty - not "immigration".

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The irony is that pushing mass immigration will destabilise and undermine much of the globalist agenda in time.  “Brexit”, Trump and the rise of right wing populists movements in Europe to a large degree were caused by backlashes against immigration policies of the last several decades.


They want the destabilization.
"Ordo ab Chao"
"Never let a good crisis go to waste"
"In confusion there is profit"
We might have a chance to improve things but they will have an opportunity rebuild society to suit them.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> LOL - with a list like that - On The Record - no, I would say not - LOL
> 
> But it does show a very heavy pattern that he is NWO. But because folks actually voted for him, and he has a "R" after his name, folks like to turn the other cheek and go immediately into denial.


Things are not so clear when you include all the anti-NWO things he has done, perfection is not available but I will take the least of all possible goods over accelerating evil.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Immigration has nothing to do with it. That is all government BS propaganda. People have been migrating since the dawn of time.


And it has always caused tyranny and bloodshed when it happens excessively.




> The problem that government will not address, and what folks won't hold them accountable for is: Welfare/Free Handouts. THAT is what will be the demise of freedom/liberty - not "immigration".


Immigration is used to protect and increase the handouts.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> perfection is not available


THIS IS THE REALITY NOT BEING UNDERSTOOD!!! NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN EVER! TO THINK SO IS JUST FOOLING YOURSELF WITH IGNORANCE PERIOD.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A directive from the White House is reportedly ordering asylum  screeners to be more skeptical and confrontational with applicants,  marking the administration’s latest attempt to weed out fraud.
Asylum  officers are to more aggressively pursue inconsistencies they see from  applicants who claim they are facing persecution in their home  countries, according to emails and documents obtained  by The Washington Post. Officers will also be required to provide  comprehensive justifications prior to determining an applicant has a  legitimate fear of harm if deported from the U.S.

Additionally,  officers are to focus on any discrepancies between what a migrant might  have told an arresting Border Patrol officer and what the migrant said  during an asylum application interview.
“Officers  conducting credible fear interviews should also be addressing any more  detailed inconsistencies between the applicant’s testimony during the  credible fear interview and other testimony in sworn statement,” read a  staff email from John Lafferty, the chief of the U.S. Citizenship and  Immigration Services’ (USCIS) asylum division, obtained by The  Washington Post.
The new directive follows numerous other changes  the Trump administration made to clamp down on immigration fraud at the  U.S.-Mexico border.

More at: https://truepundit.com/report-trump-...th-applicants/

----------


## PAF

> And it has always caused tyranny and bloodshed when it happens excessively.
> 
> 
> Immigration is used to protect and increase the handouts.


You are wrong. Hand outs would still be given by this corrupt government even if all immigration stopped. Ask the chick down at Section 8 how much more she’d get for getting knocked up for the 5th time. Transfer of wealth has no race, religion or borders. It is corrupt politicians that talk a good game but do the opposite once they are elected, and people like you give passes to them when they throw a little bone here and there.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You are wrong. Hand outs would still be given by this corrupt government even if all immigration stopped. Ask the chick down at Section 8 how much more she’d get for getting knocked up for the 5th time. Transfer of wealth has no race, religion or borders. It is corrupt politicians that talk a good game but do the opposite once they are elected, and people like you give passes to them when they throw a little bone here and there.


We have a chance to end the welfare if we work at teaching Americans but that chance disappears completely if millions of communists are allowed to invade faster than we could possibly educate the voters.

People like you would make liberty go extinct.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I agree, shutting off the incentives IS the cure. But in reality this is NEVER going to happen. Not until there is a total violent reset and in which case we will be in the same shape they are in at that point. The world you are wanting is never going to happen, it' a fantasy pipedream. In the meantime...





> No. Building walls to funnel them in, promising economic packages to those south of Mexico, keeping the spigot open full - all while hiring MORE government goons DHS, ICE, etc. - that is what will result in MUCH less liberty/freedom.
> 
> Shut the spigot and see how many will travel 2,000 miles. That is the only solution period.


Agree. And with unemployment reportedly being so low right now, it’s the perfect time to start turning down that spigot.

But that is not the direction we are headed. Instead, the majority want to provide even more incentives. Free healthcare. Free college education. Universal basic income.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Agree. And with unemployment reportedly being so low right now, it’s the perfect time to start turning down that spigot.
> 
> But that is not the direction we are headed. Instead, the majority want to provide even more incentives. Free healthcare. Free college education. Universal basic income.


Trump is doing what he can:

*Infuriating Democrats, Trump Plans To Redefine Poverty, Cutting Americans From Welfare*But our economy will always be the biggest incentive and that will require some active border enforcement.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Trump is doing what he can:
> 
> *Infuriating Democrats, Trump Plans To Redefine Poverty, Cutting Americans From Welfare*But our economy will always be the biggest incentive and that will require some active border enforcement.


Can be both. But more important than border control is enforcement of existing laws. A non-citizen with no visa or work permit can provide a made up SSN to an employer, and it is never checked by anyone.

And everyone ignores the other huge negative of the “free stuff” incentives, and that’s the rampant fraud involved there too, by both citizens and non-citizens.

Border enforcement becomes more of an issue with our current situation, with thousands of people rushing the border.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Can be both. But more important than border control is enforcement of existing laws. A non-citizen with no visa or work permit can provide a made up SSN to an employer, and it is never checked by anyone.


Trump just did something about that:




> *President Donald Trump’s  administration has quietly reactivated a  computer check that warns  employers when their new employees are likely  to be illegal immigrants.*
> 
>  Democrats, however, are protesting the new push to protect American  families from illegal immigrants in the nation’s job market.
>  The so-called “no-match” letter warns employers that their employees’   claimed Social Security Numbers are suspect — and so allows the   employers to minimize their legal risks by quietly firing the employees   who do not have a right to work. The program was stopped by President   Barack Obama mainly because it was so effective at warning employers.
>    “It is a very good thing,” said Jessica Vaughan, policy director at the Center for Immigration Studies. She continued:Our  government knows the name, address, and place of  employment of  millions of illegal workers … These jobs should be for  Americans and  legal workers … the market would bring wages up to $15 an  hour for more  workers if we didn’t have so much illegal employment.The policy should also identify the Social Security Numbers that  have  been stolen by illegals from Americans, she said. The government,  she  said:knows that millions of Americans  have had their identity  stolen by these workers … They know the scale  of Social Security Number  misuse is massive — but they certainly don’t  want to have to deal with  the millions of irate Americans who have to  resolve misuse of their SSN.Many — but not all — employers will cooperate and fire the  illegals,  she predicted. “A lot of employers want to do the right  thing, and they  have been duped by false documents, and they want to  get into compliance  with the law.” However, the new policy will not  deter the many  employers who pay their illegal immigrants under the  table, she said.
> 
> 
> More at: https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...als-from-jobs/

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Agree. And with unemployment reportedly being so low right now, its the perfect time to start turning down that spigot.
> 
> But that is not the direction we are headed. Instead, the majority want to provide even more incentives. Free healthcare. Free college education. Universal basic income.


And Sanctuary...

----------


## Schifference

I don't remember for sure but I owned a company during the 1990's until 2004. I think we had to fill out a form I9? with every new hire.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> I don't remember for sure but I owned a company during the 1990's until 2004. I think we had to fill out a form I9? with every new hire.


Yes an I9 and a W4. The W4 is where the argument that immigrants help pay taxes falls apart. All they have to do is claim exempt on the W4 and no taxes are taken out. Then because they didn't earn enough to even be required to file they owe no taxes. But they file anyways and get back a check for tax credits. So not only did they not pay taxes they get a credit return check they didn't earn. We pay them to not pay any taxes.

----------


## Schifference

> Yes an I9 and a W4. The W4 is where the argument that immigrants help pay taxes falls apart. All they have to do is claim exempt on the W4 and no taxes are taken out. Then because they didn't earn enough to even be required to file they owe no taxes. But they file anyways and get back a check for tax credits. So not only did they not pay taxes they get a credit return check they didn't earn. We pay them to not pay any taxes.


Okay but my point is as an employer we had to verify the person was legal to work. There was a fine to the employer. We could not just hire illegal immigrants.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Okay but my point is as an employer we had to verify the person was legal to work. There was a fine to the employer. We could not just hire illegal immigrants.


Yep, absolutely. And legally it is still in effect as I understand it. So it is apparently not being enforced or only those who have a stolen SS number are getting hired above the table, and most are being hired under the table. Great for our national debt right?

----------


## PAF

> Yep, absolutely. And legally it is still in effect as I understand it. So it is apparently not being enforced or only those who have a stolen SS number are getting hired above the table, and most are being hired under the table. Great for our national debt right?


SCREW the national debt. Employers should be able to hire whoever they want for whatever wage contractually negotiated.

SS numbers should not be used for anything other than getting back money that was stolen from us. Once that money is given back, eliminate SS and invest voluntarily and privately.

National debt... created by lobbyists and corrupt politicians who line their own pockets... Ron is right, default on the loans and start all over.

I thought this was a liberty site. And here some are talking about how wrong it is to hire under the table and people not paying their “fair share” to help pay corrupt politicians and lobbyist debt for them.

----------


## timosman

> Employers should be able to hire whoever they want for whatever wage contractually negotiated.


Yes, of course. $#@!ing millions of people is not a big deal if the chosen few can make a bunch of shekels.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> SCREW the national debt. Employers should be able to hire whoever they want for whatever wage contractually negotiated.
> 
> SS numbers should not be used for anything other than getting back money that was stolen from us. Once that money is given back, eliminate SS and invest voluntarily and privately.
> 
> National debt... created by lobbyists and corrupt politicians who line their own pockets... Ron is right, default on the loans and start all over.
> 
> I thought this was a liberty site. And here some are talking about how wrong it is to hire under the table and people not paying their fair share to help pay corrupt politicians and lobbyist debt for them.


You don't understand, a debt is a debt and it WILL have to be paid at some point, it just can't be ignored, this has never been allowed in history. The global banksters are never going to allow it, and THEY are who recognize no boundaries or national sovereignty. We will never be a free nation until that debt is paid. And it will be our grandchildren and great grandchildren who will have to pay it. They own us... They are who truly run every government in the world using debt as a leash. These global finance institutions are the true PTB and they are powerful beyond belief. They just eliminate anyone and everyone who stands in their way. The illuminate is real, and these families control the world using debt and hegelian dialect to control and profit. And they blatantly do it in front of our faces everyday. To understand how powerful they truly are all one has to do is read a Bilderberg meeting attendance roster, these are the representatives for these global powers. These are the true NWO much bigger than even our own government and President. They are the shadow government Ron Paul spoke of.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Trump just did something about that:
> 
> President Donald Trump’s administration has quietly reactivated a computer check that warns employers when their new employees are likely to be illegal immigrants.
> 
> Democrats, however, are protesting the new push to protect American families from illegal immigrants in the nation’s job market.
> The so-called “no-match” letter warns employers that their employees’ claimed Social Security Numbers are suspect


And even then, note that it is just a “warning”, sent by snail mail.

Edit: and does “no match” simply mean that the SSN was never issued before in the past?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I don't remember for sure but I owned a company during the 1990's until 2004. I think we had to fill out a form I9? with every new hire.





> Okay but my point is as an employer we had to verify the person was legal to work. There was a fine to the employer. We could not just hire illegal immigrants.





> Yep, absolutely. And legally it is still in effect as I understand it. So it is apparently not being enforced or only those who have a stolen SS number are getting hired above the table, and most are being hired under the table. Great for our national debt right?


You are required to have a form I9 for every employee. That is the verification. You store it where you want. It is not processed or checked. Now there is a provision for an inspection, for which you will get at least 3 days written notice that it is going to occur, and you need to bring in your I9s. That rarely, if ever occurs.

When might a fake be determined? When payroll is trying to pay two different employees with the exact same SSN. Government doesn’t care, it is the payroll people who don’t like duplicate SSNs in their system.





> Retain and Store Form I-9
> Employers must have a Form I-9,Employment Eligibility Verification, for every person on their payroll who is required to complete Form I-9. All of these forms must be retained for a certain period of time.
> 
> The following webpages will instruct you on how long to keep Forms I-9, how to store them and what to do if the government asks to inspect your forms.
> 
> Retaining Form I-9
> 
> Storing Form I-9
> 
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ...
> Employers should be able to hire whoever they want for whatever wage contractually negotiated.
> ...


From a libertarian philosophical point of view, people should be able to drive as fast as they want, with a beer in their hand and a cold 6 pack within reach, as long as they do not cause an accident. But for some reason, that point is not argued quite so adamantly anywhere.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> You are required to have a form I9 for every employee. That is the verification. You store it where you want. It is not processed or checked. Now there is a provision for an inspection, for which you will get at least 3 days written notice that it is going to occur, and you need to bring in your I9s. That rarely, if ever occurs.
> 
> When might a fake be determined? When payroll is trying to pay two different employees with the exact same SSN. Government doesnt care, it is the payroll people who dont like duplicate SSNs in their system.


Thank you... And believe it or not, a couple times I have actually seen duplicate SS# benefit the real citizen and true holder of that SS# because his SS account is receiving double payments into it from two different sources.

----------


## Danke

> You are required to have a form I9 for every employee. That is the verification. You store it where you want. It is not processed or checked. Now there is a provision for an inspection, for which you will get at least 3 days written notice that it is going to occur, and you need to bring in your I9s. That rarely, if ever occurs.
> 
> When might a fake be determined? When payroll is trying to pay two different employees with the exact same SSN. Government doesn’t care, it is the payroll people who don’t like duplicate SSNs in their system.


One doesn't need to be an "employee". Can file a 1099 if you pay someone over $600, but you can leave the SSN blank if they don't give you one.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Thank you... And believe it or not, a couple times I have actually seen duplicate SS# benefit the real citizen and true holder of that SS# because his SS account is receiving double payments into it from two different sources.


And transcription errors can occur too. Someone writes down or types in the wrong number, and it doesn’t get discovered for a long time. Sometimes years, sometimes never. Government doesn’t mind collecting money from two people simultaneously under the same SSN.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> One doesn't need to be an "employee". Can file a 1099 if you pay someone over $600, but you can leave the SSN blank if they don't give you one.


Pretty sure it can't be used as a write off unless it has a SS or TIN on it though? Well if you are audited of course.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> One doesn't need to be an "employee". Can file a 1099 if you pay someone over $600, but you can leave the SSN blank if they don't give you one.


Another work around.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> And transcription errors can occur too. Someone writes down or types in the wrong number, and it doesnt get discovered for a long time. Sometimes years, sometimes never. Government doesnt mind collecting money from two people simultaneously under the same SSN.


If course they don't, not their problem.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Edit: and does “no match” simply mean that the SSN was never issued before in the past?


I think it means it doesn't match the name it is being used with.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Employers should be able to hire whoever they want for whatever wage contractually negotiated.


But they should only have people available who are here legally.

You advocate for getting money back before ending SS, I advocate for getting rid of illegals and securing the border while it is still around too.


If an unlimited number of foreigners (especially communists) are allowed to come here liberty will be snuffed out forever and employers who knowingly hire illegals are collaborating with its destruction.

----------


## PAF

> But they should only have people available who are here legally.
> 
> You advocate for getting money back before ending SS, I advocate for getting rid of illegals and securing the border while it is still around too.
> 
> If an unlimited number of foreigners (especially communists) are allowed to come here liberty will be snuffed out forever and employers who knowingly hire illegals are collaborating with its destruction.


Meantime, you support snuffing out private contract rights, private property rights, and endorse mandated minimum wage, reporting companies who hire “undocumented” workers, thus in turn supplying more frn’s to the FedGov by way of more folks paying Fed taxes. Got it.

I can see why you are so gung-ho about eliminating  “illegals”.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Meantime, you support snuffing out private contract rights, private property rights, and endorse mandated minimum wage, reporting companies who hire “undocumented” workers, thus in turn supplying more frn’s to the FedGov by way of more folks paying Fed taxes. Got it.
> 
> I can see why you are so gung-ho about eliminating  “illegals”.


I do not support those things except reporting those who knowingly hire invaders.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Democrats in Congress must vote to close the  terrible loopholes at the Southern Border. If not, harsh measures will  have to be taken!
 — Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) May 7, 2019

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Pentagon announced that well over 200 miles of physical barrier  is slated to be built along the U.S.-Mexico border in the coming months.
“We  now have on contract sufficient funds to build about 256 miles of  barrier,” acting Defense Secretary Pat Shanahan said Wednesday while  testing before the Senate Appropriations Defense Subcommittee. Shanahan  noted that current funding is  sourced from Treasury forfeiture funds, diverted money from the  Pentagon, and other border funds secured by the Department of Homeland  Security.

“How  you will see this materialize in the next six months is that about 63  additional new miles of wall will come online,” the acting defense  secretary added. The rate will equate to roughly half a mile of border  wall a day.


An Arizona construction company’s lawsuit against the Trump administration revealed where  wall projects are taking place as of April. Construction projects are  underway in the Rio Grande Valley in Texas; Yuma, Arizona; New Mexico  and elsewhere.
In total, $7.2 billion for border operations is  requested in the Department of Defense’s 2020 fiscal year budget — half  of those funds would be spent solely on physical barriers.

More at: https://truepundit.com/defense-secre...l-coming-soon/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Acting Secretary of Defense Pat Shanahan on Friday confirmed that the  Pentagon will transfer $1.5 billion in funds for President Trump's  long-promised border wall, according to _VOA_'s Carla Babb. 

  Shanahan then added "*I won't be reprogramming any more money for the border wall.*" 
 #BREAKING #Border @ActingSecDef  Pat Shanahan confirms he is transferring $1.5 billion in Pentagon funds  for the border wall, including funds Pentagon was saving for #Afghanistan. But then tells me "I won't be reprogramming any more money for the border wall."
 — Carla Babb (@CarlaBabbVOA) May 10, 2019In March, _CNN_ reported that the Pentagon had authorized $1  billion to begin construction on 57 miles of border fencing, which would  be diverted from the DoD's $2.5 billion drug-interdiction program  authorized via Trump emergency order which reappropriated some $7 billion from various sources to build the wall. 

  The 56-year-old Shanahan has been acting secretary since James  Mattis's December resignation. Since taking over at the DoD, he has  backed President Trump on several policy decisions, including Trump's  surprise announcement that the US would withdraw from Syria, as well as  Trump's deployment of US forces and other measures to stem the flow of  illegal migration at the southern border. 

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...ps-border-wall

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Self-Deportations Are Rising Dramatically Under Trump Administration*

----------


## Swordsmyth

A dozen companies have been chosen by the U.S. military to work on $5  billion worth of construction projects for President Donald Trump’s  border wall.
The Trump administration’s goal for a massive border  wall between the U.S. and Mexico took a giant leap forward when the  military selected 12 different companies to compete for up to $5 billion worth of horizontal construction projects. The Military Times first reported on the awards.

Selected  U.S. companies are to work on various border projects spanning a  five-year time period that ends in 2024. The contracts are not limited  to just new border barriers, but include repairs, levee walls, work on  patrol and access roads, access gates, drainage improvements and other  alterations.
The  Army Corps of Engineers, which is managing the projects for Customs and  Border Protection, told the Military Times that the awards follow  Trump’s January 2017 executive order to bolster the U.S.-Mexico border,  and are not specifically funded from the president’s national emergency declaration in February, which secured nearly $4 billion in additional border wall funding.
News  of the contracts come as the Department of Defense detailed exactly how  much border wall will be built in the coming months.
“We  now have on contract sufficient funds to build about 256 miles of  barrier,” acting Defense Secretary Pat Shanahan stated during a Senate  Appropriations Defense Subcommittee on Wednesday. 

More at: https://truepundit.com/12-constructi...s-border-wall/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Acting U.S. Defense Secretary Patrick Shanahan made his second trip to  the U.S.-Mexico border on Saturday as the Pentagon looks to develop a  longer-term plan to support President Donald Trump’s immigration  policies.  

Shanahan traveled to McAllen, Texas, to meet with officials and visit  a migrant processing facility and Border Patrol station, two days after  the White House announced Trump’s intention to nominate the former  Boeing Co executive as defense secretary.  
“We’re not going to  leave until the border is secure,” Shanahan told about two dozen border  patrol officials as hundreds of detained migrants waited in tents to be  processed.  


The Pentagon has tapped a two-star Army general to work with DHS to  look at what military support will be needed in the future. Shanahan  said he expected a plan from the general in the next few weeks.  
“(It  is about) getting us out of this à la carte tasking where, ‘Hey, we  need 50 guys to do this, 50 guys to do that,’” a senior defense official  said, speaking on condition of anonymity. The official said the idea  was to look out over a time line of at least two years. 
The official added that the Pentagon was reviewing a recent request from DHS to provide housing for detained migrants. 
“What  we’re hopeful to do is have, in fairly short order for the secretary of  Homeland Security, a much more predictable, comprehensive plan for the  next couple of years,” the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff,  General Joseph Dunford, said earlier this week.  

More at: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...KCN1SH09X?il=0

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Tom Cotton is now attacking MAGA:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6795076

----------


## Swordsmyth

Homeland  Security officials considered arresting thousands of migrant families  who had final deportation orders and removing them from the U.S. in a  flashy show of force, but the idea was tabled as the Trump  administration grappled with straining resources and a growing number of  Central Americans crossing the border.Two  Homeland Security officials and two other people familiar with the  proposal described it to The Associated Press. They were not authorized  to speak publicly and requested anonymity.
The  idea was to arrest parents and children in 10 cities with large  populations of immigrants living in the U.S. illegally, specifically New  York, Los Angeles and Chicago, they said, without naming others.
The  proposal, first reported by The Washington Post, was meant to send a  message and possibly deter others from coming across the border, they  said.
But  then-Immigrations and Customs Enforcement head Ron Vitiello and  then-Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen put the proposal aside over concerns  about diverting resources from the border, a lack of detention space and  the possibility of renewed public outrage over treatment of families.


The  tabled plan — it remains under consideration — included fast-tracking  immigration cases to allow judges to order deportations for those who  didn't show up for hearings. It also prioritized the newest cases in  order to deport people faster.
A  senior administration official said enforcing the judicial orders to  remove nearly 1 million immigrants in the U.S. illegally remains a top  priority. The official was not authorized to speak publicly and  requested anonymity.
Vitiello's  nomination to lead the immigration agency was pulled by the White House  in a move last month that caught lawmakers and even the most senior  Homeland Security officials off guard. Nielsen resigned just a few days  later.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/ap-sources-tr...-politics.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Trump administration plans to redirect Transportation Security  Administration staff to the U.S. southern border to assist with  immigration duties and migrant flows, the TSA said on Wednesday.

A TSA spokesman said the agency was looking for volunteers to support  efforts at the U.S. border with Mexico, where the government has said  it is grappling with record numbers of people. 
“TSA, like all DHS  (Department of Homeland Security) components, is supporting the DHS  effort to address the humanitarian and security crisis at the southwest  border. TSA is in the process of soliciting volunteers to support this  effort while minimizing operational impact,” TSA spokesman James Gregory  said in a statement. 
The TSA border assignment will last at  least 45 days and comes at the start of the busy summer travel season,  which a U.S. official acknowledged carried “some risk,” according to  CNN, which first reported the plan, citing an internal email it  obtained.  
TSA  staff will include 175 law enforcement officials, including air  marshals, and as many as 400 security staff drawn from six U.S. cities  but will not include airport screeners, CNN said, citing two additional  unnamed sources. The six cities were not immediately identified. 
TSA  law enforcement officials sent to the border will receive legal  training and assist the Customs and Border Protection (CBP) department  as immigration officers, the report said. 

The Department of Interior has also doubled the number of officers it is  sending for three-week stints to the border, from 22 to 47, The Hill  reported on Wednesday, citing an internal memorandum. 

Separately on Wednesday, the Pentagon said it had received a request  from the Department of Homeland Security last week to build temporary  facilities at six locations to house and care for at least 7,500 adult  migrants. 

Reuters reported on Saturday that such a request had been made and was  expected to be approved by Acting Defense Secretary Patrick Shanahan. 

More at: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...-idUSKCN1SL1CM

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/Breaking911/stat...31181070061569

----------


## Swordsmyth

*President Trump Plans to Invoke Insurrection Act to Remove Illegal Aliens From United States*

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/_Montana_Bound_/...98703385862144

----------


## timosman

> Trump’s choice for new Immigration Chief is a hardliner. Opposes birthright citizenship and wants to strip illegal immigrants of unemployment benefits.


That's a dup of post #168.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> That's a dup of post #168.


This has more specifics about him.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Trump alluded to taking action on the border crisis Wednesday, telling  reporters that he is “going to do something very dramatic on the  border,” and claimed that he would be making his “biggest statement” on  the issue.

“This is a big league statement,” he said. “I’m not closing the border, I’m doing something else.”

More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/report...ral-americans/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Trump Unleashes Tariffs On Mexico "Until Illegal Immigration Stops"*

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Trump administration prepares to release Central American migrants 'across the entire nation'* 







> *1,036 migrants, with 63 unaccompanied children, become largest single group ever taken into custody at southern border*
> 
>                                           by            Anna Giaritelli           
>                        | May 30, 2019 
> 
> The group included 63 children traveling without a parent  or guardian.  Another 39 people were single adults, and the remaining 934  claimed to  be traveling with a family member, according to  a report. Guatemalan  citizens made up just over half the detainees. The  rest are primarily  from other Central American countries, including  Honduras and El  Salvador. 
> 
>                                   It's not clear if the group came from  Northern Triangle  countries as part of a caravan, though it's not  likely, given no news of  a convoy traveling through Mexico. Border  Patrol has said  human smugglers often oversee the movement of migrants  at the border  and use the groups to distract federal law enforcement  while they move  narcotics or people hoping to avoid arrest over  unmanned parts of the  border. Smugglers charge migrants an average of  $5,000 to $8,000 each to  get to the United States.
> 
> ...



https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/n...outhern-border



Related

*Caravan #3*

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *Trump administration prepares to release Central American migrants 'across the entire nation'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump has to release some invaders because of the courts and Congress so he is dumping them in Demoncrat states and cities.

How many times are you going to treat this old news as new?

----------


## donnay

Looks like Mexico will be paying for the wall after all.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Looks like Mexico will be paying for the wall after all.


BINGO!

I'm sure they will pay in other ways too if they don't stop the invasion.

----------


## Swordsmyth

If President Trump's decision to impose tariffs on Mexican imports  and withhold aid money from Central America were examples of the stick,  then the White House is following up with a surprising carrot.
  After Trump's surprise tariff announcement triggered a steep selloff  in markets on Friday, it appears the administration is pivoting to a  novel new strategy: Sending dozens of DHS agents and investigators to  Guatemala to try and stem the tide of unauthorized immigration.

  First reported late Friday by the Washington Post,  Acting DHS Secretary Kevin McAleenan has reportedly lobbied heavily to  take a more "muscular" approach to working with local governments to  solve the root cause of the immigration crisis. According to a  memorandum of understanding with the Guatemalan government signed by  McAleenan, approximately Customs Agents and DHS investigators will be  deployed to Guatemala to work side-by-side with local police. US agents  will help train local police, as well as assist in "law enforcement  actions" to improve criminal investigations, to try and break the  stranglehold that powerful drug gangs have on society.
  The agents *will be deployed along the Guatemala-Mexico border, where they will focus on some of the poorest areas of the country.* US troops are expected to carry weapons, and, according to WaPo, in what appears to be a trial run, DHS agents helped Guatemalan police arrest nine suspected smugglers in Guatemala City.

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...-mexico-border

----------


## Zippyjuan

Let's send in our military to tell another country how it should be behaving!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Let's send in our military to tell another country how it should be behaving!


It's not military and they are voluntarily cooperating, it's certainly better than going to war to stop the invasion which could become necessary if we let the problem continue to get worse.

----------


## Zippyjuan

"Invasion!" "War!" - more key words.  Repeat key words often for best effect.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> "Invasion!" "War!" - more key words.  Repeat key words often for best effect.


The truth must really get under your skin or you wouldn't complain about it so much.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> The truth must really get under your skin or you wouldn't complain about it so much.


It is just boring that you post the exact same thing over and over and over..... Try coming up with something new! Or get a new guidebook with fresh terms in it. You are being way over-paid.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It is just boring that you post the exact same thing over and over and over..... Try coming up with something new! Or get a new guidebook with fresh terms in it. You are being way over-paid.


Truth doesn't change and it is impossible to be overpaid when you aren't working for anyone.

----------


## Swordsmyth

_Politico_ reported yesterday  that Trump will also adjust the rules that govern applications for  asylum. The new rules would block applications from illegals who live in  another country other than their own before they arrive here. Thus, migrants traveling through Mexico would not be permitted to  apply. “U.S. law allows refugees to request asylum when they arrive on  U.S. soil, but has long included an exemption for those who have already  emigrated to a safe country,”_ Politico_ noted.


More at: https://www.thenewamerican.com/usnew...ules-to-change

----------


## Swordsmyth

*The Trump administration is planning a large-scale  deportation operation of illegal aliens, including those who have  refused to show for their asylum court hearings.*
The  strategy is meant to “disincentivize” economic migrants who crossed into  the U.S. illegally without legitimate asylum claims, according to  Immigration and Customs Enforcement acting director Mark Morgan.
“We have no choice as I see this,” Morgan said  Tuesday. “We need to take some interior enforcement action…We need to  continue to do everything that we can within the current legal  framework, within the current laws, within the current statutorily  mandated duties of ICE, to assist, to reduce this humanitarian crisis.  That will include families.”


He said ICE won’t “target” families in their operation, but they won’t be “exempt” from deportation. 
“I think that a significant incentive there is the fact that once  you’re here and you’ve gone through the entire due process in this  country and you’ve received a final order of deportation…We’re in a  position where we need to enforce that to disincentivize these  individuals from taking that trip, exploiting the loopholes, and  entering our country illegally,” he said. 
Additionally, Morgan pointed out that ICE would operate within its legal limitations despite Democrat efforts to prevent it. 
“We need to make sure that we’re executing those statutorily required responsibilities that Congress has passed,” Morgan said.  
“If they don’t like the laws, they can change them. But right now  this is the law, this is ICE’s mandate. I’m committed to ensure that  we’re executing those laws with compassion and humanity.” 
Morgan didn’t offer details about the deportation plan, such as  when it will take place or what parts of the country would be involved. 

More at: https://www.infowars.com/we-have-no-...s-amid-crisis/

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Papers, please! You are now required to provide proof of citizenship to enter this building.


America is not common property of the world, you a shill for open borders, the best way to destroy a nation, culture, people and race.

If you want open borders cut down your walls and have it at it.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Trump's mother came as a unaccompanied minor on chain migration.  So did his grandfather (his father's father).


And who gives a $#@!? "This one time, this one thing happen, therefore we can not do X because otherwise that would not be "fair""..Get $#@!ed.

We had immigration, therefore immigration forever really does prove that immigration should not be allowed to begin with.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> America is not common property of the world, you a shill for open borders, the best way to destroy a nation, culture, people and race.
> 
> If you want open borders cut down your walls and have it at it.


Who is for open borders?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> And who gives a $#@!? "This one time, this one thing happen, therefore we can not do X because otherwise that would not be "fair""..Get $#@!ed.
> 
> We had immigration, therefore immigration forever really does prove that *immigration should not be allowed to begin with*.


Without any immigration, you would not be here.  Are you going to self- deport?

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Trumps choice for new Immigration Chief is a hardliner. Opposes birthright citizenship and wants to strip illegal immigrants of unemployment benefits.


$#@!ing Based

----------


## tod evans

> Without any immigration, you would not be here.  Are you going to self- deport?


My ancestors conquered and took the spoils of war.

I welcome a fight.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> The price of everything will go up.
> 
> Because the very simple and root problems are not addressed.


As will wages, as will the tax burden lower as the number of burdens is lowered. 

The idea of "Muh Avocado are more important then keeping my nation, culture, and rights" is too stupid to take seriously.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Without any immigration, you would not be here.  Are you going to self- deport?


I was born here, I have a right to be here and no place else to go.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Looks like Mexico will be paying for the wall after all.


Tax all money leaving the nation at 25% min...Time to stop playing the worlds whore.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> "Invasion!" "War!" - more key words.  Repeat key words often for best effect.


Hey shill, stop shilling, ok?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I was born here, I have a right to be here and no place else to go.


Were all of your ancestors born here?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Were all of your ancestors born here?


That is irrelevant.

My ancestors took this land from those who were here before them as did almost every culture on earth, that doesn't obligate me to allow anyone to do the same to me.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *That is irrelevant*.
> 
> My ancestors *took this land from those who were here before them* as did almost every culture on earth, that doesn't obligate me to allow anyone to do the same to me.


Without immigration you would not be here.  And you admit your ancestors were criminals.  You should be deported.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Tax all money leaving the nation at 25% min...Time to stop playing the worlds whore.


I would limit that to transactions where proof of citizenship/legal presence was not presented.

There are other better ways to deal with the trade wars.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Without immigration you would not be here.  And you admit your ancestors were criminals.  You should be deported.


I am not responsible for the actions of my ancestors and there is no place to deport me to.

You are making a fool of yourself.

Almost every human on earth is in the same position I am in, where would you deport them? Mars?

The current invaders are responsible for their own actions and they have a place where they belong that we can return them to.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *I am not responsible for the actions of my ancestors and there is no place to deport me to.*
> 
> You are making a fool of yourself.
> 
> Almost every human on earth is in the same position I am in, where would you deport them? Mars?
> 
> The current invaders are responsible for their own actions and they have a place where they belong that we can return them to.


So people should not be deported for the sins of their parents.  Good to know.   http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...01#post6808001

----------


## Danke

> My ancestors conquered and took the spoils of war.
> 
> I welcome a fight.


Yep. Modern Immigration is different from homesteading and improving property, not taking from those already paying taxes.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So people should not be deported for the sins of their parents.  Good to know.   http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...01#post6808001


No, they should be deported for staying where they don't have a right to be.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Without any immigration, you would not be here.  Are you going to self- deport?


Wrong. My forefathers settled a wildness, fighting of hordes of stone age savages, do not compare that with the idea that is the same as showing up to a already build nation, demanding welfare, and right to vote.

Without mass immigration, we would not have nation wreakers like *YOU Juan in this nation, working against its people, their rights, and their future. Stop projecting, stop lying.
*

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> That is irrelevant.
> 
> My ancestors took this land from those who were here before them as did almost every culture on earth, that doesn't obligate me to allow anyone to do the same to me.


"But if you do not destroy yourself, you will not live up to my wrapped sense of morality.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Wrong. My forefathers settled a wildness, fighting of hordes of stone age savages, do not compare that with the idea that is the same as showing up to a already build nation, demanding welfare, and right to vote.
> 
> Without mass immigration, we would not have nation wreakers likeYOU Juan in this nation, working against its people, their rights, and their future. Stop projecting, stop lying.


The "savages" were not living in nations?  That you stole property from?  So you should be OK with somebody trying to steal property from you.  "Survival of the fittest" and all that.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Without immigration you would not be here.  And you admit your ancestors were criminals.  You should be deported.


No, they did not immigrate, they settled America. World Apart.

My ancestors were settlers, warriors and conquers and they took from others what they could not defend, let that serve as a reminder that the world in the end is defeined by force and those who use it.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> No, they should be deported for staying where they don't have a right to be.


Whose house are they staying in?  Yours?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> "But if you do not destroy yourself, you will not live up to my wrapped sense of morality.


"But if you don't surrender my side won't be able to destroy you".

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Whose house are they staying in?  Yours?


They are staying in MY country and affecting MY rights.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The "savages" were not living in nations?  That you stole property from?  So you should be OK with somebody trying to steal property from you.  "Survival of the fittest" and all that.


In a certain darwinian sense they are in the same position as our ancestors but not only has the world attempted to rise above the jungle but even in the jungle we have a right to resist just as those our ancestors displaced did.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> So people should not be deported for the sins of their parents.  Good to know.   http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...01#post6808001


400 years ago? No, 40 years ago? Sure

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> The "savages" were not living in nations?  That you stole property from?  So you should be OK with somebody trying to steal property from you.  "Survival of the fittest" and all that.


They had no concept of ownership or property, never mind land for beads, right Chief lies alot?

No I would not be ok with it, which is happening RIGHT now.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Whose house are they staying in?  Yours?


They have no right to enter a nation they are not a part of nor have permission, stop being a spreg.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> "But if you don't surrender my side won't be able to destroy you".


"But I value freedom. even if everything I claim to value is destroyed in the process, but I still value it"

----------


## Zippyjuan

> They have no right to enter a nation they are not a part of nor have permission, stop being a spreg.


Who invited in  your ancestors and freely handed over their property you said they seized? Were they part of the Native American nations?  Crime is OK- if it is committed by you. Other people? No way!

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> In a certain darwinian sense they are in the same position as our ancestors but not only has the world attempted to rise above the jungle but even in the jungle we have a right to resist just as those our ancestors displaced did.


This, we have a right to defend ourselves and the right to refuse all who would.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Who invited in  your ancestors and freely handed over their property you said they seized? Were they part of the Native American nations?


And does that make the outcome any less real? No, it does not, stop being a spreg.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Who invited in  your ancestors and freely handed over their property you said they seized? Were they part of the Native American nations?  Crime is OK- if it is committed by you. Other people? No way!


He didn't commit any crime, the invaders do.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> And does that make the outcome any less real? No, it does not, stop *being a spreg*.


https://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/SPREG




> SPREG
> Acronym	Definition
> SPREG	*Scottish Parliament Renewable energy & Energy efficiency Group*



https://www.definitions.net/definition/Spreg




> Chaldean Numerology
> 
> The numerical value of Spreg in Chaldean Numerology is: 3
> 
> Pythagorean Numerology
> 
> The numerical value of Spreg in Pythagorean Numerology is: 2


Mmmm. Ok? I am a spreg?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> He didn't commit any crime, the invaders do.


Like your ancestors. As you admitted. And so did he.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Like your ancestors. As you admitted. And so did he.


And just like those our ancestors took the land from we have a right and a duty to attempt to stop the invaders.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> stop the invaders.


Back to the cliches.  Ran out of ammo.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> He didn't commit any crime, the invaders do.


To anti whites like Juan (with a name like that its little wonder why he loves immigration "It could have been me left in a Latin slum of a nation, therefore everyone has to come here, so what if it ruins the nation?)) we commit a crime just by existing, refusing to allow in those who would rob and harm us from being able to rob and harm us...

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> https://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/SPREG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.definitions.net/definition/Spreg
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm. Ok? I am a spreg?



https://www.urbandictionary.com/defi...rm=sperg%20out

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Back to the cliches.  Ran out of ammo.


You wonder why your faction never achieve anything, its because of you and people like you.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> https://www.urbandictionary.com/defi...rm=sperg%20out


So you could not even spell it correctly.  But thanks for the link!

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> So you could not even spell it correctly.  But thanks for the link!


Way to point out things that do not matter, like a sperg.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Back to the cliches.  Ran out of ammo.


Truth is eternal, you should try dealing in it.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Truth is eternal, you should try dealing in it.


And the standard guidebook reply to that one yet again.

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> Truth is eternal, you should try dealing in it.


Truth harms lies and those who spew them...

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> And the standard guidebook reply to that one yet again.


Coming from "But wait, this one time something happened, therefore we can not fix a major problem we face", I think its clear who the NPC is Juan.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> And the standard guidebook reply to that one yet again.


Another admission that you can't win the argument.

----------


## RonZeplin

@realDonaldTrump

----------


## Swordsmyth

> @realDonaldTrump


LOL

This thread is full of the evidence of your derangement.

----------


## RonZeplin

> LOL
> 
> This thread is full of the evidence of your derangement.


  "Bill of Love" amnesty in '21, if Trump is re-elected. 



Open Borders Sanctuary Nation USA, aka Aztlan

----------


## Swordsmyth

> "Bill of Love" amnesty in '21, if Trump is re-elected.


Nope.





> 


I too like Mexican food and am not racist and that is all that tweet demonstrates.





> Open Borders Sanctuary Nation USA, aka Aztlan


Nope, he is doing more to stop those than any President since Ike.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> *President Donald Trump sent a message to migrants and illegal  immigrants looking to cross into the United States on the Southern  border on Friday.*
> 
>  “The system is full whether its asylum, whether its illegal  immigration, our country is full, our area is full, the sector is full,  we can’t take you anymore,” Trump said. “I’m sorry, so turn around,  that’s the way it is.”




*Trump administration prepares to release Central American migrants 'across the entire nation'*


These two messages are only few days apart, won't that cause messaging confusion?


Also, can MAGA go against policies of his top funder on this issue?

How should messaging of extreme conservatives like Coulter be negated who called him a 'scam'?  Conervative Brietbart has also used very controversial words.

Some hard right conservatives have been for a while claiming that his top funder and MAGA himself  secretly agree with  Dems plan and have implied that MAGA's America-First movement's top funder is  liberal   Adelson who used to fund Dems (until he decided that Dems were no longer  sufficiently pro-Israel to his liking). 

Adelson: Let’s Pass Immigration Reform

Ann Coulter attacks Adelson on immigration

*Trump’s Patron-in-Chief Casino magnate Sheldon Adelson  has never been more powerful.* 
The Trump administration has advanced his  ideological and financial interests.






> Blaming MAGA for Border Rush
> 
> Some  in the past  have tried to blame MAGA's messaging and tweets  for    accelerating border rush but he was trying to quickly resolve  issues    left unsolved by previous Dem administration and was by no means     inviting more to join the pool before Congress acts. Critics like    Breitbart writers, Coulter, Tucker etc have been too rough on MAGA on    this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breitbart went too far:

https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/...94/982/125.jpg

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *Trump administration prepares to release Central American migrants 'across the entire nation'*
> 
> 
> These two messages are only few days apart, won't that cause messaging confusion?
> 
> 
> Also, can MAGA go against policies of his top funder on this issue?
> 
> How should messaging of extreme conservatives like Coulter be negated who called him a 'scam'?  Conervative Brietbart has also used very controversial words.
> ...


Trump is doing everything he can and that includes dumping those he is forced to release in leftist areas to expose their hypocrisy.

----------


## RonZeplin

> Nope.
> 
> 
> I too like Mexican food and am not racist and that is all that tweet demonstrates.


What a maroon!   FAKE NYC MEX  

Taco Bowls aren't Mexican food, I go for  real Mexican food, muy bueno comida.

Keep the food and US sovereignty, deport the illegal aliens.  Dump Trump the open borders globalist scofflaw.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> What a maroon!   FAKE NYC MEX  
> 
> Taco Bowls aren't Mexican food, I go for  real Mexican food, muy bueno comida.
> 
> Keep the food and US sovereignty, deport the illegal aliens.  Dump Trump the open borders globalist scofflaw.


I'm sorry I didn't parse the exact origins of the "Taco Bowl", it is generally considered to be part of "Mexican Food" and that is the context Trump AND YOU used it for.

Trump is doing what he can to stop the invasion and deport the invaders and he will do more.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The  federal government has stopped paying for English-language courses and  legal services at facilities that hold immigrant children around the  country, imposing budget cuts it says are necessary at a time when  record numbers of unaccompanied children are arriving at the border.The  Health and Human Services department notified shelters around the  country last week that it was not going to reimburse them for teachers'  pay or other costs such as legal services or recreational equipment.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/english-class...181400069.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

> What a maroon!   FAKE NYC MEX  
> 
> Taco Bowls aren't Mexican food, I go for  real Mexican food, muy bueno comida.
> 
> Keep the food and US sovereignty, deport the illegal aliens.  Dump Trump the open borders globalist scofflaw.


  *The Trump administration is planning a large-scale   deportation operation of illegal aliens, including those who have   refused to show for their asylum court hearings.*
The  strategy is meant to “disincentivize” economic migrants who crossed  into  the U.S. illegally without legitimate asylum claims, according to   Immigration and Customs Enforcement acting director Mark Morgan.
“We have no choice as I see this,” Morgan said   Tuesday. “We need to take some interior enforcement action…We need to   continue to do everything that we can within the current legal   framework, within the current laws, within the current statutorily   mandated duties of ICE, to assist, to reduce this humanitarian crisis.   That will include families.”


He said ICE won’t “target” families in their operation, but they won’t be “exempt” from deportation. 
“I think that a significant incentive there is the fact that once   you’re here and you’ve gone through the entire due process in this   country and you’ve received a final order of deportation…We’re in a   position where we need to enforce that to disincentivize these   individuals from taking that trip, exploiting the loopholes, and   entering our country illegally,” he said. 
Additionally, Morgan pointed out that ICE would operate within its legal limitations despite Democrat efforts to prevent it. 
“We need to make sure that we’re executing those statutorily required responsibilities that Congress has passed,” Morgan said.  
“If they don’t like the laws, they can change them. But right now  this  is the law, this is ICE’s mandate. I’m committed to ensure that  we’re  executing those laws with compassion and humanity.” 
Morgan didn’t offer details about the deportation plan, such as  when it  will take place or what parts of the country would be involved. 

More at: https://www.infowars.com/we-have-no-...s-amid-crisis/

----------


## RonZeplin

> *The Trump administration is planning a large-scale   deportation operation of illegal aliens, including those who have   refused to show for their asylum court hearings.*
> The  strategy is meant to disincentivize economic migrants who crossed  into  the U.S. illegally without legitimate asylum claims, according to   Immigration and Customs Enforcement acting director Mark Morgan.
> We have no choice as I see this, Morgan said   Tuesday. We need to take some interior enforcement actionWe need to   continue to do everything that we can within the current legal   framework, within the current laws, within the current statutorily   mandated duties of ICE, to assist, to reduce this humanitarian crisis.   That will include families.
> 
> 
> He said ICE wont target families in their operation, but they wont be exempt from deportation. 
> I think that a significant incentive there is the fact that once   youre here and youve gone through the entire due process in this   country and youve received a final order of deportationWere in a   position where we need to enforce that to disincentivize these   individuals from taking that trip, exploiting the loopholes, and   entering our country illegally, he said. 
> Additionally, Morgan pointed out that ICE would operate within its legal limitations despite Democrat efforts to prevent it. 
> We need to make sure that were executing those statutorily required responsibilities that Congress has passed, Morgan said.  
> ...


Vaporware shuck 'n jive, Fake News.   Planning, blah blah.....

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Open borders advocates are panicking after the arrest of  Irieno Mujihca, the leader of Pueblo Sin Fronteras, a pro-open borders  group funded by globalist financier George Soros that has worked to  undermine United States immigration policy and sponsor Central American  caravans.* 
 Michelle Malkin wrote on Twitter that “Open Borders Inc. enablers,”  are in a state of “panic over reported arrest of Pueblo Sin Fronteras  leader Irieno Mujihca”, and another open borders advocate.
 Malkin quoted Ruben Figueroa, who considers himself a “Defender  of Human Rights of Migrants”. Figueroa wrote a panic-stricken tweet,  translated from Spanish, #ALERT: The arrest of human rights defenders  [who are] pro-migrants, Irineo Mujica and Cristóbal Sánchez, is  confirmed.”
 Open Borders Inc. enablers in a panic over  reported arrest of Pueblo Sin Fronteras leader Irieno Mujihca and  Migrant Culture Collective's Cristóbal Sánchez. https://t.co/szz1J14wUG
 — Michelle Malkin (@michellemalkin) June 5, 2019 

  Open borders zealots have good reason to be concerned. _Big League Politics_ has  reported extensively on Pueblo Sin Fronteras, which translates to  People Without Borders, and their connections with the globalist banking  system and Soros.
 In January, Pueblo Sin Fronteras was instrumental in organizing the  Honduran migrant caravan that attempted to illegally cross into the  United States. They did so with the help of Soros’s seemingly bottomless  checkbook.

The arrest of Mujica suggests the Trump administration is growing  increasingly serious about cracking down on those who sponsor mass  illegal immigration.

More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/malkin...ader-arrested/

----------


## RestorationOfLiberty

> *Open borders advocates are panicking after the arrest of  Irieno Mujihca, the leader of Pueblo Sin Fronteras, a pro-open borders  group funded by globalist financier George Soros that has worked to  undermine United States immigration policy and sponsor Central American  caravans.* 
>  Michelle Malkin wrote on Twitter that “Open Borders Inc. enablers,”  are in a state of “panic over reported arrest of Pueblo Sin Fronteras  leader Irieno Mujihca”, and another open borders advocate.
>  Malkin quoted Ruben Figueroa, who considers himself a “Defender  of Human Rights of Migrants”. Figueroa wrote a panic-stricken tweet,  translated from Spanish, #ALERT: The arrest of human rights defenders  [who are] pro-migrants, Irineo Mujica and Cristóbal Sánchez, is  confirmed.” Open Borders Inc. enablers in a panic over  reported arrest of Pueblo Sin Fronteras leader Irieno Mujihca and  Migrant Culture Collective's Cristóbal Sánchez. https://t.co/szz1J14wUG
>  — Michelle Malkin (@michellemalkin) June 5, 2019 
> 
>   Open borders zealots have good reason to be concerned. _Big League Politics_ has  reported extensively on Pueblo Sin Fronteras, which translates to  People Without Borders, and their connections with the globalist banking  system and Soros.
>  In January, Pueblo Sin Fronteras was instrumental in organizing the  Honduran migrant caravan that attempted to illegally cross into the  United States. They did so with the help of Soros’s seemingly bottomless  checkbook.
> 
> The arrest of Mujica suggests the Trump administration is growing  increasingly serious about cracking down on those who sponsor mass  illegal immigration.
> ...



Good, $#@! him.

----------


## Swordsmyth

More than 10,000 asylum seekers returned under "Remain in Mexico" policy

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Trump to step up asylum returns*

  Also on Friday, a Mexican immigration official announced that the United States would be *doubling the number of asylum seekers it sends back to Mexico from El Paso, Texas.* 
 Luis Carlos Cano, a spokesman for Mexico’s national immigration  agency in Ciudad Juarez, across the border from El Paso, said starting  Thursday *some 200 asylum seekers per day were being sent back, up from 100 previously.*
  Under pressure from U.S. President Donald Trump, Mexico agreed last  week to expand the program, known as the Migrant Protection Protocols,  which forces mostly Central American asylum seekers arriving at the U.S.  southern border to remain in Mexico to await the outcome of their U.S.  asylum claims. -ReutersThe program, 'Remain in Mexico' has returned close to 12,000 people to Mexico since January.

More  at:  https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...down-crossings

----------


## Swordsmyth

*President Donald Trump revealed this morning that his  administration will have built more than 400 miles of border wall along  the southern border by the end of 2020, and said that the entire wall  will be finished soon after.* 
 While being interviewed by phone on Fox News’ morning show “Fox &  Friends”, President Trump revealed that his administration will have  completed more than 400 miles of border wall by the end of 2020, despite  tremendous opposition from Democrats and obstructionists.
 “So the wall is going up, it’s going up rapidly, we’re going to have  over 400 miles of wall built by the end of next year,” said President  Trump. “Tbe wall is very important. It’s hard to breach it, it’s high,  it’s strong, it’s powerful, and it’s going up at a much lower cost than  the wall that was planned prior to me getting there.”
 President Trump also remarked on the state of the previous border  barrier the Obama and Bush administrations were building prior to his  election.


“You have to see what they built, it’s a disgrace,” said the  president. “We’re actually fixing it and in some cases we have to take  down fairly new wall because it was so bad.”
 He continued, “We’re going to have over 400 miles of wall built, and  that’s going to be in the most important areas, and we’re going to have  all of it built before you know.”
 The president then noted that all of this progress has been despite  constant legal threats and political obstruction from Democrats.
 “This is despite tremendous obstacles that have been put in front of  us by the Democrats, you have no idea,” he went on, “We just won the  lawsuit on the wall, we won a big lawsuit on the wall, brought by Nancy  Pelosi.”

President Trump continued, lambasting House Speaker Nancy  Pelosi, “And maybe that’s criminal, that she’s allowing drug dealers and  gang members into our country, maybe that’s criminal when you talk  about it, because what’s happening on the border, we’re getting it  straightened out.”
 The president then lamented that Democrats have refused to work with  the Trump administration on any form of border security, telling the  interviewers that Congress could “solve the asylum problem and the  loopholes in 15 minutes.”
 “We are going to have over 400 miles of wall built by the end of next year, the wall is very important.” –@realDonaldTrump pic.twitter.com/Nwec9QJTkh
 — GOP (@GOP) June 14, 2019
https://bigleaguepolitics.com/trump-...y-end-of-2020/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Trump Admin Takes First Step to Demand Payback From Sponsors of Immigrants Who Use Welfare*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*U.S. and Guatemalan officials are negotiating a “safe third country”  agreement which would bar the movement of U.S.-bound migrants through  Guatemala, say press reports.* Under the terms of the [draft] agreement, migrants fleeing  persecution in El Salvador and Honduras would be required to seek asylum  in Guatemala, a gateway to Mexico and the United States,” said the June  13 report by Voice of America News.


A “safe third country” deal declares that migrants must apply for  asylum in the first safe country they reach — and it allows the quick  rejection of asylum claims if the migrants request asylum in more  distant countries, such as the United States.
   From March to June, roughly 350,000 migrants used Congress’s border  loopholes to walk through the border and into Americans’ blue-collar  workplaces, schools, and neighborhoods. The low-wage migrants will  provide cheaper services and higher stock values to upper-income  Americans.
 U.S. government officials declined to comment, VOA reported:
The pending agreement with Guatemala, if signed, would be  the first such agreement with a Latin American country in U.S. history.  In response to written questions about the draft agreement, a State  Department spokesperson for Western Hemisphere Affairs told VOA Thursday  that “The U.S. team currently in Guatemala is working with Guatemalan  counterparts to explore a full range of initiatives to advance this  agenda, including capacity building, strengthening of local  institutions, and improved asylum processing,” adding, “We will not  disclose further details of ongoing, private diplomatic conversations.”Pro-migration activists reacted with alarm to the news, partly  because the Guatemalan deal would help President Donald Trump pressure  Mexico to sign a safe third country deal.
  Mexico has agreed to negotiate a safe third country deal if the  border security and the “Remain in Mexico” program fail to sharply  reduce the number of migrants arriving at the U.S. border.

More at: https://www.breitbart.com/economy/20...inst-migrants/

----------


## Swordsmyth

President Trump’s pick to be the nation’s first-ever “border czar” is  a longtime former cop and immigration official who takes a hard line on  illegal crossings.

           Former acting ICE Director Thomas Homan told Secrets early  in the Trump administration, for example, that he views every  unauthorized border crossing as a crime that can and should be punished.
           "If you are in this country illegally, and you committed a  crime by entering this country, you should be uncomfortable, you should  look over your shoulder, and you need to be worried," Homan told  Secrets.

           At the time, Trump had asked him to stay on and he agreed.  Homan later left the administration, despite rumors he was under  consideration to be homeland security secretary. He has remained a  strong advocate for Trump and tough immigration policies.
           Insiders said that Trump likes Homan because he is unafraid  to take on pro-immigration critics of the president and believes that  any crime, including illegal border crossings, are a deportable offense.

           "No population is off the table," he told a House  Appropriations subcommittee hearing in 2017. "We'll issue detainers to  anybody in the country illegally," he said. "Our priorities are  criminals first, but if you're asking me if we are going to put  detainers on people that have not been convicted of a crime, yes we  will," he added referring to the first step in deportation.
           Groups that back Trump’s efforts to stop illegal immigration praised the Homan pick.
           “The border has become increasingly porous, and action is  desperately needed. Tom Homan is uniquely qualified to address these  problems. I am confident he will provide the president with a  comprehensive assessment of the situation as well as effective  remedies,” said Dale L. Wilcox, executive director and general counsel  of the Immigration Reform and Law Institute.
           “All we have heard from a succession of immigration  officials – even going back to the Obama administration – is that the  border crisis cannot be solved until Congress acts. Tom Homan is a man  of action, so I expect that mind-set and that narrative to change,”  added Jessica M. Vaughan, director of policy studies for the Center for  Immigration Studies.

           She also said that Homan should work well with incoming U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services head Ken Cuccinelli.
           “I think that Ken Cuccinelli and Tom Homan will work well  together, because Cuccinelli also wants to hit the ground running and  has ideas for how to tackle the border crisis. They are both rule-of-law  kind of guys. One thing that Cuccinelli brings to the operation is his  understanding of how states can be full and constructive partners in  immigration enforcement,” she told Secret.


Homan worked in immigration law enforcement for years and has deep roots. He is considered a “cop's cop” who speaks bluntly.
           Like the president, he has been very tough on the sanctuary city movement and pro-immigrant judges.
           "Sanctuary cities are a danger to the men and women of ICE," he said.


More  at:  https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/w...-off-the-table

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Trump tweet:  ICE rounding up millions of illegals next week*

----------


## Swordsmyth

The  Trump administration said Monday it is easing previously announced cuts  in hundreds of millions of dollars in aid to the Central American  nations of El Salvador, Honduras and Guatemala but will not allow new  funding until those countries do more to reduce migrant flows to the  United States.The  State Department said that after a review of more than $615 million in  assistance that President Donald Trump ordered in March to be cut  entirely, it would go ahead with $432 million in projects and grants  that had been previously approved. The remaining amount will be held in  escrow pending consultations with Congress, it said.
That  $432 million, which comes from the 2017 budget, is being spent on  health, education and poverty alleviation programs as well as anti-crime  efforts that many believe help reduce migrant outflows from the  impoverished Northern Triangle region. About $370 million in money from  the 2018 budget will not be spent and instead will be moved to other  projects, the State Department said.
"Previously  awarded grants and contracts will continue with current funding,"  department spokeswoman Morgan Ortagus said. She added that assistance  "to help the Northern Triangle governments take actions that will  protect the U.S. border and counter transnational organized crime will  also continue."
U.S.  officials said the review looked at roughly 700 projects funded with  fiscal 2017 money by the United States in the three countries and  concluded that a significant number were too far advanced to end them.


Ortagus  told reporters the administration was leaving the door open to future  funding but would first have to see progress on migration.
"We  will not provide new funds for programs in those countries until we are  satisfied that the Northern Triangle governments are taking concrete  actions to reduce the number of migrants coming to the U.S. border, she  said. "This is consistent with the president's direction and with the  recognition that it is critical that there be sufficient political will  in these countries to address the problem at its source."

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/us-restores-a...193730760.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/...91400658870274

----------


## Swordsmyth

Sara  Carter – A senior Guatemalan official said President Donald Trump was  right to cut funding to his nation, saying the majority of funds  designated to aid his nation’s poorest rarely reaches those who need it  most.

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/Breaking911/stat...66528470630400

----------


## PAF

> Keeping them out/throwing them out is just as important as ending the incentives.


I would never in a million years hire you to work for my company. Your way is less efficient, less liberty oriented, costs more and increases bureaucratic bloat. On top of that, as much as you like to spew, you are not able to see the bigger picture or where things will lead, thus lack of insight. In essence, your word salads, no matter how good you think they sound, doesn't get the job done.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I would never in a million years hire you to work for my company. Your way is less efficient, less liberty oriented, costs more and increases bureaucratic bloat. On top of that, as much as you like to spew, you are not able to see the bigger picture or where things will lead, thus lack of insight. In essence, your word salads, no matter how good you think they sound, doesn't get the job done.


I would never hire you, you ignore facts and pursue strategies that will prevent you from ever achieving your goals in favor of utopian daydreams.

----------


## PAF

> I would never hire you, you ignore facts and pursue strategies that will prevent you from ever achieving your goals in favor of utopian daydreams.


Oh Swordy, if you _even_ knew....... lol

----------


## Swordsmyth

At least two immigration raids were conducted in New York  neighborhoods on Saturday, just one day after President Trump said  Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) agents would begin a  nationwide roundup of people living illegally in the United States,  according to the _Wall Street Journal_. 

  Federal ICE agents canvased homes in the *Harlem section of Manhattan* as well a *Brooklyn's Sunset Park neighborhood*according to the _Journal's_ source  - who added that despite being turned away by many for lack of a  warrant, the agency plans to return to Sunset Park tomorrow. 
 A spokeswoman for ICE in New York said that the agency won’t offer  specific details related to enforcement operations. “As always, ICE  prioritizes the arrest and removal of unlawfully present aliens who pose  a threat to national security, public safety and border security,” the  spokeswoman said.
  The attempted raids in New York come as Democratic city officials and  community activists across the U.S. have been mobilizing for the  planned roundup. -_Wall Street Journal_  This marks the *second time plans for ICE raids have been leaked* -  the first of which has been blamed on Acting Homeland Security  Secretary Kevin McAleenan and resulted in the cancellation of the  planned raids. 
  "They’re going to take people out and they’re going to bring them  back to their countries" said Trump on Friday, adding that the raids  would focus on *criminals -* and that agents would "take criminals out, put them in prison, or put in them in prison in the countries they came from."
  The White House did not confirm the raids, but noted that there are *more than one million people living in America illegally and in violation of court-ordered deportations*. 
  "It is time for these people to go home," said one administration  official, who added that the roundups aren't new - and in fact occurred  during the Obama administration. 

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...andom-roundups

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Department of Justice (DOJ) and Department of Homeland Security  (DHS) announced a new rule Monday indicating that migrants who cross the  southern border are not eligible for asylum unless they apply in the  first safe country they enter.

The rule,  which only applies to prospective claims and will be finalized Tuesday,  would effectively torpedo the current flood of asylum seekers, which  consists mainly of Central American migrants who cross through multiple  countries before reaching the U.S.

More at: https://dailycaller.com/2019/07/15/b...country-enter/

----------


## devil21

The raids don't happen because federal judges have no legal jurisdiction to order deportation of living humans, only the legal fictions subject to federal jurisdiction.  Deportations are essentially by consent of the deported.

Our local sheriff made a video a few days ago explaining that they never receive orders signed by federal judges ordering deportations.  They only receive requests (faux warrants) that are signed by various ICE officials but not federal judges.  He refuses to honor those.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The raids don't happen because federal judges have no legal jurisdiction to order deportation of living humans, only the legal fictions subject to federal jurisdiction.  Deportations are essentially by consent of the deported.
> 
> Our local sheriff made a video a few days ago explaining that they never receive orders signed by federal judges ordering deportations.  They only receive requests (faux warrants) that are signed by various ICE officials but not federal judges.  He refuses to honor those.


LOL

Liberal drivel.

----------


## PAF

"Safe countries" will create more government bureaucracies without addressing the root cause and solution.

What a great way to adjust those unemployment numbers.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> "Safe countries" will create more government bureaucracies without addressing the root cause and solution.
> 
> What a great way to adjust those unemployment numbers.


It will solve the problem of invaders getting inside the walls, we can deal with the other problems after that.

----------


## PAF

> It will solve the problem of invaders getting inside the walls, we can deal with the other problems after that.


TSA

----------


## Swordsmyth

> TSA


END

----------


## PAF

> END


I'll rhyme:

WHEN

And now I'll answer:

IT WON'T


Same with your bureaucratic solution

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I'll rhyme:
> 
> WHEN
> 
> And now I'll answer:
> 
> IT WON'T
> 
> 
> Same with your bureaucratic solution


We won't need an end to something that keeps invaders out unless we get reformed asylum laws that will accomplish the same thing.

----------


## devil21

> LOL
> 
> Liberal drivel.


What is liberal drivel?  If the sheriff does not receive a warrant signed by a judge he has no reason to comply with the request.  Would you allow a search of your house by an FBI agent that only had a request signed by an FBI official?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> What is liberal drivel?





> federal judges have no legal jurisdiction to order deportation of living humans


...

----------


## devil21

> ...


You can call it drivel but partisan drivel?  Haha ok.

But it's true regardless of whether you think it's drivel or not.  Remember how everyone freaked out about how immigrants could drive around and not be arrested?  Same reason.  US courts have no jurisdiction over living flesh and blood, only the legal fiction ALL CAPS NAME that we think is us.  That is because "governments" are corporations and legal fiction corporations can only interact with other legal fictions, not living flesh and blood.  The dead can't mix with the living, in other words.  Courts are dead (corpse-oration) while immigrants are living.

Or perhaps you have a better explanation of why my sheriff never receives deportation orders signed by federal judges?  Go ahead.  I can't wait to read the mental gymnastics you come up with!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You can call it drivel but partisan drivel?  Haha ok.
> 
> But it's true regardless of whether you think it's drivel or not.  Remember how everyone freaked out about how immigrants could drive around and not be arrested?  Same reason.  US courts have no jurisdiction over living flesh and blood, only the legal fiction ALL CAPS NAME that we think is us.  That is because "governments" are corporations and legal fiction corporations can only interact with other legal fictions, not living flesh and blood.  The dead can't mix with the living, in other words.  Courts are dead (corpse-oration) while immigrants are living.
> 
> Or perhaps you have a better explanation of why my sheriff never receives deportation orders signed by federal judges?  Go ahead.  I can't wait to read the mental gymnastics you come up with!




There are plenty of liberal scum who treat invaders better than immigrants because they want to use them to enslave us and there are plenty of leftist judges.

----------


## devil21

> There are plenty of liberal scum who treat invaders better than immigrants because they want to use them to enslave us and there are plenty of leftist judges.


You're looking pretty desperate with the constant "liberal" labels.  This isn't GLP or Breitbart so that doesn't really fly here.  In fact, you're using it so much lately that it's about like being called "racist".  It's been used so much and without merit that it's lost any meaning and effect.

And you didn't answer the question of why my sheriff never receives warrants signed by federal judges to deport anyone.  Are you suggesting every federal judge in the entire district is a liberal?  lol

----------


## Swordsmyth

> You're looking pretty desperate with the constant "liberal" labels.  This isn't GLP or Breitbart so that doesn't really fly here.  In fact, you're using it so much lately that it's about like being called "racist".  It's been used so much and without merit that it's lost any meaning and effect.


I call a spade a spade, it remains a spade.




> And you didn't answer the question of why my sheriff never receives warrants signed by federal judges to deport anyone.  Are you suggesting every federal judge in the entire district is a liberal?  lol


Why should I believe him?
Every federal judge in the district might very well be a liberal or the ICE agents might be deepstate.
Why should I believe you?

----------


## devil21

> I call a spade a spade, it remains a spade.


Speaking of racist stuff...




> Why should I believe him?
> Every federal judge in the district might very well be a liberal or the ICE agents might be deepstate.
> Why should I believe you?


Believe what you want, I guess.  But he's telling the truth and I explained exactly why.  And that explains why the ICE raids _don't happen_, even after all the build up by Trump and Fox News and CNN, et al.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Speaking of racist stuff...


Spades are racist?








> Believe what you want, I guess.  But he's telling the truth and I explained exactly why.  And that explains why the ICE raids _don't happen_, even after all the build up by Trump and Fox News and CNN, et al.


They do happen and they will.

----------


## PAF

> They do happen and they will.


Well, trump _does_ endorse "Stop & Frisk". I am almost certain you would be ok with that, too.

Those folks were right. It won't be foreigners who destroy our country, it will be Americans who do it from within. It has been said and it will be done.

Thanks to you.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Well, trump _does_ endorse "Stop & Frisk". I am almost certain you would be ok with that, too.
> 
> Those folks were right. It won't be foreigners who destroy our country, it will be Americans who do it from within. It has been said and it will be done.
> 
> Thanks to you.


Totally different and I don't support it.

It will be foreigners who destroy this country, they've been doing it for generations with help from people like you.

----------


## devil21

> Well, trump _does_ endorse "Stop & Frisk". I am almost certain you would be ok with that, too.
> 
> Those folks were right. It won't be foreigners who destroy our country, it will be Americans who do it from within. It has been said and it will be done.
> 
> Thanks to you.


Considering that this thread and other threads posted in the last day are openly talking about detaining and deporting _Americans_ for their political views, not even immigrants anymore, is more proof that we're literally following the REX 84 plan step-by-step.  Expect the propaganda to ratchet up more and SS (appropriate handle, eh?) and others to post the propaganda more and more, to the point that many of the dumbs are a-ok with rounding up Americans for the FEMA camps.  All because of some faces on the teevee and computer saying things...

Sad.




> Totally different and I don't support it.
> 
> It will be foreigners who destroy this country, they've been doing it for generations with help from people like you.


Perhaps you can just admit that government enabled the foreigners and now there is no solution and there's a lot of blame to go around?  Government, foreigners, lazy voters, etc.  It's even ironic that you're looking to the same government to fix what they created...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Perhaps you can just admit that government enabled the foreigners *and now there is no solution* and there's a lot of blame to go around?  Government, foreigners, lazy voters, etc.  It's even ironic that you're looking to the same government to fix what they created...


LOL

----------


## PAF

> Considering that this thread and other threads posted in the last day are openly talking about detaining and deporting _Americans_ for their political views, not even immigrants anymore, is more proof that we're literally following the REX 84 plan step-by-step.  Expect the propaganda to ratchet up more and SS (appropriate handle, eh?) and others to post the propaganda more and more, to the point that many of the dumbs are a-ok with rounding up Americans for the FEMA camps.  All because of some faces on the teevee and computer saying things...
> 
> Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can just admit that government enabled the foreigners and now there is no solution and there's a lot of blame to go around?  Government, foreigners, lazy voters, etc.  *It's even ironic that you're looking to the same government to fix what they created...*



As much as they like to tout specific historical points that suits their agenda, they fail to admit, probably intentionally, that for well over hundred years we have been slipping into tyranny by repeating the same old same old. Over and over again. That is the important history that they never want to talk about.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> As much as they like to tout specific historical points that suits their agenda, they fail to admit, probably intentionally, that for well over hundred years we have been slipping into tyranny by repeating the same old same old. Over and over again. That is the important history that they never want to talk about.


I talk about it all the time, we have continued to allow in unlimited numbers of foreigners who are hostile to liberty, it's time for a change.

----------


## PAF

> I talk about it all the time, we have continued to allow in unlimited numbers of foreigners who are hostile to liberty, it's time for a change.



Take the blinders off. Look at the WH and MIC going back decades and decades. Then you might see where the actual problems stem. It is not poor folks with dirt floors who do not understand/participate in our state/nat delegate process.


Until you realize and address that, you will simply look for another group to blame. Brought to you by the msm.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Take the blinders off. Look at the WH and MIC going back decades and decades. Then you might see where the actual problems stem. It is not poor folks with dirt floors who do not understand/participate in our state/nat delegate process.
> 
> 
> Until you realize and address that, you will simply look for another group to blame. Brought to you by the msm.


You are blind, the enemy couldn't win against real Americans so they imported voters, you are helping the enemy.

----------


## PAF

> You are blind, the enemy couldn't win against real Americans so they imported voters, you are helping the enemy.



Were you ever directly involved in a state or national campaign, Congressional District or State Delegation process, etc?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Were you ever directly involved in a state or national campaign, Congressional District or State Delegation process, etc?


Yes.

----------


## PAF

> Yes.


Lay it out. Let's hear it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Lay it out. Let's hear it.


I went to my congressional district convention and helped send Ron Paul people to the state convention.
Most of the people we supported sold out and joined the establishment.

----------


## PAF

> I went to my congressional district convention and helped send Ron Paul people to the state convention.
> Most of the people we supported sold out and joined the establishment.


LOL

wow.

Care to elaborate? I mean, that is so vague, anybody can make that little claim.

Oh, and also... were they immigrants, or did the immigrants make them sell out?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> LOL
> 
> wow.
> 
> Care to elaborate? I mean, that is so vague, anybody can make that little claim.


I don't care to elaborate, I value my privacy.




> Oh, and also... were they immigrants, or did the immigrants make them sell out?


The immigrants elected O'Bummer, the Demoncrat party wouldn't exist without them and we could have a party more conservative than the GOP in the 2 party system.

----------


## PAF

> *I don't care to elaborate, I value my privacy.*
> 
> 
> The immigrants elected O'Bummer, the Demoncrat party wouldn't exist without them and we could have a party more conservative than the GOP in the 2 party system.



Hahahahahahaha!   Hahahahahahaha!

I see.

Hahahahahahaha!

Right.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Hahahahahahaha!   Hahahahahahaha!
> 
> I see.
> 
> Hahahahahahaha!
> 
> Right.

----------


## Swordsmyth

In fiscal year 2017 CBP received $341 million for the construction of  approximately 40 miles of new Bollard Wall and gates in priority areas  at the San Diego, El Centro, El Paso and the Rio Grande Valley Sectors.  To this date, CBP has completed the construction of approximately 99  percent of the 40 miles funded in fiscal year 2017. Additionally,  construction of 35 gates to close gaps in current border infrastructure  in the Rio Grande Valley sector continues.
CBP also has completed  approximately 10 miles of the 80 miles of new border wall of funded by  Congress for fiscal year 2018. The $1.375 million assigned for  construction will allow CBP will focus its construction efforts in  priority areas in the Rio Grande Valley and San Diego.
Border wall  construction planning efforts will continue in fiscal year 2019, as CBP  will use $2 billion authorized by Congress to build approximately 85  miles of new border wall focus in the Rio Grande Valley.

More at: https://breaking911.com/cbp-complete...w-border-wall/

----------


## devil21

> Hahahahahahaha!   Hahahahahahaha!
> 
> I see.
> 
> Hahahahahahaha!
> 
> Right.


It really is comical at this point, isn't it?  I don't know how someone sleeps at night after posting lie after lie 12-14 hours a day, in direct violation of God's commandment against it, while claiming to be a devout religious person.  It takes a special kind of person to do what SS does every day.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> It really is comical at this point, isn't it?  I don't know how someone sleeps at night after posting lie after lie 12-14 hours a day, in direct violation of God's commandment against it, while claiming to be a devout religious person.  It takes a special kind of person to do what SS does every day.


I sleep fine because I post the truth, you sleep fine because you worship the father of lies.

----------


## devil21

No one was talking to you anymore and no one quoted you.  

But I know you'll post _again_ since your guidelines requires you to post the last post to each thread.

----------


## PAF

> It really is comical at this point, isn't it?  I don't know how someone sleeps at night after posting lie after lie 12-14 hours a day, in direct violation of God's commandment against it, while claiming to be a devout religious person.  It takes a special kind of person to do what SS does every day.


You would think he would agree with us just some of the time just to keep a thinly veiled cover. That guy is a full-blown-bush-cheney-statist to the Nth degree. He supports (twists) the 10 Commandments in his own little mind, much like an attorney would do if it would win a case.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> In fiscal year 2017 CBP received $341 million for the construction of  approximately 40 miles of new Bollard Wall and gates in priority areas  at the San Diego, El Centro, El Paso and the Rio Grande Valley Sectors.  To this date, CBP has completed the construction of approximately 99  percent of the 40 miles funded in fiscal year 2017. Additionally,  construction of 35 gates to close gaps in current border infrastructure  in the Rio Grande Valley sector continues.
> CBP also has completed  approximately 10 miles of the 80 miles of new border wall of funded by  Congress for fiscal year 2018. The $1.375 million assigned for  construction will allow CBP will focus its construction efforts in  priority areas in the Rio Grande Valley and San Diego.
> Border wall  construction planning efforts will continue in fiscal year 2019, as CBP  will use $2 billion authorized by Congress to build approximately 85  miles of new border wall focus in the Rio Grande Valley.
> 
> More at: https://breaking911.com/cbp-complete...w-border-wall/


More replacement of existing barriers- not new wall.  Obvious because San Diego doesn't have areas without existing wall. Trump promised 200 miles of new wall (not replacement) before the 2020 election.  Another promise looking to fail.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> More replacement of existing barriers- not new wall.  Obvious because San Diego doesn't have areas without existing wall.


Not all of it and if the old wall was insufficient it doesn't matter.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Not all of it and if the old wall was insufficient it doesn't matter.


Replacing old wall isn't "new wall".

----------


## devil21

> You would think he would agree with us just some of the time just to keep a thinly veiled cover. That guy is a full-blown-bush-cheney-statist to the Nth degree. He supports (twists) the 10 Commandments in his own little mind, much like an attorney would do if it would win a case.


Neocons gonna neocon and I'm pretty sure he's NSA.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Replacing old wall isn't "new wall".


When you replace your old car are you getting a new car?

If the old wall wasn't keeping people out it doesn't matter.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Neocons gonna neocon and I'm pretty sure he's NSA.


LOL

----------


## Swordsmyth

> More replacement of existing barriers- not new wall.  Obvious because San Diego doesn't have areas without existing wall. Trump promised 200 miles of new wall (not replacement) before the 2020 election.  Another promise looking to fail.


Trump will put up plenty of new wall.

----------


## invisible

> Neocons gonna neocon and I'm pretty sure he's NSA.


Isn't the NSA more passive, only gathering information rather than spreading propaganda?  I always thought the CIA was tasked with FUD campaigns.  Given that this is a domestic operation, I would tend to think it's DHS.  Why would you think it's NSA?

Yes, it's absolutely comical, not only due to being so obvious, but also in that the site owners allow it to continue and are still dodging the question as to why.

----------


## devil21

> Isn't the NSA more passive, only gathering information rather than spreading propaganda?  I always thought the CIA was tasked with FUD campaigns.  Given that this is a domestic operation, I would tend to think it's DHS.  Why would you think it's NSA?
> 
> Yes, it's absolutely comical, not only due to being so obvious, but also in that the site owners allow it to continue and are still dodging the question as to why.


Doesn't really matter.  One of the alphabet agencies regardless.  That's all that needs to be known really.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Good news: Barr invoked  §1158(a)(2)(a) a  multilateral treaty that declares Mexico a safe third country, so now  all asylum seekers will be sent legally to Mexico for their hearing.
 Better news: NO COURT shall have jurisdiction to review any determination by the AG under (a)(2)!
 — Cari Kelemen (@KelemenCari) July 15, 2019

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Pentagon said on Wednesday it would send an additional 1,000  Texas National Guard and 1,100 active duty troops to the border with  Mexico, the latest deployment in support of President Donald Trump's  immigration crackdown.Major Chris Mitchell, a Pentagon spokesman,  told Reuters that acting Defense Secretary Richard Spencer had approved  the additional troops on Tuesday night, and they would be assisting  with tasks like logistical support and aerial surveillance.
There are currently about 4,500 active duty and National Guard troops on the border with Mexico.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/pentagon-appr...175833661.html

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Good news: Barr invoked  §1158(a)(2)(a) a  multilateral treaty that declares Mexico a safe third country, so now  all asylum seekers will be sent legally to Mexico for their hearing.
>  Better news: NO COURT shall have jurisdiction to review any determination by the AG under (a)(2)!
>  — Cari Kelemen (@KelemenCari) July 15, 2019


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...-idUSKCN1UA24K




> *New U.S. asylum policy does not make Mexico 'safe third country': minister
> *
> 
> MEXICO CITY (Reuters) - Mexico Foreign Minister Marcel Ebrard said on Monday that a new U.S. measure to sharply limit asylum claims *did not in effect make Mexico a “safe third country,” adding that the Mexican Congress would have to approve any such classification first.*
> 
> Under the U.S. policy announced on Monday, most migrants reaching the U.S. southern border would be ineligible for asylum and would have to seek refuge in Mexico or another country.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-u...-idUSKCN1UA24K


A minor technicality that can change easily enough, the main point is that "NO COURT shall have jurisdiction to review any determination by the AG under (a)(2)!".

----------


## Swordsmyth

Banks fighting the fastest-growing financial crime in the U.S. have found an unlikely ally: the Social Security Administration.Banks  have spent years lobbying Congress for better access to the agency’s  data as a way to fight costly forms of identity theft. Now, the agency  has invited lenders and other firms to join a planned real-time  electronic system for verifying that credit applicants’ names match  their Social Security numbers.
The system would help banks  eliminate sham identities created when fraudsters apply for credit cards  using Social Security numbers that aren’t in use. Known as synthetic  identity fraud, it is the fastest-growing financial crime in the U.S.,  according to a report this month by the Federal Reserve. U.S. lenders  lost $6 billion from this type of fraud in 2016, according to consultant  Auriemma Group.
“It’s a painful type of fraud,” with criminals  commonly targeting children and immigrants, said Jeremy Grant, a  coordinator for the Better Identity Coalition, which works with  lawmakers to improve digital security.
The new system is “a pretty  big arrow to have in your quiver,” he said. “So much of synthetic  identity fraud has been targeted around the inability of the private  sector to validate whether the SSN matched to a real name. It’s going to  have a pretty significant impact.”
Spokesmen for the Social Security Administration didn’t respond to messages seeking comment.
The  Fed is pushing to raise awareness and encouraging banks to help prevent  the crimes. Last month, U.S. prosecutors in New York alleged that 11  people participated in a scheme using synthetic identities to charge $3  million on lines of credit from banks including JPMorgan Chase & Co.  and Synchrony Financial between 2013 and 2017.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/social-securi...120000674.html

----------


## devil21

^^^^^^
More database consolidation into the central beast system.

It's not "your" identity.  It's their identity, they own it.  They own the NAME and they own the NUMBER.  They just get you to use it by making you think it's "you" and taking responsibility for the liabilities accumulated by the NAME and NUMBER, which is their property.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> A *minor technicality that can change easily enough,* the main point is that "NO COURT shall have jurisdiction to review any determination by the AG under (a)(2)!".


It is a "minor technicality" that you can't force a country to do what you want them to do unless they also want to do it.  Mexico is not bound by US code. 

What that code actually says: 

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/8/1158




> (a) Authority to apply for asylum
> 
> (1) *In general*
> 
> *Any alien who is physically present in the United States or who arrives in the United States* (whether or not at a designated port of arrival and including an alien who is brought to the United States after having been interdicted in international or United States waters), irrespective of such alien’s status,* may apply for asylum* in accordance with this section or, where applicable, section 1225(b) of this title.
> 
> (2) *Exceptions*
> 
> *(A) Safe third country*
> ...


It says they must be in the US and then designated for removal before "third country" is even applicable.

----------


## PAF

Well lookie lookie what "zero tolerance" (restrictionism) does, and the global special interests that it serves:


The Corporate Interests Behind The Homestead Migrant Youth Detention Center

----------


## Swordsmyth

Senator Kyrsten Sinema (D., Ariz.) has joined a bipartisan group of  nine colleagues proposing a pilot program that would expedite the  deportation of migrants who make invalid asylum claims.
The  senators outlined the Operation Safe Return program, which would allow  the deportation of migrants within 15 days if their asylum claims are  not credible, in a letter sent to acting Secretary of Homeland Security  Kevin McAleenan on Wednesday.
“We write to urge you to use  authorities in use as of June 30, 2019, to implement Operation Safe  Return, a pilot program to rapidly, accurately, and fairly determine  those families who have crossed the southern border that clearly do not  have a valid legal claim and safely return them to their home  countries,” the senators wrote. “Through this program, we expect that we  can meet our commitments to humanitarian protections while ensuring  proper efficiency, timeliness, order, and fairness in the credible fear  screening process.”
Sinema and Republican senator Ron Johnson of  Wisconsin led the effort to develop the program in response to the  ongoing humanitarian crisis that has arisen at border-detention  facilities in recent months due to overcrowding.

“This pilot program would apply to families who aren’t claiming  ‘credible fear,’ which of course is the first threshold in seeking  asylum,” she said. “If someone says ‘I left my country because I can’t  make a living,’ [or] ‘it’s hard to take care of my family’ — that’s what  we call an economic migrant.”

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/arizona-dem-j...161552003.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Trump Considering Ending Refugee Resettlement to U.S.*

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Trump administration announced plans Monday to speed up  deportations for illegal immigrants in the interior, applying the same  standards that have been at play at the border to now apply to the  country as a whole.
                                                                                                                                                                     With more illegal immigrants managing to sneak  into the interior amid the border surge, the new powers are necessary to  be able to oust them from the communities where they end up, acting  Homeland Security Secretary Kevin McAleenan said in a notice published online officially announcing the new policy.


At issue is what’s known as expedited removal, a process written into  the law that allows the government to oust illegal immigrants without  needing to go through a full removal process with multiple levels of  review.
                                                                                                                                                                     Expedited removal has for years been used on  border jumpers caught within 100 miles of the border and within weeks of  their arrival. The Trump administration now says it should be used  nationally and on migrants who arrived in the last two years.
                                                                                                                                             “The volume of illegal entries, and the  attendant risks to national security and public safety presented by  these illegal entries, warrants this immediate implementation of DHS’s  full statutory authority over expedited removal,” Mr. McAleenan said in the notice.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             President Trump had suggested expanding use of  expedited removal in his first set of immigration executive orders,  issued just five days after he took office in 2017.
                                                                                                                                                                     Monday’s move to finally pull the trigger is  the latest instance of the president’s team belatedly making good on  some of those early ideas.
Mr. McAleenan said the new policy will go into effect immediately.

More at: https://www.washingtontimes.com/news...cross-country/

----------


## Zippyjuan

Has he rounded up a million yet?  Wasn't that supposed to start a month ago?

----------


## timosman

https://twitter.com/roycebmurray/sta...92511496028162

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Department of Homeland Security (DHS) reportedly wants to  shift funds to Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) by moving money  from its other accounts, Politico reported Wednesday, citing two House aides and a congressional office. 
The aides reportedly said that Congressional appropriators are looking at a request to reallocate more funds to ICE.

NBC News reported last year that DHS transferred about $170 million from different government agencies to ICE that year. 


More at: https://thehill.com/latino/457497-dh...rcement-report

----------


## Swordsmyth

Speaking on Fox & Friends on Thursday, Customs and Border Protection Deputy Commissioner Robert Perez said border  apprehensions have plunged for the second straight month, and that the  Trump administration’s deal with Mexico to help slow the flood of  immigrants to the southern border is working.

   Perez stated, “It’s absolute proof. Unquestionably, an agreement with  the government of Mexico that was literally unprecedented by way of the  degree of cooperation, the commitment they’ve made, to enforce and go  down in numbers with their National Guard and law enforcement along  their border ... [with] Guatemala.” He continued, “Interior enforcement  up, as well as enforcement along our southern border — that coupled with  the collaboration with the migrant protection protocol and some of the  work that we’ve been doing with the northern triangle countries — all  combined, you’ve seen those numbers drop now in two months in a row.”
Fox News  reported, “The Department of Homeland Security (DHS) reported a  significant drop in apprehensions at the southwest border in June, after  an agreement with the Mexican government. For the month of July, DHS  reported more than 72,000 apprehensions, down from more than 132,000 in  May.”

More at: https://www.dailywire.com/news/50677...l-hank-berrien

----------


## enhanced_deficit

https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/09/polit...ncy/index.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Mexican government said Friday it is busing migrants who have  applied for asylum in the United States to the southern Mexico state of  Chiapas.About 30,000 migrants have been sent back to northern  Mexican border cities to await U.S. asylum hearings under a policy known  as "Remain in Mexico" under which they have to wait for hearings months  away. 

The migrant agency said the goal of the busing is "to provide a safer  alternative for those who do not want to remain on the U.S.-Mexico  border." It did not say how many people had been taken by bus to Chiapas  so far.
The Associated Press reported that in July, Mexico had  begun busing some of the returned migrants out of Tamaulipas to the city  of Monterrey, in neighboring Nuevo Leon state.

Officials gave no indication of how the migrants would return to the  border from Monterrey for their court dates. That problem would be  amplified for migrants bused to Chiapas, nearly all the way back to the  Guatemala border.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/mexico-busing...020329309.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Federal Court allows Trump to reject asylum seekers at the border

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Trump to Stop Fast-Tracking Work Permits for Migrants to Take U.S. Jobs*

----------


## Swordsmyth

President Trump will move Wednesday to cancel the family “loophole”  that’s allowed illegal-immigrant parents and children to pour into the  U.S., proposing new rules that would replace the 2015 Flores Settlement  court order that created a de facto catch-and-release policy for the  families.
                                                                                                                                                                     According to details provided by an  administration official, migrant families could be held in detention  together while their cases are heard by immigration judges. That would  supersede the 20-day limit imposed by the federal judge in Flores.
                                                                                                                                                                     If the families can be held in detention, they  can be deported, security experts say, and once people in Central  America see an increase in deportations, they’ll stop coming.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                       “Today the administration is closing one of the  legal loopholes that has allowed human traffickers and smugglers to  exploit our vulnerabilities at the southern border,” a senior official  told The Washington Times, previewing the announcement.
                                                                                                                                                                     “President Trump has made it clear that he’s  going to secure America’s border at all cost and this rule plays a vital  role in the strategy to restore the integrity to our immigration system  and our national security,” the official said.

More at: https://www.washingtontimes.com/news...ent-illegal-i/

----------


## Swordsmyth

The  Trump administration plans to shift at least $155 million from the  Federal Emergency Management Agency disaster relief fund to support its  policy of returning some migrants to Mexico.The  Department of Homeland Security has informed Congress it will reprogram  and transfer $271 million in total to its immigration enforcement  agency from elsewhere in the department, including the FEMA money,  according to documents obtained by CNN. 

FEMA said in a statement to CNN, "This  transfer of funds to support the border emergency will leave a remaining  balance of $447 million in the DRF (Disaster Relief Fund) Base account.  Based on DHS and FEMA's review of historical emergency spending from  the DRF Base account, this amount will be sufficient to support  operational needs and will not impact ongoing long-term recovery efforts  across the country. The DRF Majors account, which provides funding for  ongoing recovery efforts, including those supporting communities  impacted by the 2017 disasters, has a current balance of approximately  $27 billion and is not impacted by the reprogramming."
It's  not uncommon for departments, including DHS, to reprogram funds. DHS,  in particular, has previously reprogrammed funds for detention beds, for  example. 

DHS plans to transfer $23.8 million from the Transportation Security  Administration for immigration enforcement, according to a document  obtained by CNN. 

The latest shift in funds will also pull more money from FEMA -- $3.4 million for detention efforts. 
Additionally, $4.3 million will be transferred from DHS' cyber agency. 

More at: https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/27/polit...ian/index.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Brazil is making it easier for the United States to deport  undocumented Brazilians by asking U.S. airlines to board deportees even  when they have no valid passports, following pressure from the Trump  administration, three Brazilian government sources said.The  Federal Police sent airlines a memo in June allowing them to board  Brazilian deportees with just a certificate of nationality issued by a  consulate if they lack a valid passport, previously needed to travel to  Brazil, the sources said.
The move by right-wing President Jair  Bolsonaro's government aims to facilitate repatriation of deportees by  U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) and efforts by the Trump  administration to speed the removal of undocumented immigrants.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/exclusive-bra...154509747.html

----------


## Danke

*♀️✈️

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/JackPosobiec/sta...66644027367425

----------


## Swordsmyth

A  United Nations agency, with funding from the U.S. State Department, is  transporting thousands of immigrants from the U.S.-Mexico border back to  Central America in a program that has drawn the ire of migrant legal  advocates

----------


## Swordsmyth

A new level of despair spread among tens of thousands of migrants  waiting on the Mexican border to seek refuge in the U.S. as the Trump  administration began enforcing radical new restrictions Thursday on who  qualifies for asylum.

The new U.S. policy would effectively deny asylum  to nearly all migrants arriving at the southern border who aren’t from  Mexico. It would disallow anyone who passes through another country  without first seeking and failing to obtain asylum there.
The  rule will fall most heavily on Central Americans, mainly Hondurans and  Guatemalans, because they account for most people arrested or stopped at  the border.
But it also represents an  enormous setback for other asylum seekers, including large numbers of  Africans, Haitians and Cubans who try to enter the United States by way  of the Mexican border.
It is perhaps the  biggest change to U.S. asylum policy since it was established in 1980  and the most consequential move of President Donald Trump’s crackdown on  immigration, a signature issue as he heads into a re-election campaign.
The  Trump administration put the policy into effect the day after the  Supreme Court cleared it to do so while legal challenges move forward.
Acting  U.S. Customs and Border Protection Commissioner Mark Morgan called the  high court’s go-ahead a “big victory” in the administration’s effort to  curb the flow of migrants.

Jessica Collins, a spokeswoman for U.S.  Citizenship and Immigration Services, the agency that handles asylum  cases, said it will be retroactive to July 16, when it was announced.
Collins  said it will help remove one of the factors that impel people to set  out for the United States, “leading to fewer individuals transiting  through Mexico on a dangerous journey.”

Many asylum seekers denied refuge under the new policy will be placed in  fast-track deportation proceedings and flown to their home countries at  U.S. expense, authorities said.

More at: https://apnews.com/b183921bacb2444c81352ace4415c73d

----------


## Swordsmyth

About half the people who signed up to initiate asylum claims at an  El Paso port of entry are no longer showing up when called, Mexican  officials say.    Those officials interpret this as a sign many Central Americans and  others are returning home or exploring alternatives to escape the  violence, poverty or persecution that drove them out of their countries.
    “We know this is going on because when they are called to meet with  CBP (U.S. Customs and Border Protection) to request asylum, we call, for  example, 10 people and we are able to go down 30 to 40 numbers on the  list because many don’t show up,” said Enrique Valenzuela, director of  the Chihuahua state Population Council, which manages a waiting list of  asylum seekers in Juarez on behalf of U.S. authorities.


As of Wednesday, 6,200 migrants remained on that list, but Valenzuela estimates that only 3,000 to 3,100 are still in Juarez.
    “We believe many of those people have returned to their home country.  … Even more people say they want to leave, that they don’t want to go  on with their asylum request,” he said.
    In addition to the list to initiate asylum claims, more than 14,000  others started the process and have been returned to wait out their  cases in Mexico under the United States’ Migrant Protection Protocol  Program (MPP). Valenzuela said 30 percent to 40 percent of those also  have gone back home or maybe are trying to enter the U.S. through  alternative means.
    “Maybe we have between 8,000 to 9,000 people still here (in Juarez),”  the Mexican official said. Church-run shelters that once were bursting  at the seams with Cubans, Central Americans and even African migrants  are no longer at capacity. “We have 600 migrants, mostly from the MPP  program, at the new Leona Vicario federal shelter, and the rest of the  shelters combined have 1,546 people,” he added.
    Valenzuela said Mexico’s National Migration Institute and the  International Organization for Migration (IOM) are providing bus rides  to migrants to their countries. The rides are voluntary, but many  migrants are taking advantage of them, he said.

More at: https://www.yourcentralvalley.com/ne...officials-say/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*The Interior Department transferred 500 acres of public land  to the Pentagon this week to build 70 miles of Trump border wall in New  Mexico, Arizona and California.*
 

 This is on top of the billions transferred from the Pentagon to the border wall project.
 Via Trump Wall Construction











Talking Points Memo reported:
The Interior Department is transferring about 500 acres  of public land to the Pentagon in order to construct about 70 miles of  President Trump’s border wall, the Wall Street Journal reported.
 The land was previously monitored by the Bureau of Land Management  and will now be overseen by the U.S. Army. The 560 acres total includes  213 acres in New Mexico, 301 acres in Arizona and 44 acres in San Diego,  California.
 The move is all part of Trump’s efforts to expedite the construction  of mass portions of his border wall before the 2020 election. Earlier  this month, the Trump administration took $3.6 billion from military  construction project funding to devote toward the wall. Here is another graphic from Trump Wall Construction



https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...p-border-wall/

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Bold move as usual.


Related


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6733646

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6748172

*Trump reiterates claim that he wants more legal immigration*

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/...36714586132480

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://www.trumpwall.construction/ 
   	Trump Wall 
   	Miles Built: 89 
   	Miles to be Built: 509+

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> *Indias prime minister accused of interfering in the next US presidential election*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Temporary relief to Indians in US! Work ban on H-1B visa holders' spouses pushed back till 2020*
> 
> A  2015 rule issued by Barack Obama allowed work permits for certain    categories of H-4 visa holders (dependent family members - spouse and    children - of the H-1B visa holders), who otherwise could not be    employed
> ...



Not clear if related to MH1BGA:




> *Despite stricter scrutiny, US approves more H-1B visas this year*
> 
> Oct 14, 2019, 10:10 IST
> *Highlights*
> 
> 
> US has approved a higher number of H-1B applications this year3.89 lakh applications were approved for the fiscal 2019, up from last year's 3.35 lakhIn  past years, more than 70% of the aggregate H-1B visa applications for  new jobs and visa extensions given to those born in India 
> 
> MUMBAI: The US has approved a higher number of H-1B  applications (both for initial visas and visa extensions for continued  employment) this year, showing that the demand for these work visas  continues unabated. This is a relief to Indians, who are the dominant  holders of H-1B visas, especially after processing regulations got more  stringent post-2015 .


timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/india-business/more-scrutiny-but-more-h-1b-visas-okd/articleshow/71572241.cms



Related
*Trump reiterates claim that he wants more legal immigration*

----------


## Swordsmyth

The  Trump administration’s decision to reduce this year’s refugee cap to a  record-low 18,000 people is just one step in its broader plan to shrink  the program and make it harder for any future administration to quickly  resume accepting refugees

----------


## Swordsmyth

*The Trump administration has launched a pilot program that  expedites the time it takes to process and deport asylum seekers at the  U.S-Mexico border.*
Migrants arriving at the border in El  Paso, Texas, can receive a decision regarding their asylum claims in 10  days or less, rather than undergo an asylum process that could take  months or years, according to a report  from the Washington Post. The new program, known as Prompt Asylum Claim  Review, aims to deter illegal immigration and keep asylum seekers out  of the U.S.
The program just launched in October and is being conducted in the El Paso area only.
Under Prompt Asylum Claim Review, migrants who have  been apprehended in the El Paso area are transferred to a 1,500-bed  Border Patrol facility. They are then given one day to phone a lawyer or  family member, and then they are interviewed by an asylum officer to  determine if their asylum claims are credible, according to Customs and  Border Protection officials who spoke with the Washington Post. 
In a statement to The Daily Caller News Foundation, the  Department of Homeland Security (DHS) confirmed the existence of the  program. 


“It should come as no surprise that the President is doing exactly  what he said he would do. DHS has partnered with DOJ to conduct a pilot  program to expedite the processing of aliens while providing protections  and due process for all,” a DHS spokesperson said Thursday to TheDCNF. 
Prompt Asylum Claim Review appears to be the latest attempt by  the Trump administration to clamp down on the wave of illegal aliens  arriving at the U.S. southern border. 

More at: https://www.infowars.com/trump-admin...at-the-border/

----------


## missvoter

Tyranny is really insidious. Commies and Nazis say Spain, North  Korea, and the USSR were calm paradises under tyranny, but who wants to  live in a prison?


Americans used to be taught to love morality, freedom, balanced budgets, and peace.


Now Americans are told to be immoral, and embrace tyranny, debt, and war.


People give up in police states.


Everything is illegal.


Why obey the law if the government and illegal immigrants don't?


The US is not a democracy.


Why try if the government has taken away your right to speak,  protest, go to church, own a gun, have privacy, have property, be free  from TSA groping, be free from extrajudicial assassination, be free  torture, and be free from indefinite detention without trial?


You are just a slave now. Your life is over.


Why have free college if the government can just take everything you have?


When your life is a crime, who wouldn't embrace terrorism? Why not just destroy government property and kill government workers?


More destruction will lead to more repression and higher taxes. More  tyranny and higher taxes will lead to more resistance until there is  total war.


There are no other options.

----------


## tod evans

> Why not just destroy government property and kill government workers?


Far be it from me to stand in your way.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Trump to double down on immigration in 2020, ‘Dial it up to the maximum.’

----------


## Swordsmyth

The White House has found a way to bypass a federal statute that  dictates who can fill secretary positions, potentially allowing  President Donald Trump to choose whomever he wants to lead the  Department of Homeland Security, according to an administration  official. The route may run through an office established to counter  weapons of mass destruction.The Trump administration has  encountered legal and personnel challenges in its search for a candidate  who is aligned enough with Trump to carry out his hard-line immigration  agenda and satisfy the legal credentials to be the acting secretary of a  department riddled with vacancies.
After Kevin K. McAleenan, the  acting secretary who had a tumultuous relationship with the White House,  announced this month that he would resign, it was widely believed in  the administration that Trump would tap someone who would not question  his more extreme policies. McAleenan has said he will step down  Thursday.
But officials leading agencies in homeland security who  echo Trump’s fiery language on immigration were initially deemed  ineligible under the federal Vacancies Act. The law states that acting  officials who take over Cabinet-level positions must be next in the line  of succession, have the approval of the Senate or have served 90 days  under the previous secretary.
The White House, however, is  exploring a loophole in the law, according to an administration  official. Under this route, the White House would tap someone to be the  assistant secretary of the Countering Weapons of Mass Destruction  Office, which is vacant, and then elevate that person to be the acting  secretary of homeland security.
The chief of that office is known  as an “inferior officer,” and under an exception in the laws governing  appointments, such officials can be appointed to acting positions with  the sole approval of the president, the official said.


This year the Trump administration has purged, installed and  transferred leaders in the department, sowing chaos among its ranks and  creating a legal maze on personnel matters. The latest dubious  workaround would mean that Trump has found a way to use the many holes  in the department to fill a void.
It would also allow the White House to choose a hard-liner previously believed to be ineligible for the position.
Mark  Morgan and Kenneth T. Cuccinelli II, who both joined the department in  recent months in an acting capacity, were thought to be out of the  running for the job after the Justice Department’s Office of Legal  Counsel advised that their appointment would violate the Vacancies Act.  Neither Morgan, the acting commissioner of Customs and Border  Protection, nor Cuccinelli, the acting director of the agency overseeing  legal immigration, was confirmed by the Senate or served for at least  90 days under the last Senate-confirmed homeland security secretary,  Kirstjen Nielsen.
Cuccinelli, who would face a difficult road to  nomination, was widely thought to be a top contender for the position  after the acting White House chief of staff, Mick Mulvaney, said that  Cuccinelli “would be good at the job.”
But Cuccinelli has a  tumultuous relationship with Sen. Mitch McConnell of Kentucky, the  Senate majority leader. McConnell previously voiced his disappointment  to the White House over Cuccinelli’s appointment to the Department of  Homeland Security. Cuccinelli endorsed an effort by hard-line  conservatives to force McConnell to step down and backed McConnell’s  primary challenger in 2014.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/white-house-f...122153951.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Thousands of migrants returned to Mexico under the Trump administration’s “Remain in Mexico” policy  have given up their asylum claims, with many of them returning home,  according to statistics included in a new assessment of the policy  released this week by the Department of Homeland Security.
The  policy, known formally as the Migrant Protection Protocols, sends  migrants seeking asylum at the southern border back to Mexico for the  duration of immigration proceedings. It is a cornerstone of the  administration’s efforts to end “catch and release,” by which migrants  are released into the U.S. while their cases are heard.

So far, the administration has returned more than 55,000 migrants to  Mexico. The assessment describes the policy as an “indispensable tool in  addressing the ongoing crisis at the southern border and restoring  integrity to the immigration system.”

The new assessment, significantly,  cites estimates from Customs and Border Protection (CBP) that  approximately 20,000 migrants are currently being sheltered in Mexico  near the U.S. border as they still seek entry to the U.S. The assessment  says that number, though, suggests “a significant proportion of the  55,000+ MPP returnees have chosen to abandon their claims.”

MPP was initially set up in January, but was expanded over the summer  amid a new agreement with the Mexican government established in June.  The U.S. has been seeking to continue to expand the policy since then.

This week, DHS announced that it had also begun processing migrants  under MPP in Eagle Pass, Texas -- bringing to six the total number of  ports of entry where MPP is underway.

More at: https://www.foxnews.com/politics/mig...-asylum-claims

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Thanks to Trump, the U.S. hasn't admitted a single refugee since September*https://news.yahoo.com/thanks-to-tru...001006863.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Brazilian federal police said they have arrested Saifullah Al-Mamun,  born in Bangladesh and considered by authorities one of the world's most  prolific human traffickers.In an operation conducted on Thursday  after collaboration with U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement  (ICE), Brazilian police arrested members of a group allegedly implicated  in a large scheme of smuggling people into the United States.
Several  arrests were made in Sao Paulo, where Al-Mamun was living, and in three  other Brazilian cities. The police also froze 42 bank accounts it says  were used by the group to finance their activities.
Al-Mamun  entered Brazil six years ago as a refugee, and was living in Bras, a  diverse neighborhood in Sao Paulo that is home to immigrants from around  the world.
He has been indicted on U.S. charges. According to the  United States Department of Justice, Al-Mamun is alleged to have housed  people coming from Southeast Asia in São Paulo and arranged for their  travel through a network of smugglers operating in Peru, Ecuador,  Colombia, Panama, Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Honduras, Guatemala and Mexico.
According  to Brazilian police, he and his group were smuggling into Brazil, and  then to the United States, people from Afghanistan, Bangladesh, India,  Nepal and Pakistan.
They were sent to Brazil's northern Acre state  to start a long and dangerous trip through Central America all the way  to the Mexican border, to cross into the United States.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/brazil-police...222227557.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

President Trump  on Friday set a cap for the U.S. to accept just 18,000 refugees this  fiscal year, marking the lowest number since the modern refugee system  was created nearly 40 years ago.
                                                                                                                                                                     The president also announced major changes to  the way the refugee program runs, creating a set-aside of 5,000 slots  for refugees fleeing religious persecution, 4,000 for Iraqis and 1,500  for key Central American partner countries. Those all count against the  18,000 cap.
                                                                                                                                                                     The number, which the administration had signaled in late September but was made official by Trump’s  determination, has been criticized by both Republicans and Democrats on  Capitol Hill, who said the U.S. has an obligation to accept more  refugees.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Administration officials, though, argue that  the U.S. already has a massive asylum backlog that it needs to work  through. Refugees are those who are awarded humanitarian protections  while they are outside the U.S. Asylees are those who make it to U.S.  soil and then request protection from their home countries.
                                                                                                                                                                     But Homeland Security officials say the same  adjudicators work both types of cases, and they have been overwhelmed by  the surge of asylum-seekers at the border, so cutting the number of  refugee cases is justified in order to give the officers a chance to eat  into the backlog.
                                                                                                                                             “The admission of up to 18,000 refugees to the  United States during Fiscal Year 2020 is justified by humanitarian  concerns or is otherwise in the national interest,” Mr. Trump said in announcing the new number.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             At 18,000, the cap is 12,000 lower than Mr. Trump  set for fiscal year 2019, and it’s a major reduction from the 110,000  refugee target the Obama administration tried to set for 2017.

More at: https://www.washingtontimes.com/news...ugee-cap-ever/

----------


## Swordsmyth

The horrific murders in northern Mexico  this week by drug-cartel gunmen are a stark reminder that the United  States and our southern neighbor still face significant security  challenges. Yet the violence overshadows a policy success story on  border security: the Trump administration’s effort to curb the flow of  would-be migrants at the border, preventing our border-security  infrastructure from being totally overwhelmed and cutting down on  opportunities for human rights abuses of migrants and human trafficking  by criminal gangs.
 The reason you don’t see breathless hyperbole about “children in  cages” dominating news cycles anymore is because between May and August,  border officials report a sharp decrease in migrants attempting to  cross the US border, with apprehensions falling by 62% and total  enforcement actions dropping by 70%.
 In September, there were some 40,000 arrests, the lowest month this  fiscal year and down from nearly 133,000 apprehensions in May.
 The reason? Determination and sustained pressure by the Trump  administration — including, yes, threats of tariffs — to convince the  government of Mexican President Andrés Manuel López Obrador to do its  part to stop the flow of migrants, mostly from Central America  traversing Mexican territory.


To crack down on the migrant routes, Mexico agreed to send a newly  created National Guard to its borders and to dismantle human smuggling  networks. Thousands of troops are deployed to Mexico’s northern border,  where they’ve established 20 checkpoints. On the southern border with  Guatemala, 12,000 troops are deployed, with 21 checkpoints.
 Moreover, military helicopters have been deployed on both borders for aerial surveillance.
 President Trump has expressed his gratitude for the Mexican response.  In his speech in September at the UN General Assembly, he said, “I  would like to thank President López Obrador of Mexico for the great  cooperation we are receiving, and for right now putting 27,000 troops on  our southern border. Mexico is showing us great respect, and I respect  them in return.”
 Naturally, not all are happy with what the Mexican government is  doing. Media personality and open-borders advocate Jorge Ramos, in a  recent New York Times op-ed, wrote, “President Trump is using Mexico.  And, against all logic, Mexico is letting him get away with it. This has  to change.”
 But López Obrador doesn’t deserve Ramos’ scorn. The Mexican president  evidently understands what Ramos does not. Given the deep, integrated  ties between the Mexican and United States economies, Mexico cannot  simply afford a contentious relationship with any American president.
 In a recent press conference, López Obrador defended his position,  “We represent our country with dignity, and we have nothing to be  ashamed of. The sovereignty of Mexico is defended. At the same time, we  do not want confrontation … We are especially interested in a good  relationship with the United States.”
 It doesn’t hurt that he has on his side a sizable body of public  opinion. Polls show that many Mexicans are tired of being a waystation  for increased migration through the country, seeing it as a drain on  Mexico’s economy and services.
 It’s not surprising that Trump’s critics remain unmollified. They  wanted the border infrastructure to buckle under the weight of the  migration onslaught and overwhelm immigration courts, resulting in tens  of thousands of migrants entering the US with scant oversight. But the  Trump administration held firm and was able to defuse the crisis.

More at: https://nypost.com/2019/11/07/trumps...order-success/

----------


## Swordsmyth

State  Department tried mightily to bamboozle Trump into letting 400,000  migrants stay in the US legally, but Trump ignored them and did what he  promised to his base

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Trump administration rolled out a proposal Friday to hike  application fees for immigrants seeking to remain in the U.S. —  including a first-ever charge for those seeking refuge. It's the  administration's latest move to restrict pathways for obtaining asylum  and immigration benefits like U.S. citizenship.U.S. Citizenship  and Immigration Services (USCIS), the agency in charge of administering  immigration benefits, unveiled a proposed rule  that would significantly increase petition fees for immigrants seeking  U.S. citizenship, for young undocumented immigrants looking to renew  protections from deportation and for victims of crimes who are seeking  to stay in the country through their assistance to law enforcement. 
The  proposal would impose a $50 application fee for affirmative asylum  applications and a $490 work permit fee for all asylum seekers. Fees for  citizenship petitions would also increase from $750 to $1,170, and the  amount could be higher for some immigrants.


Ken Cuccinelli, an immigration hawk who was tapped to lead USCIS on  an acting basis in June, defended the proposal, noting that his agency  is funded by fees, unlike most federal government agencies.
"USCIS  is required to examine incoming and outgoing expenditures, just like a  business, and make adjustments based on that analysis," Cuccinelli said  in a statement. "This proposed adjustment in fees would ensure more  applicants cover the true cost of their applications and minimizes  subsidies from an already over-extended system."
Under the  proposal, recipients of the Obama-era Deferred Action for Childhood  Arrivals (DACA) program would have to pay substantially more to renew  their protections, with their petition fee increasing from $495 to $765.  On Tuesday, the Supreme Court is set to hear oral arguments  on the several legal challenges to the administration's efforts to  dismantle the program, which shields more than 700,000 undocumented  immigrants who came to the U.S. as children from deportation.
The  fee for a form typically filed by petitioners of so-called U visas, a  congressionally-mandated protection available to victims of crimes who  can prove they helped or are willing to help the U.S. government  investigate criminal activity, would also increase from $585 to $1,415  for some. The relief, if granted, allows recipients to eventually seek  green cards and subsequent citizenship.
According to the proposed  rule, some of the revenue raised by the fee hikes would be used to fund a  $207 million transfer to Immigration and Customs Enforcement, the  agency in charge of deporting and detaining immigrants. ICE would look  to use the USCIS funds for worksite enforcement, a crackdown on visa  overstays, a denaturalization campaign and investigations of potential  immigration fraud. 

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/u-seeks-charg...065954765.html

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> *Thanks to Trump, the U.S. hasn't admitted a single refugee since September*


Granted Iraq/Iran war lobbies/Trump's Israeli globalist neocon donor's supported mideast interventions are unlike WWI/II... but hypothetically if Trump was POTUS then and ships carrying holocaust refugees from Poland/Germany etc tried to seek refuge in the US , would he have refused or let them in?
If he had refused, would you have shared that news as MAGA success story also or not?

Do you support or oppose bringing Islamic arab/afghan translators and their families to US if their lives are endangered as a result of working with US military in those countries?


*The Iraq war: The root of Europe's refugee crisis*

                          9 Sept 2015
         Thousands have crossed continents and have ended up in Europe seeking  that same respite. By and large it's taken Europe by surprise. Opinions  vary on how to deal with the crisis. Some say Europe and the US should  step up. Others say the rich Gulf states should use their enormous  wealth to help.
What no one talks about is the invasion and occupation of Iraq.
 March 2003 was the pivotal point. Based on controversial evidence  that Saddam Hussein had weapons of mass destruction (WMD), the war drums  beat loudly.
 The WMD claim was eventually publicly discredited by the CIA's own  Iraq survey group report  . That report proved whispers and intelligence community doubts from the time that Iraq had weapons of mass destruction. 
 But it wasn't just those who questioned the evidence. Mass opposition  from the British and American public concluded in marches in various  Western capitals opposing the war.
Those voices went ignored and in March 2003, the then US president  and the British prime minister met in the Azores, Portugal, with the  Spanish prime minister, and set into motion events that now include the  dead body of three-year-old Aylan Kurdi that washed up on a Turkish  beach.



In 2002, Donald Trump Said He Supported Invading Iraq
_In the interview, which took place on Sept. 11, 2002, Stern asked Trump directly if he was for invading Iraq. 
“Yeah, I guess so,” Trump responded. “I wish the first time it was done correctly.”
_
Trump wrote WMDs in Iraq were a threat a YEAR before Bush was prez!
From his book _The America we deserve_
                                                             Consider Iraq. After each pounding from U.S . warplanes, Iraq  has dusted itself off and gone right back to work developing a nuclear  arsenal. Six years of tough talk and U.S. fireworks in Baghdad have done  little to slow Iraq’s crash program to become a nuclear power. They’ve  got missiles capable of flying nine hundred kilometers—more than enough  to reach Tel Aviv. They’ve got enriched uranium. All they need is the  material for nuclear fission to complete the job, and, according to the  Rumsfeld report, we don’t even know for sure if they’ve laid their hands  on that yet. That’s what our last aerial assault on Iraq in 1999 was  about. Saddam Hussein wouldn’t let UN weapons inspectors examine certain  sites where that material might be stored. The result when our bombing  was over? We still don’t know what Iraq is up to or whether it has the  material to build nuclear weapons. I’m no warmonger. But the fact is, if  we decide a strike against Iraq is necessary, it is madness not to  carry the mission to its conclusion. When we don’t, we have the worst of  all worlds: Iraq remains a threat, and now has more incentive than ever  to attack us.                      


Iraq Lies Redux: Trump Admin Claims Iran/al-Qaeda Alliance

Trump supports Iraq war 3.

Trump to expand presence in Iraq!

October 6, 2019
*US, Israeli efforts put Iraq’s stability on the line ; 104 killed in Iraq unrest, 6000 wounded*
Bit surprised this is not being reported as a major headline in   non-controlled MSM, Iraq is supposed to be the model democracy after   sacrifice of thousands of US lives and trillions of taxpayers dollars   expenditure by globalist neoconservatives (excluding GOP-Adeson's   current top donor).
Iraq invasion architect Elliott Abrams quietly slips into Trump administration


*US, Israeli efforts to contain Iran put Iraq’s stability on the line*

Alleged IDF airstrikes targeting  Iranian-backed   paramilitaries have heightened divisions between the  Shiite groups and   Iraqi government20 September 2019                                                                         
BAGHDAD (AP) — As the United States and Israel escalate their   push  to contain Iranian influence in the Middle East, countries in   Tehran’s  orbit are feeling the heat. 
Nowhere is that being felt more than in Iraq. It is wedged between    Saudi Arabia to the south and Iran to the east and hosts thousands of US    troops on its soil. At the same time, powerful Shiite paramilitary    forces linked to Iran pose a growing challenge to the authority of the    central government.                             
The divisions among Iran’s Shiite allies in Iraq have been spurred by a    spate of airstrikes blamed on Israel that have hit weapons depots and    bases belonging to the Iran-backed militias, known collectively as the    Popular Mobilization Forces, or PMF.         
There have been at least nine strikes since July both inside Iraq and    across the border in Syria, sparking outrage among PMF leaders. They    blame Israel and by extension its US ally, which maintains more than    5,000 troops in Iraq. 

Civilian Casualties Soared in Iraq and Syria in 2017. Was Trump’s Bloodthirsty Rhetoric to Blame?

*Iraqi PM says Israel is responsible for attacks on Iraqi militias*
2 Min Read
BAGHDAD  (Reuters) - Iraqi Prime Minister Adel Abdul Mahdi has  accused Israel of  being behind attacks on Iranian-backed militia  positions in Iraq, the  first time Baghdad has directly blamed Israel,  Al Jazeera television  reported on Monday. “Investigations into the  targeting of some  Popular Mobilisation Forces positions indicate that  Israel carried it  out,” Al Jazeera quoted Abdul Mahdi as telling it. 
reuters.com/article/us-iraq-security/iraqi-pm-says-israel-is-responsible-for-attacks-on-iraqi-militias-al-jazeera-idUSKBN1WF1E5



Related



May 14, 2018 
Mega-donor Adelson, with access and influence, scores two pro- Israel victories 
These are heady days for casino billionaire and megadonor Sheldon Adelson. 
A  passionate and hawkish advocate for Israel with close ties to its     prime  minister, Benjamin Netanyahu, Adelson was in Jerusalem today for a      celebration of the U.S. embassy’s relocation to that city, a      longstanding priority for the mogul. Similarly, Adelson had pushed hard      for President Donald Trump to pull out of the Iran nuclear deal,   which    happened last week.
And the day after that announcement, Adelson  quietly slipped into the     White House for a private meeting with Trump  and three top     administration officials: Vice President Mike Pence,  Treasury Secretary     Steve Mnuchin and an Adelson favorite, National  Security Adviser   John   Bolton, according to two conservative sources  familiar with the     previously unreported private event.                         

*#1 GOP Cash Bundler, Sheldon Adelson, Calls For US to Bomb Iran w/Nuclear Weapons*


*Sheldon Adelson  Photo: Reuters            * 

NEW YORK – During a panel at Yeshiva University on Tuesday evening,    Sheldon  Adelson, noted businessman and owner of the newspaper _Israel Hayom_, suggested  that the US should use nuclear weapons on Iran to impose its demands from a  position of strength.
Asked by moderator Rabbi Shmuley Boteach whether  the US should    negotiate with Iran if it were to cease its uranium enrichment  program,    Adelson retorted, “What are we going to negotiate about?” 

“So a tremendous demonstration of  American strength?” Boteach clarified. “So that they would get the  message?” 

“It’s the only thing they understand,” Adelson said.

“And do  you see the current negotiations as a sign of weakness?” Boteach  asked.

“Absolutely,” Adelson said.

Adelson, who donated  tens of millions of dollars to defeated Republican    presidential nominee  Mitt Romney during the most recent campaign,    criticized the Obama  administration's willingness to engage the    Iranians diplomatically.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Granted Iraq/Iran war lobbies/Trump's Israeli globalist neocon donor's supported mideast interventions are unlike WWI/II... but hypothetically if Trump was POTUS then and ships carrying holocaust refugees from Poland/Germany etc tried to seek refuge in the US , would he have refused or let them in?
> If he had refused, would you have shared that news as MAGA success story also or not?


Yes, American immigration policy should serve Americans.
We can't afford to give refuge to those who would destroy us deliberately or through cultural incompatibility. (particularly those with anti-liberty cultures)

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Jun 4, 2019*
A Ship of Jewish Refugees Was Refused U.S. Landing in 1939. This Was Their Fate*
The  more than 900 passengers of the M.S. St. Louis were denied entry by  immigration authorities in multiple countries in the lead-up to the  Holocaust.
As the M.S. _St. Louis_  cruised off the coast of Miami in June 1939, its passengers could see  the lights of the city glimmering. But the United States hadnt been on  the ships original itinerary, and its passengers didnt have permission  to disembark in Florida. As the more than 900 Jewish passengers looked  longingly at the twinkling lights, they hoped against hope that they  could land.
Those hopes would soon be dashed by immigration  authorities, sending the ship back to Europe. And then, nearly a third  of the passengers on the _St. Louis_ were murdered. 
Most of the ships 937 passengers were Jews trying to escape Nazi Germany.
https://www.history.com/news/wwii-je...-st-louis-1939

*Pompeo says God may have sent Trump to save Israel from Iran
*



> Granted Iraq/Iran war lobbies/Trump's Israeli globalist neocon donor's  supported mideast interventions are unlike WWI/II... but hypothetically  if Trump was POTUS then and ships carrying holocaust refugees from  Poland/Germany etc tried to seek refuge in the US , would he have  refused or let them in?
> If he had refused, would you have shared that news as MAGA success story also or not?
> 			
> 		
> 
> *Yes*, American immigration policy should serve Americans.
> We can't afford to give refuge to those who would destroy us  deliberately or through cultural incompatibility. (particularly those  with anti-liberty cultures)


EM.

To make sure your views are understood correctly, are you  saying that Trump would have returned the ship carrying jewish refugees  seeking refuge from holocaust in Nazi Germany and that would have been  the right decision in your view?


Did you  support or oppose his following policies?

*US approves more H-1B visas this year*
Oct 14, 2019


US has approved a higher number of H-1B applications this year3.89 lakh applications were approved for the fiscal 2019, up from last year's 3.35 lakhIn   past years, more than 70% of the aggregate H-1B visa applications for   new jobs and visa extensions given to those born in India 






Also, you missed this other important presenet day question:

Q. "Do you support or oppose bringing Islamic arab/afghan translators and  their families to US if their lives are endangered as a result of  working with US military in those countries?"



Q. Do you think Trump and all those who added any support to  Iraq invasion/US interventions in mideast/taxpayers funded occupations  in places like Palestine have any responsibility to help refugees  seeking safety for their families made homeless or in danger in such war  zones/neocons destabilized regions like Iraq/Gaza/West  Bank/Libya/Syria/Afghanistan etc?





> *The Iraq war: The root of Europe's refugee crisis*
> In 2002, Donald Trump Said He Supported Invading Iraq
> Trump wrote WMDs in Iraq were a threat a YEAR before Bush was prez!
> Iraq Lies Redux: Trump Admin Claims Iran/al-Qaeda Alliance
> Trump supports Iraq war 3.
> Trump to expand presence in Iraq!

----------


## Swordsmyth

Bump

----------


## Swordsmyth

*The Trump administration is proposing a new rule that, if  implemented, would make asylum seekers ineligible for work permits if  they entered the U.S. illegally.*
United States  Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS), the federal agency tasked  with managing the country’s immigration system, is introducing new employment rules for  migrants. Namely, the agency is aiming to bar work permits for asylum  applicants who crossed the border illegally, and also applicants who  have committed a felony or a number of misdemeanors, including driving  under the influence.
The proposal is intended to force asylum seekers, who  currently make up the bulk of migrants arriving at the U.S.-Mexico  border, to arrive in a legal port of entry instead of crossing the  border illegally.
In addition to denying work authorization to illegal aliens and those with serious criminal records, USCIS is  proposing to lengthen the time it takes for eligible applicants to  secure a work permit. Currently, asylum applicants must wait roughly  five months to become qualified and able to apply for a permit. The  agency wishes to extend this five-month period to a year.
The chief of USCIS says the reforms are needed to stop asylum seekers from taking advantage of the U.S. immigration system.


The move is the latest by the Trump administration to manage the  illegal immigration crisis at the southern border by eliminating a key incentive.  For a long period of time, migrants were able to enter U.S. territory  quickly by simply crossing the border illegally,  where they would then  immediately lodge an asylum claim. They were then able to work, sending  remittances back to their families living abroad, while their asylum  claims lingered in the backlogged immigration court system.
The  Trump administration has been able to mitigate these incentives through a  series of programs, such as Remain in Mexico, metering, and adding  roadblocks to work authorization.

More at: https://www.infowars.com/trump-admin...y-entering-us/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*President Donald Trump touted the wage gains for Americans in the  lowest income brackets, adding that that the open borders policies of  the Democratic Party threaten those gains.* “Since the election, real wages have gone up 3.2 percent for the  median American worker,” Trump said in a speech Tuesday to the Economic  Club of New York. “But for the bottom income group, real wages are  soaring. A number that has never happened before. Nine percent.”
 Wage gains for those near the bottom of America’s economic ladder  have been particularly strong this year. The lowest-paid Americans saw  weekly earnings rise by more than 5 percent in the second quarter from a  year earlier, according to a quarterly survey of households produced by  the Labor Department. Workers with less than a high-school diploma saw  their wages grow nearly 6 percent.
   “That may mean you make a couple of bucks less in your companies,”  Trump said. “And you know what? That’s okay. This is a great thing for  our country. When you talk about equality. This is a great thing for our  country.”
  The so-called “poverty gap”–which measures the heightened poverty rate among blacks and Hispanics compared to poverty overall–shrank to its lowest level on record last year. The racial gap in unemployment has also contracted as unemployment rates hit record lows this year. Black unemployment hit its lowest level on record in November.
 Trump gave credit to the tight labor market for the improvement in  wages and employment. But opening the countries borders to new workers  from abroad would threaten those gains, he added.
 “Our tight labor market is helping them the most,” Trump said. “Yet  the Democrats in Washington want to erase these gains through an extreme  policy of open borders, flooding the labor market and driving down  incomes for the poorest Americans. And driving crime through the roof.”

More at: https://www.breitbart.com/economy/20...es-down-wages/

----------


## Swordsmyth

The vital first step in the asylum-seeking process has nearly been  extinguished at the largest immigrant family detention center in the  country, according to a lawsuit.
Plaintiffs allege that since  mid-July the number of women and children at Dilley family detention  center in Texas who pass the first interview necessary to apply for  asylum has dropped from 97% of applicants to fewer than 10%.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/asylum-90-cla...070005658.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

*The apprehension of migrants who illegally cross the  border between ports of entry by Border Patrol agents dropped by 73  percent during the past five months. The numbers fell by nearly 100,000  from the peak in May where nearly 133,000 to just over 35,000 in  October.* The apprehension of migrants who illegally crossed the border fell  from 132,856 in May to 35,444 in October, according to the Southwest  Broder Migration Report released by U.S. Customs and Border Protection  on Thursday. This represents a decrease of 73 percent in five months.

More at: https://www.breitbart.com/border/201...n-five-months/

----------


## enhanced_deficit

II- 


> MH1BGA
> 
> Adelson: Let’s Pass Immigration Reform
> 
> 
> Mexican President Enrique Peña Nieto awards White House  senior adviser     Jared Kushner the Order of the Aztec Eagle, the highest  Mexican  honor    awarded to foreigners.
> 
> *Jared  Kushner is taking over efforts to increase legal immigration*
> Eric Lutz
> ...



II -   



> Zionists  and their allies are deliberately  flooding us with hostile foreigners  and using them to enslave us so  that our choices are to submit or divide  and probably fight.


Trump is a Friend of Zion
*

Mega-donor Miriam Adelson, Now Israel's Richest Person
*Israeli-born Dr. Adelson, wife of U.S. casino  tycoon and      philanthropist Sheldon Adelson, is a new addition to  Israel's rich list      this year — jumping straight to first place     
        Jun 20, 2019 
Total worth in 2019: $22,000,000,000 Stock market value: $20,800,000,000 



II and II don't add up.



That said, it's not really fair to blame MAGA for everything as some conservative purists have tried to do periodically:.

*Blaming MAGA for Border Rush*
Some  in the past  have tried to blame MAGA's messaging and tweets for  accelerating border rush but he was trying to quickly resolve issues  left unsolved by previous Dem administration and was by no means  inviting more to join the pool before Congress acts. Critics like  Breitbart writers, Coulter, Tucker etc have been too rough on MAGA on  this.






Trump: We will show 'great heart' on DACA

GOP Immigration Deal: Potentially ‘Biggest’ Amnesty in U.S. History

Trump's Friends At Breitbart Brand Him 'Amnesty Don' Over DACA Comments*
*
Ann Coulter: Trump Failing. Don't ask me to lie about it

Breitbart 'prepared to rally votes for Trump's impeachment if he stops pushing populist agenda

----------


## Swordsmyth

The DOJ has quietly told the Supreme Court it does not have the authority to issue work permits to DACA migrants and has effectively invited the court to block the annual award of more than one million work permits to migrants.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Trump administration is set to harden the rules this week on  those allowed to seek asylum in the United States, as it attempts to  stem a wave of migration on its southern border with Mexico.In a  fast-track regulation set to publish in the Federal Register on Tuesday,  the administration has created a framework that will allow asylum  seekers to be sent to other nations that have negotiated bilateral  agreements to accept them.
Previously, officials in the  administration of U.S. President Donald Trump have argued that migrants  with a valid need for asylum should seek protection in the first 'safe'  country where they have the chance to apply, since many migrants travel  through multiple countries on their way to the U.S. border.
However,  the new regulation states that asylum seekers may be sent to any other  countries with which the United States has asylum agreements that permit  such an action - even if they did not first transit through those  nations.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/u-change-migr...233444321.html

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Anti MAGA media might not give President Trump credit for this but without his agressive pro-diversity leadership (his administration threatened Sweden) for quick release of Rocky A$AP, this  might not have been possible:




*A$AP Rocky Says He's Going Back to Sweden to Help Immigrants*

                  11/19/2019 5:18 PM PT

A$AP is donating proceeds from his concert in  Stockholm  to an immigrant rights org called FARR, the Swedish Network of  Refugee  Support Group

                GOTTA GIVE BACK                              TMZ.com           

*A$AP Rocky*  says his  time behind bars in Sweden is exactly why he's returning to  that  country -- which seems insane -- but he's on a mission to help the   inmates and immigrants he met there.
                           We got the rapper Tuesday evening outside the  swanky Rick  Owens clothing store in NYC and asked why in the world  he'd go back.  A$AP says the month in jail for his assault case opened  his eyes to the  plight of immigrants. He says he was especially aware  of the support he  was getting, as a celeb, while some prisoners around  him were rotting  for 10 months or more before seeing a judge.
                           He's on a mission to change that. For  starters, A$AP says he's donating proceeds from his December 11 concert  in Stockholm to an immigrant rights org called FARR, the Swedish  Network of Refugee Support Groups.
tmz.com/2019/11/19/asap-rocky-sweden-concert-immigration-prisoners-donald-trump/

*A$AP Rocky, Trump fans call for boycott of Swedish brands*
July 28, 2019
FOXBusiness
President  Donald Trump had advocated for Mayers after he was jailed in  Sweden in  July over assault charges, leading to his early release. 
Trump wanted Sondland, who is ambassador to the European Union, to tighten the screws on Sweden to let A$AP go free.*
*
*U.S. warned Sweden of 'negative consequences' if ASAP Rocky wasn't released*
Aug. 3, 2019
The U.S. government warned Sweden of "negative consequences" as it advocated for rapper ASAP Rocky during his trial for assault charges in Stockholm this week, according to a pair of letters released by the Swedish Prosecution Authority.
"The  government of the United States of America wants to resolve this   case  as soon as possible to avoid potentially negative consequences to   the  U.S.-Swedish bilateral relationship," Amb. Robert O'Brien wrote in   the  letter, dated Wednesday.
In response  Sweden's prosecutor-general, Petra Lundh, defended the   independence of  Swedish courts and said he therefore had to deny   O'Brien's requests.
"No  other prosecutor, not even I, may interfere with a specific case or   try  to affect the prosecutor responsible," Lundh wrote in a letter   dated  Thursday.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Illegal immigration across the southern border has fallen back to  “normal” levels, and the Trump administration can take the “credit” for  instituting policies to turn back the flood of families that started to  surge along the border during the Obama administration, according to a  new report.
           “The border appears to be coming back under control in terms of incoming activity,” said the report from Princeton Policy Advisors.
           Princeton President Steven Kopits, an immigration expert,  added, “there is still a massive backlog in the courts and regarding  migrants being held under various auspices, but the flow has now  normalized to more typical levels, and as [of] last month, President  Trump can take the credit.”
 

                      Kopits had been warning that illegal immigration could top 1  million this year, but his review of the latest border data found that  the administration has seized control of illegal crossings and brought  it down to historical levels.

More at: https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/w...ake-the-credit

----------


## Swordsmyth

The  Trump administration has sent the first migrant to Guatemala as part of  its agreement with the country to accept asylum seeking migrants from  the US, according to Guatemalan officials. An  Honduran man arrived in Guatemala City on Thursday morning. He appeared  to be the only migrant on the flight and was taken to a shelter after  being processed. 
The  agreement marks a significant shift in US asylum policy as migrants who  may have a legitimate claim for asylum are sent to another country to  make their case. 
Over  recent months, the administration has been in discussions with the  Northern Triangle countries of Guatemala, Honduras, and El Salvador to  send migrants seeking asylum at the US-Mexico border to those countries.  The accords bar migrants from seeking asylum in the US, with some  exceptions, and allows the US to instead send asylum seekers to one of  the three countries. 

It's not unusual for the government to  start off small to work out the kinks, said a Homeland Security  official. A similar slow-start process took place with the launch of the  administration's program to return migrants to Mexico to await  immigration proceedings in the US.
Newly  appointed acting Homeland Security Secretary Chad Wolf told reporters  in south Texas Thursday that flights had begun, saying it's a "phased-in  process."

US asylum officers are receiving training on the program and have  gradually begun interviewing migrants to assess whether they're eligible  to go to Guatemala, according to two sources familiar with the process.  Migrants from Honduras and El Salvador are eligible to be sent back to  Guatemala under this program, according to a source familiar. 

More at: https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/21/p...ent/index.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Immigration hardliners gain key Trump posts in USCIS shake-up*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*The Trump administration is expanding a program designed to  return migrants to Mexico while they await asylum proceedings, according  to reports.*
 Migrant Protection Protocols (MPP), otherwise referred to as  ‘Remain-In-Mexico,’ will be implemented at additional hotspots along the  southern border, Department of Homeland Security (DHS) officials have  revealed.
 The program will be rolled in the Tucson and Del Rio sectors, which  have seen an increase in illegal crossings and human trafficking after  other sectors, such as Laredo and El Paso, put the protocols in place.
 “Officials estimate DHS will send at least one busload each day from  U.S. Customs and Border Protection’s Tucson sector to the Texas border  city of El Paso, according to the officials, who spoke on the condition  of anonymity to discuss the internal plans,” the _Washington Post_ reports.
 “Migrants will have interviews to determine if they would be at risk  in Mexico, and if not, will be sent to Ciudad Juárez to await their U.S.  immigration court hearings.”
 Additionally, the Del Rio sector will see the program implemented in similar fashion.

More at: https://www.newswars.com/trump-admin...exico-program/

----------


## Stratovarious

2020 ,....looking better.....

----------


## Swordsmyth

The first Central American asylum seeker sent to Guatemala under that  country’s “safe third country” agreement with the U.S. has opted to  instead return to his home in Honduras.A tearful Erwin José Ardón  Montoya arrived Saturday at his parents’ small adobe house in the  village of Colón in the poverty- and drought-stricken municipality of  Trujillo. He refused an offer of asylum in Guatemala, including a job  and place to live, choosing to instead be with family rather than alone  in another country.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/central-ameri...202557971.html

I guess he didn't really need asylum.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Ken Cuccinelli, the acting deputy secretary of the Department  of Homeland Security, lauded the Trump administration’s Remain in  Mexico program, which has sent tens of thousands of asylum seekers back  across the southern border to wait.*
Cuccinelli appeared  Sunday on “Fox & Friends” to discuss the White House’s efforts to  manage the illegal immigration crisis at the U.S.-Mexico border,  including its recent order to relocate National Park rangers to the area  to help Border Patrol rangers and its success with the Remain in Mexico  program.
“Well, first of all, the Department of Interior owns an  enormous portion of the border. I want to say as high as 40% of the  border is in Department of Interior land, so there’s a logic to bringing  Department of Interior law enforcement down to the border,” Cuccinelli  said Sunday. “President Trump has been aggressive with every legal lever  he can pull. Doesn’t mean we pull them all at the same time, but this  is one more way to interdict these flows of illegal aliens.”
Cuccinelli also noted that these National Park rangers  will have arrest powers, allowing them to fully assist Border Patrol  agents as the U.S. government cracks down on the flow of illegal  migration and fight against cartel activity.
When DHS chief Chad Wolf visited the border earlier  this week, according to Cuccinelli, officials within Border Patrol,  Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE), and in United States  Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) all called Remain in Mexico  an “overwhelmingly useful, helpful, successful” program.


Remain in Mexico, which is also known as Migrant Protection  Protocols, requires asylum seekers who crossed through Mexico to reach  the southern border to go back and wait in Mexico while their claims are  processed through the U.S. immigration court system — a process that  could take months. The program is ultimately designed to mitigate fraud  as it prohibits asylum seekers from escaping into the interior of the  U.S. before their claims are adjudicated.
Cuccinelli said the program, which was launched in January, has sent roughly 60,000 migrants back to Mexico.
“This  is not just for people seeking asylum. It is also for people who’ve  crossed the border illegally and they’re essentially on what we call a  ‘detained docket.’  It means they are not going to be released until  their case is heard, and so they’re waiting in Mexico as well,” he said.
“It’s  been phenomenally successful, phenomenally helpful and really we need  Mexico to maintain it and expand it,” Cuccinelli continued.

More at: https://www.infowars.com/dhs-deputy-...exico-program/

----------


## Swordsmyth

New York’s immigration court has long been the asylum capital; it has  made two out of every five of the nation’s grants since 2001, while  handling a quarter of the caseload. With approval of 55 percent of the  petitions in the fiscal year ended Sept. 30, it still grants a greater  percentage of asylum requests than any other courts except San Francisco  and Guam.
But New York’s golden door is slamming shut for far more asylum seekers than in the past, especially for women like Ana. 
The  asylum denial rate in the New York City immigration court rose from 15  percent in fiscal year 2016, the last full year of the Obama  administration, to 44 percent in fiscal year 2019, which ended Sept.  30.  The rest of the country, excluding New York, has been relatively  stable, with denials going from 69 percent to 74 percent. That is, the  rate of denials in the rest of the country increased by one-ninth, but  in New York they almost trebled.  
There are other courts where  the rate of denials has shot up sharply over the same period: Newark,  New Jersey (168 percent); Boston (147 percent); Philadelphia (118  percent). But because of the volume of its caseload, what’s happening in  New York is driving the national trend against asylum. For now, in  sheer numbers, New York judges still granted more asylum requests over  the last year than those in San Francisco, Los Angeles, and Arlington,  Virginia, the next three largest courts, combined. 
An analysis of federal data compiled by the Transactional Records Access Clearinghouse  at Syracuse University and interviews with former immigration judges,  lawyers, immigrant advocates and experts finds multiple reasons for the  sharp shift in the nation’s largest immigration court as compared to the  rest of the country:
—Many more migrants are coming to the New  York court from Mexico and the “Northern Triangle” of El Salvador,  Honduras, and Guatemala, and the judges have been far more likely to  deny them asylum than in the past: from two out of five cases in the  2016 fiscal year to four out of five cases in the 2019 fiscal year.  
—Many  veteran New York judges retired, and most of the replacements have a  prosecutorial, military, or immigration enforcement background. In the  past, appointments were more mixed between former prosecutors and  immigrant defenders. Immigration judges are appointed by the U.S.  attorney general and work for the Justice Department, not the federal  court system.  
—All the judges are under heavier pressure from  their Justice Department superiors to process cases more quickly, which  gives asylum applicants little time to gather witnesses and supporting  documents such as police reports. New judges, who are on two years of  probation, are under particular pressure because numerical “benchmarks”  for completing cases are a critical factor in employee evaluations. 
“You  have a huge number of new hires in New York,” said Jeffrey Chase, a  former New York immigration judge. “The new hires are mostly being  chosen because they were former prosecutors. They’re normally of the  background that this administration thinks will be statistically more  likely to deny cases.”


Some experts say that changes in the way the Justice Department has  told immigration judges to interpret the law may be having an outsize  effect in New York.
Starting with Jeff Sessions, the Trump  administration’s attorneys general have used their authority over  immigration courts to narrow the judges’ discretion to grant asylum or,  in their view, to clarify existing law. 
Asylum can be granted to  those facing persecution because of “race, religion, nationality,  membership in a particular social group, or political opinion.” In June  2018, Sessions overturned a precedent that many judges in New York had  been using to find that victims of domestic assaults or gang violence  could be members of a “particular social group,” especially when police  were complicit or helpless. Justice’s ruling in the Matter of A-B-, a Salvadoran woman, seems to have had a particular impact in New York.  
“Where  there’s a question about a ‘particular social group,’ judges in other  parts of the country may have taken a narrower view” already, said  Lindsay Nash, a professor at Cardozo Law School in New York and  co-director of the Kathryn O. Greenberg Immigration Justice Clinic.
Mauricio  Noroña, a clinical teaching fellow at the same clinic, said new judges  would be especially careful to follow the lead in the attorney general’s  ruling.
Andrew Arthur, a fellow at the Center for Immigration  Studies in Washington and a former immigration judge in York,  Pennsylvania, said Sessions’ decision in the Matter of A-B- would  particularly affect Central American applicants, whose numbers have  increased sharply in New York’s court. Data show that just 8.5 percent  of the New York asylum cases were from Central America or Mexico in  2016; in the past year, 32.6 percent were. 

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/why-rejection...095912863.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Trump administration has ordered National Park Service (NPS)  rangers from around the country to travel to the U.S.-Mexican border to  help fight illegal immigration and drug traffickers. Though this policy  is not new, having been started last year, a recent investigative report  from _USA Today_ brought it to the forefront of the news again.
 The operation, known as the Department of Interior Border Support Surge, began as a pilot program in May 2018.
 This was done by the Trump administration to increase resources for  border enforcement at a time when House Democrats have refused to  approve the $5 billion that Trump asked for to fund a wall along the  U.S.-Mexico border. _USA Today_ reported that the president and  his staff are using existing resources since Congress has refused to  fund the president’s proposed plan, which seeks an increase in the  number of immigration enforcement officials as well as border-wall  construction.
 Customs and Border Protection Acting Commissioner Mark Morgan praised  the law-enforcement surge during a media briefing November 14, saying  his agency “has taken action,” absent “a single piece of meaningful  legislation” from Congress on border security.
 Administration officials said that the rangers and other officers  have given valuable assistance to Border Patrol agents facing a steady  stream of migrants trying to enter the United States. 

  Park Service rangers from the Great Smoky Mountains National Park in  North Carolina, Wrangell-St. Elias National Park in Alaska, the National  Mall in Washington, D.C., Zion National Park in Utah, and other  locations will temporarily be relocated to Organ Pipe Cactus National  Monument in Arizona on the border with the Mexican state of Sonora, as  well as Big Bend National Park in West Texas, also bordering Mexico. The  park rangers will work with U.S. Border Patrol agents. Park officials  say they've been told they should continue sending park rangers to the  border through September 2020. 
 “The National Park Service continues to support our federal partners  by deploying law enforcement personnel to Department of the Interior  managed lands along the southern border,” an NPS spokesperson told  Britain’s _Guardian_. “Due to operational security, we will not  be disclosing any additional information about our officers assisting in  the operations.”
 Andrew Fitzgerald, deputy chief ranger at Zion national park, confirmed to the _Guardian_ that they would be sending three rangers to the border by the end of the year for three-week rotations.

More at: https://www.thenewamerican.com/usnew...-border-patrol

----------


## Swordsmyth

Investigators with U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement opened  about four times the number of workplace investigations in the year  ended Sept. 30 compared with the close of the Obama administration,  while starting fewer probes into gangs, weapons and financial crimes,  according to new figures the agency provided to The Wall Street Journal.  ICE’s focus on workplace enforcement—targeting both immigrants  working illegally and their employers—has intensified in the past two  years. Homeland Security Investigations, the ICE arm that carries out  criminal investigations, opened 6,812 new workplace cases in the 2019  fiscal year, up from 1,701 during fiscal 2016. The agency made 2,048  administrative arrests, primarily of illegal immigrants, up roughly 500  from the year before. 
ICE carried out one of its  most-high-profile investigations in August, raiding several  food-processing plants in Mississippi and detaining about 680 immigrants  working in the country illegally. 
President Trump has focused  his immigration crackdown on preventing new immigrants from crossing the  border illegally and discouraging those who do cross from seeking legal  protections such as asylum that allow them to stay and work. The data  show that, in the past two years, the administration has also put a  greater emphasis on enforcement efforts that make it tougher for illegal  immigrants to find jobs. 
The emphasis on immigration enforcement  is new for Homeland Security Investigations, a law-enforcement agency  under ICE with a broad mandate to go after international gangs, weapons,  drug smuggling and human trafficking. Agents work on cases from bitcoin  seizure to art theft. 
“With ICE, people don’t often make it past  the ‘I,’” said Alysa Erichs, the acting executive associate director  for Homeland Security Investigations. “We are so much more than  immigration.” 
Agency officials said that, in recent years, some  state and local law-enforcement agencies have expressed unwillingness to  work with its criminal investigators

_(Excerpt) Read more at wsj.com ...
_

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Border apprehensions dropped in November for 6th consecutive month*

----------


## Origanalist

> The  Trump administrations decision to reduce this years refugee cap to a  record-low 18,000 people is just one step in its broader plan to shrink  the program and make it harder for any future administration to quickly  resume accepting refugees


https://www.scribd.com/document/4368...519#from_embed

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...more-refugees/

----------


## Swordsmyth

> https://www.scribd.com/document/4368...519#from_embed
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...more-refugees/


That's not a surprise but Trump won't listen to them.

----------


## Swordsmyth

There is a reason that you have not seen more clips of AOC et al.  sobbing uncontrollably at a fenced car park, or Nancy Pelosi and Chuck  Schumer exclaiming "what about the children" in recent months.

*The Left's favorite talking point of the first half of 2019* - Trump is caging kids at the border because of his worse-than-Hitler, racist and inhumane immigration policies - *has somehow evaporated in recent months*...


 _As The Wall Street Journal reports,_ *arrests  of people crossing the southwestern border have plummeted by 75% since  May, marking one of the most dramatic drops in recent history*.

  U.S. Customs and Border Protection said Monday that *33,510  people were arrested after illegally crossing the border in November,  marking the sixth straight monthly decline since May*, when 132,000 such apprehensions marked a 13-year high.
  In fact, The Journal notes  that the May-November decline is the biggest in absolute numbers and  second biggest by percentage of any six-month period this century.

_The question is why?_

 	Did the desperate immigrants seeking refuge in America's welfare  state suddenly figure out things are not so bad at home after all? 	Did Soros' (alleged) caravan-creating funds suddenly dry up? 	Or did President Trump's immigration policy changes - 'building the  wall', increasing spending on border security, and negotiating (tariff  threats) with Mexico on immigrant flows - actually work?
*The answer is simple...*
 *“This is a direct result due to this president’s strategies  to address the historic flood of Central Americans, families, illegally  crossing the border,”* acting CBP Comissioner Mark Morgan said at a press conference Monday.
  “The network of initiatives have worked and continues to work.”*The program, often called Remain in Mexico, is one of the biggest contributors to the decline of border arrests*,  immigration experts say. It has deterred some people from coming into  the U.S., due to knowledge that they are likely to be stranded in Mexico  for months while their cases are decided.


More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/political/...sh-lowest-2013

----------


## devil21

About that $3.6B in military money for The Wall(tm)....

Federal Judge blocks use of Pentagon funds for wall
https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/10/polit...der/index.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

> About that $3.6B in military money for The Wall(tm)....
> 
> Federal Judge blocks use of Pentagon funds for wall
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/10/polit...der/index.html


It will be overturned.

----------


## devil21

Trump cracks down on immigration by pushing the new name of the NAU, now called the USMCA.  "Nationalist"...pffft




> It will be overturned.


No, it won't.  They can't push a regional globalist initiative like the NAU/USMCA while building a wall at the same time.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE)  agency deported more than a quarter of a million illegal aliens from the  United States in Fiscal Year 2019, including roughly 5,500 gang  members.
 Between September 2018 and October 2019, ICE agents deported  about 267,258 illegal aliens from the U.S. — a more than four percent  increase compared to 2018 and a nearly 20 percent increase compared to  2017 deportation levels.
   This year, about 85,958 of those illegal aliens were deported from  the interior of the U.S., while the other more than 181,000 illegal  aliens were deported after arriving at the southern border.
 The overwhelming majority of illegal aliens deported from the U.S.  interior, roughly 65,000, were convicted criminals, while another 13,500  illegal aliens had pending criminal charges against them. There are  anywhere between 11 and 22 million illegal aliens living in the interior  of the country at any given time, straining ICE’s resources.




Additionally, ICE deported 5,497 known or suspected gang members who  were living in the U.S. in 2019. Nearly 60 known or suspected terrorists  were also deported.
 Among those gang members and terrorists deported this year are  foreign nationals like 26-year-old Carlos Alfredo Luna-Guebara from El  Salvador who was a wanted fugitive in his native country for aggravated  homicide, conspiracy to commit homicide, and terrorist organization  membership.

More at: https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...mbers-in-2019/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Guatemala on Thursday received the first families of migrants sent by  the United States under an agreement to return non-Guatemalans who  passed through that country on their way to the U.S. border.The  national migration agency confirmed the arrival of 14 people, seven from  Honduras and seven from El Salvador and including children. The arrived  on a plane along with 119 Guatemalans deported from El Paso, Texas.
The  Central Americans joined 10 who had been sent to Guatemala under the  safe third country agreement between Washington and Guatemala in recent  weeks, though the previous arrivals had all been single adults.
Interior  Minister Enrique Degenhart said the Hondurans and Salvadorans decided  not to apply for asylum in Guatemala and accepted relocation to their  home countries. Of the 24 who have arrived under the agreement just two  have sought refuge in Guatemala, he confirmed.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/us-send-first...203939069.html

I guess they didn't really need asylum.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Two and two don't add up though, how can same leadership aggressively supports borders here but support borderless philosophy in mideast?


Jared Kushner hopes to 'eliminate borders' in the Middle East*
*February 26, 2019






*Mexico's President gives Jared Kushner their nation’s greatest award for saving NAFTA (renamed USMCA)*

The Order of the Aztec Eagle, issued by Mexico to foreigners who make a significant contribution to the country
November 30, 2018
Kushner was inducted into the Order of the Aztec  Eagle.  It’s an   honour  reserved for foreigners who make a significant   contribution to    Mexico’s wellbeing. In this case, it was for a trade   agreement.
The  USMCA agreement — which replaces the  North American Free Trade     Agreement (NAFTA) dumped by President Trump  — is expected to be signed     at the G20 meeting of world leaders in  Argentina.
He was a “grand  ally of Mexico”, President Peña Nieto declared at the     announcement,  which elevates Kushner to the same league as Bill  Gates,    Queen Elizabeth  II, Walt Disney and Nelson Mandela.
Kushner deserved recognition for “his significant contributions in      achieving the renegotiation … avoiding a unilateral departure by the US      from the treaty”.


Kushner, the publisher of the New York Observer and husband of Ivanka   Trump, is rising within the presumptive GOP nominee's world in the wake   of campaign manager Corey Lewandowksi's ouster, sources within Trump's   circle told NBC News.

----------


## Swordsmyth

It has been almost a year since the government began sending asylum  seekers back to Mexico and only 11 people have been granted asylum. That  accounts for a grant rate of less than one percent... 
Over the  last year, in the name of national security, those changes have made it  increasingly difficult for migrants to win asylum cases in the U.S. The  latest change has effectively made the majority of non-Mexican migrants  ineligible for asylum, according to lawyers and activists. 
One  policy in particular, called Migrant Protection Protocols or Remain in  Mexico, has made it nearly impossible for migrants to receive asylum. 
Data  shows that as of September, of the more than 47,000 people in the  program, fewer than 10,000 had completed their cases. Of that group,  5,085 cases were denied while 4,471 cases were dismissed without a  decision being made — mostly on procedural grounds. 
Only 11 cases  — or 0.1 percent of all completed cases — resulted in asylum being  granted, according to the Transactional Records Access Clearinghouse at  Syracuse University.

_(Excerpt) Read more at sandiegouniontribune.com ...
_

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/ICEgov/status/1206561318989443077

----------


## Swordsmyth

Nogales is now the seventh border crossing through which U.S.  authorities returns migrants to Mexico to await court hearings. The  policy was introduced in January 2018 in San Diego.
More than  56,000 people were sent back to Mexico by the end of November, according  to Syracuse University’s Transactional Records Access Clearinghouse. Of  the more than 24,000 cases that have been decided, only 117, or less  than 1%, have been granted asylum or some other form relief allowing  them to stay in the United States.
But U.S. authorities have  lauded the program, saying it's helped to significantly reduce illegal  border crossings. The Border Patrol apprehended just over 33,000 people  along the Southwest border in November, compared to 144,000 in May, when  border crossings peaked.
In a statement, acting Department of  Homeland Security Secretary Chad Wolf said the program has been “an  extremely effective tool."
“I am confident in the program’s  continued success in adjudicating meritorious cases quickly and  preventing fraudulent claims," Wolf wrote.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/us-starts-sen...214315431.html

----------


## enhanced_deficit

On a related note, aggressive MAGA messaging below could have paid off if following 38% support number is factual:


*Minorities support for Trump surging, 38% of Hispanics support Trump now*


> Trump: We will show 'great heart' on DACA
> 
> Trump's Friends At Breitbart Brand Him 'Amnesty Don' Over DACA Comments*
> *

----------


## Swordsmyth

U.S. President Donald Trump's administration stepped up deportations  of Guatemalans in 2019, doubling the number of migrants sent back from  the United States a decade earlier, data from the Central American  country showed on Friday.Trump has made cracking down on illegal  immigration a major policy focus and has continued to press the issue in  the run-up to the November U.S. presidential election.
Last year,  the United States deported 54,547 people to Guatemala on 486 flights,  the highest since at least 2007, according to data from the Guatemalan  Institute of Migration. In 2009, the year Trump's Democratic predecessor  Barack Obama took office, there were 27,222 deportations.
"We  associate the increase with migration policies of the United States,"  Alejandra Mena, a spokeswoman for the Guatemalan Institute of Migration,  told Reuters. She said she expected 2020 to follow a similar pattern.
There were more than 400,000 deportations to Guatemala during the decade through 2019, the institute's data show.
Deportations  increased steadily in the first half-dozen year's of Obama's two terms  as president, peaking at 51,157 in 2014, and then fell sharply the  following year.
In 2017, the year Trump took office, 32,833  Guatemalans were deported from the United States. The next year  deportations increased to 51,376.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/u-deportation...203142988.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

President Donald Trump’s new immigration judges  are far more likely to reject migrants’ requests for asylum than are the  judges prior presidents picked.
 Four Trump immigration judges in Memphis, Tennessee, denied more than  90 percent of claims from migrants, while the prior judges granted  roughly half of the requests, according to a study by immigration lawyer Lily Axelrod.
   There are 465 immigration judges, some of whom stay on the bench for  decades. But Trump’s pro-American policies are frustrating judges who  were appointed by former President Barack Obama, prompting some to leave  and open new slots for Trump-appointed judges. In 2019, 45 judges quit,  compared to 24 judges who retired in 2018.
 “For 24 years, [Judge Lisa Dornell] sat on the bench in Baltimore’s immigration court, hearing hundreds of cases of immigrants trying to stay in the United States,” CNN reported on  December 27. “It was a privilege to be able to preside over so many  different cases and be able to grant relief to people who needed  relief,” Dornell told CNN in an interview about the rising number of  retiring judges. The article added:
[Ilyce] Shugall recalled the challenges she had faced in  trying to move forward with cases in a way she thought was appropriate.  “I felt like as more and more policies were coming down, it was making  it harder and harder to effectively hear cases in the way that I felt  was appropriate and in compliance with the statute regulations and  Constitution,” Shugall said.According to TRAC Reports Inc, “Judge Dornell is recorded as deciding 921 asylum claims on their merits. Of these, she granted 456 … and denied 464.”
  The new judges are picked by Trump’s attorney general and cannot be  blocked by hostile Democrats. So their gradual arrival is likely to have  a dramatic effect as the number of pro-migrant judges decline.

More at: https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...ation-numbers/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Mexicans seeking asylum in the United States could be sent to  Guatemala under a bilateral agreement signed by the Central American  nation last year, according to documents sent to U.S. asylum officers in  recent days and seen by Reuters.In a Jan. 4 email, field office  staff at the U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) were told  Mexican nationals will be included in the populations "amenable" to the  agreement with Guatemala.
The agreement, brokered last July  between the administration of Republican President Donald Trump and the  outgoing Guatemalan government, allows U.S. immigration officials to  send migrants requesting asylum at the U.S.-Mexican border to apply for  protection in Guatemala instead.
Mexico objects to the plan, its  foreign ministry said in a statement late on Monday, adding that it  would be working with authorities to find "better options" for those  that could be affected.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/u-implements-...jtc_news_index

----------


## Swordsmyth

Trump administration officials will announce Friday that they have  completed construction on 100 miles of new barriers along the southern  border with Mexico. 
Acting Secretary of the Department of Homeland Security Chad Wolf will announce the completed construction in Yuma, Ariz., The Washington Post reported. He will be joined by senior border officials and Sen. Martha McSally (R-Ariz.).  
The  announcement will come just days after a federal appeals court in New  Orleans lifted an injunction from a lower court that had blocked the  Trump administration from using military funds to help build the border  wall. 

The Wednesday decision  will allow the White House to access $3.6 billion for the wall, a key  campaign promise from the president’s 2016 election and a centerpiece of  his 2020 campaign. 

Trump celebrated the decision in a tweet, sharing “Breaking News: The  Fifth Circuit Court of Appeals just reversed a lower court decision  & gave us the go ahead to build one of the largest sections of the  desperately needed Southern Border Wall, Four Billion Dollars. Entire  Wall is under construction or getting ready to start!"  

More at: https://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...iles-of-border

----------


## Swordsmyth

*White House considering expanding travel ban this month, Seven Countries*

----------


## Swordsmyth

> About that $3.6B in military money for The Wall(tm)....
> 
> Federal Judge blocks use of Pentagon funds for wall
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/10/polit...der/index.html





> It will be overturned.





> Trump cracks down on immigration by pushing the new name of the NAU, now called the USMCA.  "Nationalist"...pffft
> 
> 
> 
> No, it won't.  They can't push a regional globalist initiative like the NAU/USMCA while building a wall at the same time.


LOL

The Wednesday decision   will allow the White House to access $3.6 billion for the wall, a key   campaign promise from the presidents 2016 election and a centerpiece  of  his 2020 campaign. 

Trump celebrated the decision in a tweet, sharing Breaking News: The   Fifth Circuit Court of Appeals just reversed a lower court decision   & gave us the go ahead to build one of the largest sections of the   desperately needed Southern Border Wall, Four Billion Dollars. Entire   Wall is under construction or getting ready to start!"  

More at: https://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...iles-of-border

----------


## devil21

> LOL
> 
> The Wednesday decision   will allow the White House to access $3.6 billion for the wall, a key   campaign promise from the president’s 2016 election and a centerpiece  of  his 2020 campaign. 
> 
> Trump celebrated the decision in a tweet, sharing “Breaking News: The   Fifth Circuit Court of Appeals just reversed a lower court decision   & gave us the go ahead to build one of the largest sections of the   desperately needed Southern Border Wall, Four Billion Dollars. Entire   Wall is under construction or getting ready to start!"  
> 
> More at: https://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...iles-of-border


Sweet!  That'll cover about 3 miles.  I'm sure you're jazzed.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Sweet!  That'll cover about 3 miles.  I'm sure you're jazzed.


It'll cover a lot more than that and it will all get built.

----------


## Swordsmyth

President Trump  plans to divert $7.2 billion from the Pentagon to go toward border wall  construction this year, an amount five times greater than what Congress  authorized in the budget, the Washington Post reported. 
This  would be the second year in a row that money is redirected to the wall  on the U.S.-Mexico border from military construction projects and  counternarcotics funding. 
The administration will take  $3.5 billion from counter-drug programs and $3.7 billion from military  construction funding, according to internal planning figures obtained by  The Post, compared to $2.5 billion and $3.6 billion, respectively, last  year. 


A total of $18.4 billion in federal  funds has gone to the border wall during Trump’s presidency. The plans  indicate that this new boost of funding would allow the administration  to build about 885 miles of new fencing by spring of 2022, more than the  509 miles planned for the border, according to the Post.
So  far, the administration has finished 101 miles of new barriers as the  end of 2020 deadline by which the president promised 450 miles of new  border wall approaches.

More at: https://thehill.com/policy/defense/b...m-pentagon-for

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/USBPChief/status...02942851555328

----------


## Swordsmyth

> LOL yeah a script, that's it.  It's not that the "wall" is a fake piece of $#@! prop only intended to stand for long enough to take some 45 second promo videos and photo ops.  Gotta be that the billion dollar installer didn't know to use concrete accelerator and a 30 mph wind was just too much.
> 
> :snort:


It's most likely total fake news since the picture doesn't look like Trump's wall.

----------


## devil21

> It's most likely total fake news since the picture doesn't look like Trump's wall.


Yep, must be fake news.  Trump's wall would be tall and strong and would never be a scam to bilk taxpayers to line the pockets of crony campaign donors.  Never that.  Just fake news.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Yep, must be fake news.  Trump's wall would be tall and strong and would never be a scam to bilk taxpayers to line the pockets of crony campaign donors.  Never that.  Just fake news.


It's not like the fake news hasn't been caught multiple times lying about the wall. (And everything else related to Trump)

----------


## devil21

> It's not like the fake news hasn't been caught multiple times lying about the wall. (And everything else related to Trump)


They are indeed a match made in heaven, aren't they?  Birds of a feather and all...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> They are indeed a match made in heaven, aren't they?  Birds of a feather and all...


Trump is securing the border and you are losing.

----------


## devil21

> Trump is securing the border and you are losing.


He might want to google "concrete accelerator".

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/SamSenev/status/1224176201536692224

----------


## Swordsmyth

ICE is boosting its operations in sanctuary cities to arrest and deport undocumented immigrants

----------


## Danke

> ICE is boosting its operations in sanctuary cities to arrest and deport undocumented immigrants



they need volunteers @TheTexan

----------


## TheTexan

> they need volunteers @TheTexan


Maybe after my P100 mask arrives in the mail.  It's probably not a good idea to be around Mexicans without a mask.  Plus they might have coronavirus.

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/USBPChief/status...82481272262656

----------

